# تصميم البلاطات المجهدة Post Tension Concrete Floor



## رزق حجاوي (23 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
نظرا لانتشار البلاطات المجهدة Pre-Tension Concrete Slab وكثرة الاسئلة في هذا الموضوع سأبدأ باذن الله بطرح هذا الموضوع وسيقسم كما يلي
1- مرحلة التصميم
2- مرحلة التنفيذ
وفي هذه المشاركة سأبدأ في مرحلة التصميم
هناك العديد من البرامج التي تستخجم في تصميم pre tension concrete ومن اشهر هذه البرامج برنامج ADAPT وهذا البرنامج من عددة اجزاء
STANDARD BUILDING DESIGN
Industry proven analysis and design software for concrete floor systems and beams using the Equivalent Frame Method of design
ADAPT -PT
ADAPT - RC
ADAPT - PULT
ADAPT - FELT
3D FEM BUILDING DESIGN
Integrated 3D modeling and design of RC or post-tensioned concrete 
structures using Finite Elements and BIM Technology
ADAPT - Modeler 
ADAPT - Floor Pro
ADAPT - SOG
ADAPT - MAT​ 
BRIDGE DESIGN
State-of-the-art analysis and design of segmentally constructed bridges and building frames using time-dependent Finite Element Method
ADAPT - ABI​ 
وسيتم شرح كل برنامج بشيء من التفصيل​ADAPT-PT v8 
Advanced Post-Tensioning Software for Beam Frames, Slabs and Floor Systems in Buildings and Parking Structures​ This software is based on the proven Equivalent Frame Technology and features the following modeling, analysis and design capabilities: 

*Modeling Capabilities*​
Project parameters entered using easy to learn and use design wizard​
Bonded (grouted) and unbonded post-tensioning​
One-way and two-way floor systems and beam frames​
Multiple beam cross-sections: rectangular, T, L and I​
Drop caps, drop panels, steps above and below the slab​
3D solid model viewer for visual verification of input geometry​
Imports input data for design strip from ADAPT-Builder suite of programs​
*Analysis Capabilities*​
Equivalent frame or simple frame method of analysis​
Allowance for cracking in deflection calculation of beams and one-way slab systems​
Calculation of long-term losses due to creep, shrinkage, and relaxation in prestressing​
Friction and elongation calculations​
*Design and Automatic Code Checks*​
Automatically generates first-pass post-tensioning design optimized for:​
User-specified range of precompression​
Allowable tensile and compression stress limits​
User-specified range of dead load balancing​

Interactive design summary page (Recycle Window) gives overview of analysis results and allows for rapid optimization​
Graphical display of tendon profile eliminates errors while editing post-tensioning​
Graphical display of stress levels against user specified stress limits while editing post-tensioning allows the user to immediately see the effects of the changes on the design!​
Beam shear and punching shear checks​
Reinforcement check for strength and minimum requirements of the code​
Design of reinforcement for lateral load cases​
*Output and Reports*​
A graphical display of the structural model and tendon profile​
Graphical and tabular display of location, length and amount of required reinforcement 

Codes
The program comes supports the following design codes: 
ACI-318 (1999 and 2005)​
IBC (International Building Code) 2003​
British-BS8110 (1997)​
Canadian-A23.3 (1994)​
Canadian-A23.3 (2004) *- New*​
Australian-AS3600 (2001)​
Brazilian-NBR6118 (2001)​
Indian IS456 (2005 reprint) *- New*​
European EC2 (2004) *- New*​
Units

The program supports the following units: 

SI​
MKS​
ADAPT-PT 
is the industry standard stand-alone program for the
design of beam frames, slabs and floor systems post-tensioned with either bonded, or unbonded tendons. For two-way floor systems the user can base the analysis on either the Equivalent Frame Method, or the Simple Frame Method. For the post-tensioning design, the user can select between the Effective Force method and the Variable Force (Tendon Selection) method. In the Variable Force method, the software computes and accounts for the tendons' friction and long-term stress losses along the length of the post-tensioned member. ADAPT-PT can handles drop caps, drop panels, steps above and below, transverse beams and non-prismatic sections. Selfweight is calculated using actual dimensions and material properties. In addition to the post-tensioning amount and profile, the software reports the location and amount of the nonprestressed steel along the length of the structure for the strength and minimum requirements. The solution is presented in a clear and concise tabular form, as well as in graphical format.​ Output options also include a graphical summary report of all important design data, ready for transfer to structural drawings and inclusion in structural calculations. The graphical summary includes: 

Elevation of the member with the post-tensioning tendons in place
The post-tensioning profile, elevation of control points and PT-force/number of strands 
Location, length and number of nonprestressed bars required over the entire member length 
Outcome of the one-way or punching shear design 
Designer's comments 
DXF output *.*​
Flexibility in selection of cross-sectional geometry makes this software suitable for design of box girder bridges, and I-girders in addition to traditional building and parking structures. ADAPT-PT is fast, easy to master, and is the choice of production-oriented consulting engineers around the world. 


ADAPT-PT 
ADAPT-PT is a stand-alone program. But, when used together with ADAPT-Builder, it can receive input data generated graphically in Builder's 3D Modeling environment.​ 
ATTACHED FILES
View Demo 
http://www.adaptsoft.com/movies/ptv8_release.html
http://www.adaptsoft.com/resources/ADAPT-Modeler_PT_design_process.pdf
http://www.adaptsoft.com/resources/ADAPT-PT_non_prismatic_design.pdf
http://www.adaptsoft.com/resources/ADAPT-PT_non_prismatic_design.pdf
http://www.adaptsoft.com/resources/ADAPT-Modeler_PT_design_process.pdf

هذا الموضوع منقول من موقع البرنامج​ 
والى اللقاء في مشاركات قادمة

م. رزق حجاوي​
​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 يوليو 2008)

*الاجهاد المسبق والاجهاد اللاحق Pre- Tension & Post Tenstion*

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندسين على المشاركة اما بخصوص برامج التصميم فهي كثيرة كما تم ذكرة في بداية المشاركة الاولى ولكن فصلت بخصوص برنامج ADAPT لانه الاسهل في هذا النوع من المنشات .
في البداية قبل الخوض في التصميم سأعطي نبذة مختصرة عن الخرسانة المجهدة STRESSED COCNRETE وهناك ثلاث طرق لاجهاد الخرسانه

1- الخرسانه المضغوطه خارجيا ( اسف على هذه الترجمة لاني لم اجد ما يقابلها )FIXED ANCHORAGE
حيث يتم اجهاد الخرسانه بتسليط قوة ثابته (خارجيا ) عليها وهي تستخدم في الجسور للطرق .
وقد تم تنفيذ جسر باستراليا عام 1964 CLEAR SPAN=300 M حيث بني الجسر من اجزاء خرسانية منفصله CONCRETE SEGMENTS سلحت بحديد تسليح قليل NORMAL REINFORCEMENT ومن ثم رفع القطع الخرسانية بواسطة رافعات وتم اجهاد الخرسانه من مسندي الجسر BRIDGE'S ABUTMENTS على ضفتي النهر وذلك بواسطة ضواغط هيدرولوكيهhyraulic jack.
2-الشد السابق pre stension concrete
وتتم هذه الطريقة كما يلي
- يتم عمل دعامتين (المسافة بينهما حسب طول العنصر المطلوب) .
- تنفيذ اعمال الطوبار وحديد التسليح (للقص والحديد العلوي والسفلي بالحدود الدنيا)FORMWORK & REINFORCEMENT FOR SHEAR AND MINIMUM STEEL
- شد حديد الكوابل ويكون على شكل WIRES OR STAND اسلاك او جدائل.
- صب الخرسانه
- بعد الحصول على القوة الكافية للخرسانه يتم قص الكوابل 
يستخدم هذا النوع في الجسور البسيطة SIMPLE BEAM ( 1 SPAN) ويكون ذلك في المصنع precast concre- 
3- الشد اللاحق post tenstion
تصب الخرسانه بوجود القضبان الحديدية bars الاسلاك الحديد (كوابل)وتكون على شكل اسلاك او جدائل strand or wires وتكون هذه الاسلاك ضمن انابيب ducts بلاستيكية او معدنيه (وهو الشائع) والتي تسمح بادخل الكوابل .
بعد صب الخرسانه وحصولها على القوة المطلوبه يتم شد الكوابل بواسطة hyraulic jack( قبل فك الطوبار)حتى حد معين وثبيت النهايات للكوابل ومن ثم يتم حقن الدكت بمادة grout .
وقد شاع استخدام مثل هذا النوع في البلاد العربية وخصوصا الخليج في الابراج حيث يتم استخدام هذة الطريقة للبلاطات والجسور.
وسوف يتم التركيز على هذا النوع من حيث التصميم والتنفيذ.


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (27 يوليو 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 3- الشد اللاحق post tenstion
> تصب الخرسانه بوجود القضبان الحديدية bars الاسلاك الحديد (كوابل)وتكون على شكل اسلاك او جدائل strand or wires وتكون هذه الاسلاك ضمن انابيب ducts بلاستيكية او معدنيه (وهو الشائع) والتي تسمح بادخل الكوابل .
> بعد صب الخرسانه وحصولها على القوة المطلوبه يتم شد الكوابل بواسطة hyraulic jack( قبل فك الطوبار)حتى حد معين وثبيت النهايات للكوابل ومن ثم يتم حقن الدكت بمادة grout .
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله / 

بارك الله فيك اخي / المهندس رزق على هذا المجهود وهذه المبادرة والتي اعتدناها منك , 

الشد اللاحق post tenstion / كما تفضلت فهو الاكثر استخداما" في المباني المرتفعة السكنية والتجارية - 
واعتقد ان التركيز في هذا الموضوع قد يكون في هذا البند . 

في موضوع اخر كانت هنالك مشاركات تخص هذا الموضوع احببت ان ارفقها هنا ,,, وهي من اخي المهندس محي / ( بعد اذن المهندس محي بذلك والذي لا اعتقد ممانعته بما فيه اغناء لموضوع ) 
________________________________________________________
الموضوع: معلومات عن post tension 

mohy_y2003  

الخرسانه سابقة الاجهاد prestressed concrete تنقسم الي قسمين الاول هو pretension شداو اجهاد مسبق و الثاني هو post tension شد او اجهاد لاحق 
والقسم الاول يتم تنفيذه في المصانع الخاصة بذلك حيث يتم شد الكابلات قبل صب الخرسانه ثم قطعها مما يؤدي الي ضغط الخرسانه واجهادها بعد قطع الكابلات بعد الصب وده بيتم لاجزاء صغيرة من البلاطات والكمرات بحيث يسهل نقلها بعد ذلك الي الموقع للتركيب 

اما القسم الثاني فيتم في الموقع نظرا لكبر مسطح البلاطه او الكمرات مما يصعب معه عملها في المصنع ونقلها 

وطريقه تنفيذ هذا النوع في الموقع تتلخص في الاتي :
مراجعه اماكن الكابلات طبقا للمخططات المعتمده والتي سيتم التنفيذ عليها وكل كابل له قطاع طولي محدد عليه مناسيب الكابل بمحاذاة مسارة ( لان الكابل بيكون واخد شكل عزوم الانحناء بمحاذاة مسارة )يعني تيجي جدنب عمود تلاقي ارتفاع الكابل اقصي ما يمكن وبين العمودين تلاقيه اقل ما يمكن وهكذا وطبعا الكابل بيكون موجود في دكت ومن الرسومات بتراجع كل كابل مكون من كام حزمه ممكن يبقي 3 او 4 او 5 والحزمة ممكن تكون 13 مم او 15 مم

وكل المعلومات دي ها تلاقيها موجوده في الرسومات المعتمده

ونهايات كل كابل اما ان تكون نهايه حيه live end ودي اللي بيتم الشد منها بعد ان تصل الخرسانه للاجهاد المطلوب وعندها يتم عمل فتحه في نجارة السقف الجانبيه لمرور الكابل منها لكي يتم الشد بعد ذلك منها ونهايه اخري ميته dead end ودي عندها بيتم توزيع مكونات الكابل وعملها علي شكل ورده لكي يتم تثبيت الكابل منها في الخرسانه ولا يحدث مشاكل اثناء الشد وده كله موجود في المخططات او يجب ان يكون موجود في المخططات لان التنفيذ بيتم علي اساسه 

وبعد الصب المفروض ان يكون في مرحلتين للشد مرحلة ابتدائيه initial stressing ودي بتكون بعد ما توصل الخرسانه الي ربع قيمتها المطلوب الوصول اليها بعد 28 يوم وده بيحصل في فترة من 18 ساعه وحتي 36 ساعه والمفروض الا يتم الشد الابتدائي او النهائي قبل ان تصل نتيجه تكسير المكعبات للتاكد من وصول الخرسانه الي مقاومتها المطلوبه قبل الشد الابتدائي 
والمرحلة الثانيه للشد وهي الشد النهائي final stressing وده بيتم بعد 72 ساعه من الصب علي الاقل ويجب ان تكون الخرسانه وصلت في حدود 70% من اجهاده المطلوب بعد 28 يوم وطبعا الشد بيتم لكل الكابلات الموجودة في السقف ومكوناتها وبيتم مقارنة نتيجه الشد في الطبيعه و الانفعال الحادث في الكابلات نتيجة الشد مع الانفعال التصميمي والذي يجب ان يحدث حسب نوع الكابلات وحسب جهد الخرسانه النموذجي وهكذا وطبعا هناك نسبه معينه مسموحه ان يختلف الانفعال في الموقع عن الانفعال التصميمي و يجب الا يتعداها الانفعال في الموقع 
وده كله بيتكتب في تقرير من مقاول الباطن الخاص باعما ال post tension بعد انتهاء عمليه الشد النهائي 

وبعد نجاح عمليه الشد النهائي وانتهائها ممكن تقوم بفك الشده الخاصه بالبلاطه المذكورة مع عمل دعائم خلفيه قبل صب السقف الذي يعلوها
وخلال اسبوعين من نهايه الشد النهائي يجب ان يتم عمل جراوت للكابلات لملئ الفراغات حولها بمواد مخصصه لهذا الغرض
وشكرا

mohy_y2003 
________________________________________


وساقوم بالتعقيب واضافة مخططات لل post tention في اقرب فرصة ممكنة .

واعتقد ان الموضوع مهم جدا" لجميع الزملاء لما فيه من معلومات غنية تفيد المهندس المدني بشكل عام / وتفيد فئة المهندس المقاول والاستشاري بوجه خاص ,,, فمن خلال هذا النظام نستطيع تخفيف الكلفة الاجمالية لمثل هذه المشاريع بشكل جيد بالاضافة الى التوفير في وقت التنفيذ .. 

ارجو من جميع الزملاء الاهتمام وقراءة الموضوع بتاني ,, وابداء استفساراتهم ,,, فالمجهود المبذول من المهندس رزق ( والذي اراد به عموم الفائدة ) يستحق المشاركة الفعالة . 

ولللحديث بقية انشاء الله .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 يوليو 2008)

*المشاركة رقم 3*

*السلام عليكم*
*اشكر للجميع المشاركة والمتابعة وفي انتظار مشاركة المهندسين المختصين في هذا المجال.*
*واكمل ما سبق *

*فقدان الاجهاد **Loss of Prestress*



*ان الاجهاد**المسلط على حديد التسليح مسبقة الاجهاد يقل بشكل مؤثر مع مرور الوقت وفيما يلي اهم العوامل التي تؤثر على فقدان الاجهادات:-*
*انضغاط الخرسانه المرن **elastic shortening of cocncrete** وهو بحدود 3%.*
*انكماش وزحف الخرسانه **shrinkage** & **creep of cocncrete** بحدود 6-7%*
*ارتخاء وزحف حديد التسليح **relaxation of creep in trndons** بحدود 2-3%*
*الاحتكاك بين حديد التسليح والانابيب المستخدمة في الشد اللاحق **post tenstion*
*friction along the duct used in posttension** ويعتمد مقدار الفقدان في الاجهادات على طول حديد التسليح واسلوب مد حديد التسليح داخل الانابيب بشكل مستقيم او منحني وبشكل عام يمكن قبول بنسبة 15-20% فقدان بالاجهاد للاسباب اعلاه.*
*ولتوضيح مقدار فقدان ( الخسارة **lost**)في الاجهاد بسبب الانكماش في الخرسانه اليكم المثال التالي:*
*مقدار الانكماش في الخرسانه بحدود 0.0003 مم لكل ملم وقد يبدو هذا قليلا لكن تأثيرة على في حساب فقدار الاجهاد كبير حيث ان معامل المرونه للحديد يساوي 200000**MPa** وعلى هذا الاساس يكون الفقدار في الاجهاد يساوي*
*200000*0.0003=60**MPa*
** فاذا تم استخدام حديد تسليح نوع 300 والذي لا يزيد اجهاد التشغيل فيه عن 140 **MPa** فان الفقد في الاجهاد نتيجة الانكماش وحدة سيكون بحدود 43%(60/140)وهذا يفسر سبب فشل الخرسانه مسبقة الجهد في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر عندما تم استخدام الحديد العادي .*


** اما حاليا فيتم استخدام حديد تسليح عالي الشد **high tensile steel** والذي يصل فيه الاجهاد الى 1400**MPa** وعلية يكون الفقدان في الاجهاد نتيجة الانكماش للخرسانه بحدود 4%(60/1400).*

*حديد تسليح عالي الشد **high tensile** وعادة يتم استخدام الجدائل السلكية تتراوح اقطارها من 5-7 مم (عادة سبع جدائل احداها بالوسط وتحاط بالستة الباقية باحكام ) وتبلغ المقامة القصوى للجدائل **ultimate stress** بحدود 1500-1900 **MPa** او تستخدم قضبان حديد التسليح المحززة **high tensile deformed bars** وبقطر 15مم الى 36 ملم حيث تبلغ المقاومة القصوى 1050 **MPa** (يستخدم فقط في **pretension*
*RANGE AND SELECTION OF FLOORS​*
For most multi-storey buildings there is a suitable concrete
framing system. For spans greater than 6.0 m,
post-tensioned slabs start to become cost-effective,
and can be used alone or combined with reinforced concrete
to provide a complementary range of in-situ concrete floor
options. The three main forms of construction are given below :-​*Solid flat slab​Spans: 6 m to 13 m
An efficient post-tensioned design can be achieved with
a solid flat slab (Figure 4.1), which is ideally suited to
multi-storey construction where there is a regular column
grid. These are sometimes referred to as flat plate slabs.
The benefits of a solid flat slab are the flush soffit
and minimum construction depth, which are suited to
rapid construction methods. These provide the maximum
flexibility for horizontal service distribution and keep slab
weight low and building height down to a minimum.
The depth of a flat slab is usually controlled by deflection
requirements or by the punching shear capacity around
the column. Post-tensioning improves control of
deflections and enhances shear capacity. The latter can be
increased further by introducing steel shearheads within
the slab depth (Figure 4.1 (a)), column heads ​​(Figure 4.1 (b)),
drop panels (Figure 4or .1 (c
​
Beam and slab​Spans: beams 8 m to 20 m, slabs 7 to 10 m
In modern construction, where there is generally a
requirement to minimise depth, the use of wide, sha llow
band beams ​​(Figure 4.2) is common. The beams, which are
either reinforced or post-tensioned, support the one-way
spanning slab and transfer loads to the columns
​
Ribbed slab​Spans: 8 m to 18 m
For longer spans the weight of a solid slab adds to both
the frame and foundation costs. By using a ribbed slab,
(Figure 4.3) which reduces the selfweight, large spans
can be economically constructed. The one-way spanning
ribbed slab provides a very adaptable structure able to
accommodate openings. As with beam and slab floors, the
ribs can either span between band beams formed within
the depth of the slab or between more traditional
downstand beams. For long two-way spans, waffle slabs
(Figure 4.4) give a very material-efficient option capable of
supporting high loads​*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوة الكرام/ احب اوضح المفهوم الذي علي اساسه يتم تصميم الخرسانه سابقة الاجهاد 
من المعلوم ان الخرسانه في حد ذاتها تقاوم اجهادات ضغط عاليه جدا ولكنها ضعيفه في مقاومتها لاجهادات الشد -تكاد تكون مهمله - لذا يتم اللجؤ الي تسليح الخرسانه بحديد في اماكن الشد لمقاومة اجهادات الشد
لذلك نجد ان كل قطاع معرض لعزوم انحناء يحتوي علي نوعي الاجهادات - منطقة شد جهة حديد التسليح واخري منطقة ضغط - والحد الفاصل بين المنطقتين هو محور التعادل N A والذي عنده القطاع لا يتعرض الي اي اجهادات حيث ان الضغط يقل من اعلي القطاع جهة محور التعادل وكذلك الشد 
ومكان محور التعادل هذا N A لا يوجد في مركز القطاع ولكن هذا المكان يتوقف علي عوامل عديده منها نسبة الحديد في القطاع والعزوم المؤثرة عليه ونوع الخرسانه المنفذة وخصائص القطاع الهندسيه وحالة الاتزان المصمم عليها القطاع بين القوي المؤثرة عليه واقصي قوي ممكن ان يتحملها وغالبا ما يكون محور التعادل هذا في الثلث الاوسط للقطاع
والهدف من الخرسانه سابقة الاجهاد هو جعل القطاع المعرض لعزوم - يعني به منطقة اجهادات شد والجهة الاخري منطقة اجهادات ضغط - ان تجعله معرض بالكامل لاجهادات ضغط للاستفادة من قابليه الخرسانه لتحملها لاجهادات الضغط - وهذا يحدث في حالة ان يتم التاثير علي القطاع بقوة خارجيه تولد اجهادات ضغط تكافئ اجهادات الشد المطلوب ان نعادلها وفي نفس الوقت ستزيد اجهادات الضغط في الجزؤ المعرض لاجهادات ضغط بشرط الا تزيد تلك الاجهادات عن القوة المسموحه للخرسانه ان تتحملها وبذلك يصبح لدينا منطقة الشد وبها الاجهادات تساوي صفر او اجهادات ضغط او اجهادات شد يمكن مقاومتها باقل تسليح ممكن - ومنطقة الضغط وبها الاجهادات اصبحت اكبر من الاجهادات الناتجه عن الاحمال واقل من اجهادات الضغط العظمي للخرسانه المستخدمة في القطاع 
وسنبدء بتخيل الحاله الاولي وهي ان يتم تاثير تلك القوة الخارجيه في مركز القطاع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 يوليو 2008)

الحالة الاولي
وبدراسة تلك الحاله كما في المرفقات نجد اننا لكي نستطيع الغاء قوة شد ناتجه عن عزوم مقدارها M علي قطاع مستطيل ذات عمق h فاننا نحتاج الي قوة مقدارها p ويجب ان تؤثر في مركز القطاع 
p= 6*M/ h


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 يوليو 2008)

ولو دققنا اكتر في القوة الخارجيه والتي تؤثر في مركز القطاع -مكان تاثيرها - نكتشف ان هذة القوة مطلوبه خصيصا لتوليد اجهادات ضغط لملاشاة اجهادات شد ناتج عن عزوم - 
طيب ما نجرب ونجعل هذة القوة الخارجيه عبارة عن عزوم وذلك بعمل عدم مركزيه لمكان تاثير القوة المذكورة - بمعني اني ابعدها عن مركز القطاع بمسافه مقدارها e - وبالتالي هاقدر انقلها الي مركز القطاع بقوة قيمتها p وعزوم مقدارها p*e - 
وهنا نقف ونسال هذة اللا مركزيه في اي جهة سيتم عملها في جهة الشد ام في جهة الضغط - والاجابه تكون طبعا جهة الشد لاني ببساطه عندي اجهادات شد تحاول ان تقوم بتقسيم العنصر من اسفل - في حالة الكمرة البسيطه- الي قسمين فلكي اقوم بملاشاه تاثير هذه القوة فيجب ان اضع قوة تعمل علي تجميع هذين القسمين 
وهي دي فكرة دراسة الحاله الثانيه والتي في المرفقات 
ومن دراسة تلك الحاله نكتشف ان القوة المطلوبه اصبحت نصف القيمه المطلوبة في الحاله السابقه بمجرد عمل ازاحه لمكان تاثير القوة للحصول علي عزوم مضاده للعزوم الناتجه من الاحمال 
طيب واذا كانت العزوم القصوي في حالة الكمرة البسيطه المعرضه لحمل موزع هي في المنتصف وتقل قيمة تلك العزوم تدريجيا جهة الركيزة الي ان تصل الي الصفر ........ اذا لكي احصل علي نفس النتيجه عند كل قطاع علي طول الكمرة يجب ان تتغير اللا مركزيه للقوة الخارجيه طرديا مع تغير العزوم - بمعني اذا العزوم قلت جهة الركيزة حتي وصلت الي الصفر فان اللامركزيه في تلك القوة الخارجيه يجب ان تقل تدريجيا حتي تصل الي الصفر عند الركيزة 
واذا كانت الكمرة مستمرة وعند الركيزة عزوم سالبه فيجب ان يستمر التغير تدريجيا مع العزوم فاذا تحول العزم من سالب الي موجب فيجب ان يتحول معه عدم المركزيه من اسفل الي اعلي مركز القطاع 
وبكده اكون باتحكم فيالقوه المؤثرة علي القطاع عن طريق اللا مركزيه لقوة ثابته اسمها p - وده طبيعي لان الكابل في النهايه مشدود بقوة ثابته من اول البلاطه لاخرها - ولكن العزوم بتختلف من موجب الي سالب ومن زياده لنقصان - يبقي قيمة e او عدم المركزيه هي اللي عامله الشغل كله 
وهو ده السبب الرئيسي ان الكابلات بتاخد مسار العزوم او شكلها وده كمان السبب في اهمية القطاع الطولي ومناسيب الكابلات عند كل منطقة عزوم 
وشكرا وارجو ان اكون قد وفقت في توضيح الامر


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2008)

Ayman قال:


> لا يوجد خرسانة في الطبيعة خرسانة سابقة الصب بها كابلات تأخذ مسار العزوم ..لصعوبة او استحالة ذلك عمليا


 


mohy_y2003 قال:


> ممكن توضح قصدك ايه يا اخ ايمن - يعني انا باقول اي كلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو توضيح وجهة نظرك ياستفاضه منعا لحدوث بلبله


 
السلام عليكم..
أخالفك م. Ayman في هذا الرأي.. أعتقد أن الملف المرفق فيه معلومات مفيدة جداً عن الموضوع، ونلاحظ في الصفحة 4 مسار الكابلات في جائز مسبق الإجهاد، حيث تم تنفيذ الكابلات بشكل مخطط العزم..


----------



## Ayman (1 أغسطس 2008)

*بلبلة؟؟*



أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> أخالفك م. Ayman في هذا الرأي.. أعتقد أن الملف المرفق فيه معلومات مفيدة جداً عن الموضوع، ونلاحظ في الصفحة 4 مسار الكابلات في جائز مسبق الإجهاد، حيث تم تنفيذ الكابلات بشكل مخطط العزم..



اخي ابو الحلول ...اعتقد انك خلطت بي الخرسانة سابقة الجهاد و هي ما اعنيه و الخرسانة لاحقة الاجهاد و هي الموضحة بالصفحة 4
نعم اخوي ابو الحلول و محيي... يمكن عمل مسار للكابلات قبل الصب مشابه للعزوم باي معادلة تريدها...لكن هذا الكلام نظري و لا يمكن تطبيقه في الواقع عمليا لعدم وجود المعدات اللازمة لذلك حتى الان (لاحظ اني اتكلم عن الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد )...لمزيد من المعلومات يمكنكم الدخول على موقع شركة بولpaul , و هي اكبر شركة تعمل في مجال المعدات الخاصة باخرسانة سابقة و لاحقة الاجهاد - لا توجد حتى الان الوسيلة التي تجعل الكابل يأخذ شكل منحني (فقط مستقيم) قبل الشد
بارك الله في م محيي ..لم اقصد التقليل من اهمية كلامك و لكني احببت الاضافة من واقع الخبرة العملية..فانا لا اتكلم عن العلم النظري و اللذي اعلم تماما انه يوجد به ما قلته..


----------



## Ayman (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم,,
نعم هناك تجارب و هذا ما يميزهم عنا...فهل كان من الممكن قبل ذلك صب جسر طوله 30 متر بقطاع 80X20 cm قبل 
ذلك؟ ..كانت هذه مجرد نظريات في المختبر... و الان واقع ..
اخر ما وصلوا له قبل شد الكابلات هو جهاز يربط الكابلات في المنتصف ليجعل الكابل يميل ليمس منحنى العزوم و هي تتطلب قدر كبير من ال safety ..و هي بالمناسبة حتى الان غير موجود في دولنا العربية على حد علمي.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي ايمن كلاهما سابق الاجهاد - اي تم اجهاد الخرسانه قبل ان تتعرض للاحمال التي صممت من اجلها - ولكن طريقة الاجهاد مختلفه بمعني ان سابقه الشد pre-tension هي التي تتم في المصانع والتي تفضلت وقلت انك تعمل في احد مصانعها وهي التي يتم شد الكابلات قبل ان يتم صب الخرسانه ودي اللي من الصعب عمل المنحيات بها نظرا لان الكابل يتم اجهاده قبل ان يتم صب الخرسانه مما يعني ان طريقة تثبيت الكابل علي شكل العزوم - بدون خرسانه - يحتاج الي تقنيه عاليه جدا لتثبيته علي نفس الشكل وهو مشدود 

اما الاخري والتي نحن بصددها فهي خرسانه لاحقة الشد post tension بمعني اننا نقوم بالشد للخرسانه بعد الصب ودي اللي ممكن الكابلات فيها تاخد الشكل اللي انت عاوزه لان الكابل يتم تثبيته بكراسي وهو غير مشدود ويتم الصب عليه - مما يجعل الخرسانه تقوم بتادية وظيفة المحافظه علي الشكل الذي تم تشكيل الكابل عليه والذي من المفروض انه واخد نفس شكل العزوم - فعندما يتم الشد بعد الصب لا يستطيع الكابل ان يغير شكله نظرا لان الخرسانه محيطة بالكابل من جميع الجهات 
هذا والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيـي الدين محمـــــــد_


----------



## Abo Fares (2 أغسطس 2008)

تماماً م. محيي، هذا ما قصدته أنا بالضبط بالنسبة لكل من النقطتين التاليتين:

- النقطة الأولى من حيث التسمية: من حيث المبدأ، فإن هذه العناصر الإنشائية تبنى من الخرسانة مسبقة الإجهاد، حيث أنها تتعرض لإجهادات في مرحلة التنفيذ تسبق الإجهادات (المحققة للغاية الوظيفية) في مرحلة الاستثمار.. وأما الاختلاف يبقى من حيث طريقة تطبيق الإجهادات الشادة في مرحلة التنفيذ (شد سابق - شد لاحق).

- النقطة الثانية وهي الأهم: تتميز الطريقة الثانية (طريقة الشد اللاحق) عن الطريقة الأولى (طريقة الشد السابق) بإمكانية تنفيذ الكابلات وفق مسارات معينة (تساير شكل مخطط عزوم الانعطاف)، حيث أنه في الطريقة الأولى (الشد السابق) يجب شد الحديد قبل الصب، وبالتالي لا يمكننا تنفيذ هذه الكابلات وفق مسارات معينة وإنما ذلك يحتم علينا الشكل المستقيم للكابلات (وأعتقد أن هذا ما يريد التنويه إليه المهندس أيمن).. والله شكيت بمعلوماتي أول الشي 

وكلمحة سريعة لمقارنة بين الطريقتين:
1- طريقة الشد السابق: 
- يشد التسليح ثم يصب البيتون.
- القوة على التسليح أكبر.
- حتماً في المصنع.
- حتماً التسليح مستقيم.
- لسنا بحاجة إلى وسائط تثبيت (حيث أن مكان الصب في المصنع مجهز بمساند للشد).

2- طريقة الشد اللاحق:
- يصب البيتون ثم يشد التسليح.
- القوة على التسليح أصغر.
- يمكن أن تتم العملية في مكان التنفيذ.
- لدينا إمكانية تنفيذ الكابل كمخطط العزم تماماً.
- نحتاج لوسائط تثبيت.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 أغسطس 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> تماماً م. محيي، هذا ما قصدته أنا بالضبط بالنسبة لكل من النقطتين التاليتين:
> 
> - النقطة الأولى من حيث التسمية: من حيث المبدأ، فإن هذه العناصر الإنشائية تبنى من الخرسانة مسبقة الإجهاد، حيث أنها تتعرض لإجهادات في مرحلة التنفيذ تسبق الإجهادات (المحققة للغاية الوظيفية) في مرحلة الاستثمار.. وأما الاختلاف يبقى من حيث طريقة تطبيق الإجهادات الشادة في مرحلة التنفيذ (شد سابق - شد لاحق).
> 
> ...


 
مظبوط جدا اخي م ابو الحلول وان كنت احب اضيف ان التصميم مبني علي مفهوم واحد للطريقتين سواء الشد السابق او الشد اللاحق ولكن في التنفيذ هناك بعض التفاوت في تطبيق ذلك علي طريقة الشد السابق نظرا لصعوبة تنفيذ الشكل المنحني لكابل مشدود قبل الصب 
ولكن يمكن التقريب في الموضوع ده وتكسير المنحني الي جزئين او ثلاثه بحيث ان يكون الشكل اقرب ما يكون للشكل المنحني 

وكمان في حاجه تانيه ان في التصميم المفروض ان قيمة e لها حدود تتحرك فيها بين قيمة عظميemax & وقيمه صغري e min شانها في ذلك شان جميع عناصر التصميم التي تكون مقيده بقيم او حدود دنيا وعظمي في جميع الكودات - وداخل هذه الحدود تختلف النتائج من مصمم لاخر وكذلك تختلف تكلفة كل تصميم تبعا لقربه او بعده عن الحاله المثلي للتصميم 

وبالنسبة لشكوك في معلوماتك ما اخبيش عليك انا كمان شكيت :7: 

في المرفقات الصورة الاولي والثانيه صورة سقف من نوع الشد اللاحق قبل الصب لتوضيح شكل الكابلات وطريقه التنفيذ والصورة الثالثه توضح طريقة تثبيت الدكت المحتوي علي الكابلات طبقا للارتفاع الموجود في المخططات لنقطه معينه حيث يتم كتابةالمنسوب المطلوب للكابلات اعلي الدكت من اعلي ولكن تحقيق هذا المنسوب يجب ان يكون اسفل الدكت كما هو واضح من الصورة حيث ان المنسوب هو 165 ملليمتر من ظهر النجارة 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 أغسطس 2008)

samersss قال:


> عندي العديد من الاسئلة اتمنى ان يتسع صدركم لها
> 
> -هل يحتاج تنفيذ البلاطات اللاحقة الشد مقاول متخصص ؟؟
> -هل التسليح المدرج بالصور هو تسليح نهائي - هل يوجد تسليح علوي" شبكة " للسقف ام لا ؟
> ...


 
الاخ الفاضل المهندس سامر / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
طبعا يحتاج الي مقاول متخصص نظرا لاختلاف اسلوب العمل عن الاسقف الخرسانيه المسلحه 
في الصور المرفقه نبذة عن طريقه توريد الكابلات وطريقه تقطيعها والدكتات التي يتم تركيبها فيها 
لا يتم وصل تلك الكابلات حيث انه يتم شدها بقوة تعادل 80% تقريبا من قوة انهيار وبالتالي فالوصل مستبعد 
وساجهز لك ملف اوتوكاد او بي دي اف لتوضيح البيانات الخاصه بالسقف 
نعم التسليح يعتبر نهائي حيث ان استخدام الحديد في هة الاسقف يعتبر لزيادة المطيليه ولزياده قوة الضغط في بعض الاماكن للخرسانه المسلحه 
وشكرا 

_ م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## samersss (6 أغسطس 2008)

الفكرة شبه اكتملت الان
طيب بالنسبه لفروق التكلفه هل هو اوفر من السقف العادي بحدود 70% مثلا ؟؟
يعني مثلا ان كان ارتفاع المبنى اكثر من 5 ادوار هل يكون هذا النظام اقتصادي اكثر من النظام العادي ؟؟

بالنسبة لفترة التنفيذ هل يعتبر اسرع من السقف العادي ؟

مع تحياتي

سامر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 أغسطس 2008)

بالنسبة لفترة التنفيذ تقريبا تعتبر واحده في النوعين لان شغل الحديد قليل نوعا ما ولكن شغل تثبيت الكابلات بيستهلك فرق الوقت ان لم يزيد قليلا ولكن الميزة في فترة فك السقف حيث انك بعد عمل الfinal stressing بعد 72 ساعه من الصب بحيث تكون الخرسانه وصلت ل 70% من اجهادها حسب مستندات المشروع يمكنك الفك بمجرد انتهاء الشد النهائي بعد وصول ا التقرير الخاص بذلك مهما كان بحــر السقف 
فلك ان تتخيل سقف بحرة 10 او 15 متر ويتم فكه بعد اربعه ايام ( اليست هذة تكلفه تم توفيرها ) من استخدام للسقالات والاخشاب .... الخ 

بالنسبة للتكلفه ده موضوع متشعب ولا تحسب بعدد الادوار بقدر حسابها بالبحور - بمعني ان ممكن مبني مكون من خمسة ادوار والبحور به صغيرة وممكن عملها خرسانه مسلحه فيصبح مكلف نوعا ما من هذة الجهه ولكن من جهة اوزان البلاطات لكل الادوار علي الاساسات ستجد انه اوفر بحيث انك ممكن تستخدم اساسات ضحله مثلا لان الوزن والاجهاد علي التربه اصبح اقل نتيجة سمك البلاطه اصبح اقل - يعني ممكن يكون موفر بطريقه غير مباشرة 

يعني دراسة التكلفه يا باشمهندس سامر يجب ان تكون من جميع النواحي وليس من تكلفة السقف في حد ذاته - مع العلم ان هذا النوع تكلفته المباشرة وغير المباشرة فعاله جدا في البحور الكبيرة ناهيك عن سرعة التنفيذ - وقلة سمك البلاطه يعني توفير في مكعبات الخرسانه - عدم وجود شروخ - قلة سهم الانحناء ( deflection)

يعني تقدر تقيس( الفرق بين البلاطات المصمته مع البلاطات المسطحه ) وتقارنه مع (الفرق بين لاحق الشد والخرسانه المسلحه ) مع الفارق في التشبيه 

_م محيي الدين محمــد_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 أغسطس 2008)

samersss قال:


> وضحت الفكرة اخي محيي
> 
> طيب سؤال اخر لو سمحت
> 
> ...


 
يتم ذلك عن طريق الجراوت حيث اننا بمجرد انتهاء الشد النهائي يجب عمل الجراوت خلال 10 ايام او اسبوعين بمواد مخصصه لذلك ولها اجهاد كسر يصل الي 70 نيوتن / مم2 لكي تقوم بعمل البوند بين الكابلات وبعضها وبين الكابلات والخرسانه 
وعملية الجراوت تتم من خلال مواسير مثبته علي الدكت كل حوالي من 10 الي 15 متر وتتم تحت ضغط معين الي ان يتم التاكد من ملئ الدكت بالكامل عن طريق خروج مادة الجراوت من الماسورة التاليه وهكذا الي ان يتم ملئ الدكت بالكامل 
وفي المرفقات صورة لنهايه حيه التي يتم الشد من جهتها مثبت عليها ماسورة الجراوت والصورة الاخري لنهايه ميته والتي تقوم بعمل تثبيت للكابل داخل الخرسانه عن طريق توزيع الكابلات علي مسافات افقيه وراسيه لضمان ربطها بالخرسانه اثناء الصب ومن ثم تقوم بتثبيت الكابل من هذا الطرف اثناء الشد 
وشكرا 


_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (6 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله / 

وتحياتي لجميع الاخوة الاساتذة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع /

رايت انه من الافضل لتوضيح هذا البند ان اقوم بارفاق صور ومخططات من خلال المشاركة والتعليق عليها ,, ومن ثم ترك المجال لباقي الزملاء لابداء تعليقاتهم عليها ايضا" : 

المشروع الذي ساقتبس منه الصور قد تم تصميمه ليكون : طبقتين حديد تسليح + تسليح علوي فوق الاعمدة .

اولا " : نبدأ بصورة توضح شكل التسليح للطبقة السفلية قبل وضع حديد الشد داخل الدكتات .








ثانيا" عملية مد حديد مسبق الشد داخل الدكتات وتثبيتها باماكنها حسب المخطط 






ثالثا" / مخطط اتوكاد يوضح رسم الدكت للحديد مسبق الشد في الاتجاه X : بحيث تم الاشارة الى 
قيمة الارتفاع عن اسفل السقف بالملميتر ,, للتضح فكرة تماشي الدكت مع مخطط العزوم


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (6 أغسطس 2008)

استكمال للمشاركة السابقة / 


رابعا" / كيفية التحكم بارتفاع الدكت عة السقف وذلك من خلال كراسي حديدية / 






خامسا" / توضيح لل live end : وهو طرف الدكت الذي يتم شد الستراند من خلاله ,,






سادسا" / ال dead end : وهو الطرف الاخر للدكت ويكون على شكل وردة كما هو موضح


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (6 أغسطس 2008)

وهذا مقطع من مخطط تفصيلي لكل من dead and live end






وساكمل بقية الصور التوضيحية في وقت لاحق من مساء اليوم باذن الله .


----------



## step6 (6 أغسطس 2008)

هذة بعض الملفات قد تساعد فى التصميم تم تحميلها من موقع الهندسة نت ارجو الافادة


----------



## step6 (6 أغسطس 2008)

كتاب اخر مفيد http://www.4shared.com/file/20621897...tures.html?s=1[URL="http://w13.easy-share.com/1700522419.html"]http://w13.easy-share.com/1700522419.html[/URL]


----------



## step6 (6 أغسطس 2008)

ملفات فيديولشرح الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=B50EF6A79D1F8C14


----------



## step6 (6 أغسطس 2008)

كتاب جيد في تصميم مباني الكراجات سابقة الاجهاد http://www.4shared.com/file/20621897...tures.html?s=1
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/119572421/ParkStr.zip.html


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 أغسطس 2008)

step6 قال:


> كتاب اخر مفيد http://www.4shared.com/file/20621897...tures.html?s=1[URL]http://w13.easy-share.com/1700522419.html[/URL]


 
"كتاب اخر مفيد http://www.4shared.com/file/20621897...tures.html?s=1[URL="http://w13.easy-share.com/1700522419.html"]http://w13.easy-share.com/1700522419.html[/URL] 

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس step 6 على هذه المشاركة 
هل الكتاب في الاولى والثانية نفس الكتاب ام كتابان مختلفان
حيث ان الروابط لا تعمل كلها 
يرجى الايضاح


----------



## samersss (6 أغسطس 2008)

معلومات وشرح وتفصيل رائع
شكرا للمهندس محمد زايد
الان اريد ان اتاكد بالنسبه للنهاية dead تترك على شكل ورده كما بالصورة ويتم صب الخرسانه عليها لضمان التثبيت اثناء الشد ؟؟
كم سمك السقف الذي ادرجته بالصور ؟؟

مهندس محيي اثقلت عليك 

فجزاك الله عنا الف خير عندي استفسار اخر

الان يتم وضح الحديد داخل الدكتات
ويكون هناك فراغ بين الحديد والدكت بعد صب الخرسانه 
يتم شد الحديد بعدما تصل مقاومة الخرسانه الى مقاومة معينه 
هل تتاثر الخرسانه بهذا الشد " لم يتم بعد الحقن بالجراوت " يعني مازال الفراغ موجود بين الحديد والدكت ؟؟ ام ان الضغط يتولد على الخرسانه بعد تطبيق الاحمال كفك الشدة مثلا ...

الدكتات عندما توضع تاخذ شكل العزوم
بعد عمليه الشد هلى تصبح بخط مستقيم ؟؟

مع شكري وتقديري للاخ step6 على مشاركته معنا بالموضوع

اخوي رزق طولت الغياب 
عودا حميدا ان شاء الله وبانتظار مشاركتك 
مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 أغسطس 2008)

samersss قال:


> معلومات وشرح وتفصيل رائع





samersss قال:


> شكرا للمهندس محمد زايد
> الان اريد ان اتاكد بالنسبه للنهاية dead تترك على شكل ورده كما بالصورة ويتم صب الخرسانه عليها لضمان التثبيت اثناء الشد ؟؟
> كم سمك السقف الذي ادرجته بالصور ؟؟
> 
> ...




اخي الكريم المهندس سامر / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بعد تشكيل الدكت ومن داخله الكابلات طبقا للمناسيب المطلوبه من المصمم لتحديد مقدار انحراف القوةالموجوده في الكابلات بعد الشد عن مركز القطاع الخرساني e والتي تكتب علي المخططات من قاع البلاطه او من النجارة - يعني مثلا انا عاوز 4 سم اسفل مركز القطاع والقطاع كله 25 سم يبقي مركزة علي بعد 12.5 يبقي المسافه التي تكتب علي الدكت في الرسومات التنفيذيه هي 12.5 - 4 = 8.5سم وذلك لسهولة القياس وهكذا 

بمجرد صب الخرسانه علي الدكتات في التشكيل المطلوب والمنحني طبقا للرسومات التنفيذيه اصبحت الكابلات ثابته علي هذا الوضع بحكم ثبات الدكتات داخل الخرسانه حتي لو كانت له درجه من حرية الحركة داخل الدكتات الا انها ثابته من طرفيها عند النهايه الميته علي شكل وردة او من النهايه الحيه والتي بها انكور يسمح بشد من جهة الطرف الحر عند النهايه الحيه ولا يسمح بالعودة مرة اخري بعد رفع القوة المؤثرة للشد - وكما انها تكون ثابته في شكلها المنحني بحكم صب خرسانه حول الدكتات واسفلها واعلاها 

وبناءا علي ذلك عندما يتم الشد فان الكابلات يحدث لها استطاله 0 انفعال طبيعي نتيجه تاثير قوة الشد - والذي ينعكس رد فعله علي الخرسانه باجهاد ضغط - وعند ازالة تاثير القوة بعد حدوث الانفعال فان الكابل يريد ان يعود الي وضعه الطبيعي بعد زوال قوة الشد ولكن الانكور يمنع استرداد الكابل لطوله الاصلي قبل حدوث عمليه الشد - مما يؤدي الي ثبات اجهاد الضغط علي الخرسانه وبكده اصبحت الخرسانه مجهدة بالقوة التصميميه المطلوبه والتي تم الشد علي اساسها 

نيجي لطريقة الشد نفسها كل المطلوب في الموقع هو شد جميع الكابلات او strands علي اختلاف اعدادها في كل دكت حيث هناك دكت به 5 او 4 او 3 حسب التصميم - بقوة واحده ثابته تعادل حوالي 80 % من قوة الانهيار للstrands او الجدايل - وطبعا نتيجة الشد يحدث انفعال يتناسب طرديا مع طول الكابل نفسه يعني كابل طوله 100 متر يؤدي الي انفعال اكبر من كابل طوله 60 متر ودي بتتحسب في المكتب من خصائص الحديد المستخدم ( حسب نوع الحديد وقطر ة ومعامل المرونه .... الخ ) وتحصل علي قيمه الانفعال الذي يجب ان يحدث في كل كابل علي حدا عندما يتعرض لقوة الشد المصمم عليها والتي يجب الا يتعداها الانفعال الحادث في الطبيعه بما لا يتجاوز 10% زيادة او نقصان - يعني مثلا نفترض ان الكابل تعرض لقوة 145 كيلو نيوتن وكان طوله 17 متر ومن خصائص الحديد تبين ان الانفعال يجب ان يكون مساويا 100 مم مثلا - فعندما يتم الشد في الموقع يجب الا يقل الانفعال في الموقع عن 90مم ولا يزيد عن 110 مم فاذا تم الشد في الموقع يجب باي حال من الاحوال الا تخرج القيمه عن تلك القيم التصميميه - وطبعا القيمه دي بتختلف من كابل لاخر حسب طول الكابل 

في الموقع كيف يتم حساب قيمة الانفعال - يتم ذلك بعمل علامه علي الكابل برش اسبراي قبل بداية الشد( مرفق صور ) ثم يتم تعرض الكابل لماكينة الشد و وبدئ الشد حتي تصل قراءة العداد الي القوة المطلوبه - وهي ثابته لجميع الكابلات - عندها يتوقف الشد ويتم بعد ذلك تكرار العمليه لجميع الكابلات ثم يتم قياس المسافه بين العلامه قبل الشد وحتي الانكور لكل كابل علي حدا وتدوينها في جداول معينه وبتكون هي دي الانفعال الحادث بالموقع - والذي يجب ان يقارن بحدود الانفعال التصميمي ويجب الا يخرج عن حدوده المذكوره اعلاه وساعتها تبقي عملية الشد نجحت - طب لو ظهر ان هناك كابل انفعاله اقل من المطلوب فيجب اعاده شده ليتم تعويض النقص لان القوة دي متصممه لمقاومة احمال المبني التصميميه وعلي اساسها تم توزيع الكابلات وتحديد البروفيل الخاص بها ..... وهكذا والمفروض انه ما يطلعش اكبر لان انت كده دخلت في منطقه ان ممكن الكابل ينهار لو اتشد اكتر من اللازم ومعاملات الامان بتتحرك في الاقل - والعماله التي تقوم بالشد يجب ان تكون مدربه وتعمل بتركيز شديد اثناء الشد و متخصصه في هذا المجال 

الي هذة المرحله اصبح الكابل مشدود ومثبت من الطرفين داخل الدكت ومحكوم بالبروفيل الذي تم الصب عليه - بعد ذلك يتم عمل الجراوت وهنا الجراوت بيعمل توحيد للكابلات الموجوده في الدكت وتربيطهم مع بعض وحمايتهم من اي عوامل مؤثرة كالصدء مثلا او ما شابه ذلك 

واسف علي الاطاله وشكرا 


_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (7 أغسطس 2008)

تحياتي لك / م.سامر /



samersss قال:


> الان اريد ان اتاكد بالنسبه للنهاية Dead تترك على شكل ورده كما بالصورة ويتم صب الخرسانه عليها لضمان التثبيت اثناء الشد ؟؟سامر



نعم تترك على هذا الشكل بعد تثبتها في السقف ومن ثم يتم الصب عليها لضمان التماسك ولذلك تسمى هذه الطريقة بال Bond head Anchortage



samersss قال:


> كم سمك السقف الذي ادرجته بالصور ؟؟سامر



الصور مأخوذة من مشروعين مختلفين احدهما السماكة 25سم والاخر 20 سم . 




samersss قال:


> مهندس محيي اثقلت عليك
> 
> فجزاك الله عنا الف خير عندي استفسار اخر
> 
> ...



من هنا جاءت التسمية خرسانة مسبقة الجهد ( سواء post او pre ) لانه بشدها نقوم بجهدها قبل ان تبدأ بتحمل الاحمال المفترضة . ومن ثم نقوم بالتاكد من انها حصلت على مقاومة خلال ثلاثة ايام تعادل 70% من مقاومتها لل28 يوم .. وبذلك نستطيع فك الشدة .مع تدعيمها الى حين صب السقف العلوي لها .
اما الجراوتنج فمن الممكن عمله من بعد الشد النهائي وحتى لغاية 15 يوم ( كما تفضل م.محي ) 
وهو عامل مهم للحفاظ على Durability او الديمومة الخرسانة بحيث يعمل على الربط بالاضافة الى حماية كابلات الحديد من الصد والتاكل .. ولكن عدم وجوده في الفترة الاولى لن يؤثر .



samersss قال:


> الدكتات عندما توضع تاخذ شكل العزوم
> بعد عمليه الشد هلى تصبح بخط مستقيم ؟؟



تبقى على شكلها وتعمل الخرسانة المصبوبة عمل الحماية للدكت من تغيير شكله ,, فالخرسانة عند عملية الشد النهائي قد تكون حصلت على قوة 25 نيوتن , الامر الذي يحميها من التشققات اثناء عملية الشد .


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 أغسطس 2008)

لا مؤاخذة يا اخواني نسيت اضع الصور 

الصورة الاولي بعد الشد الابتدائي وقبل النهائي وواضح من الصورة علامة الطول الاصلي للكابل قبل الشد 
والصورة الثانيه اثناء عمل الشد النهائي وواضح ايضا الفرق بين الاستطاله بين ماتم شده وما لم يتم 
الصورة الثالثه بعد نهايه الشد النهائي وواضح ان المسافه بين الانكور وبين العلامه هي دي مقدار الاستطاله الحادثه للكابل نتيجة الشد واللي بنقارنها مع الاستطاله التصميميه 

وشكرا جزيلا 

_م محيي الدين محمــد_


----------



## محمد ش عبد القادر (8 أغسطس 2008)

كل الشكر لك اخي المهندس رزق حجازي واسمح لي ان اشاركك البحث في هذا المجال فانا اعمل في الامارات في مجال التنفيذ والتصميم للبلاطات المدرسة بنظام البلاطات اللاحقة الشد وعندي فكرة واضحة عن post -tension واسمح لي ان اضيف برنامج اخر وهو مستخدم بكثرة هنا بالامارات وهو ram concept
تقبل مروري 
م. محمد عبد القادر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أغسطس 2008)

محمد ش عبد القادر قال:


> كل الشكر لك اخي المهندس رزق حجازي واسمح لي ان اشاركك البحث في هذا المجال فانا اعمل في الامارات في مجال التنفيذ والتصميم للبلاطات المدرسة بنظام البلاطات اللاحقة الشد وعندي فكرة واضحة عن Post -tension واسمح لي ان اضيف برنامج اخر وهو مستخدم بكثرة هنا بالامارات وهو Ram Concept
> تقبل مروري
> م. محمد عبد القادر


السلام عليكم
نعتز بكل مشاركة من اي مهندس لديه الخبرة في هذا المجال فهذا الموضوع نتاج جهد جميع من شارك واسهم فيه وليس جهدا شخصيا.
وننتظر منك المشاركة القريبة باذان الله
وكذلك نتمنى من جميع الاعضاء المشاركة في هذا المنتدى في الباب وغيرة من الابواب لتوسيع باب المشاركة والاستفادة المنتبادلة
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (10 أغسطس 2008)

*دراسة جدوى اقتصادية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته / 

تحياتي لجميع الاخوة والزملاء الافاضل .. وبعد.. 

لاهمية الموضوع من الناحية الاقتصادية رايت بضرورة وضع تصورو دراسة جدوى تظهر قيمة التوفير من الناحية المادية في الوقت الذي يشهد السوق فيه غلاء فاحش لاسعار الحديد والخرسانة .

دراسة الجدوى 

المشروع / مبنى سكني مكون من طابق ارضي + 8 طوابق متكررة . 

1- نوع السقف / RCC- Flat Slab .

2-سماكة السقف : 23 سم .

3-اطول مجاز : beam length 7m

4- التسليح / 12مم طبقتين علوى وسفلى بالاتجاهين + حديد علوى في مناطق الاعمدة ( 20مم +16مم) حسب المخطط . 


مرفق المخطط الانشائي لسقف الطابق المتكرر /


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (10 أغسطس 2008)

تابع لدراسة الجدوى / 

الخطوة الاولى /  : نعديل التصاميم لتصبح بلاطات مسبقة الجهد \ P.T Slab ... 

1- مساحة السقف كما هي 600 م2 .

2- سماكة السقف قلت لتصبح 20سم .

3- التسليح اصبح : طبقة واحدة سفلية 8مم بالاتجاهين + حديد علوي في اماكن الاعمدة 12مم بكميات اقل .

حسب المخطط المرفق


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (10 أغسطس 2008)

تابع دراسة الجدوى / 

الخطوة الثانية / 

1- نقوم بحساب كميات الخرسانة للسقف الاساسي R.C.C Flat Slab . 
2-نقوم بحساب كميات الحديد للسقف قبل التعديل ايضا" ويستثنى من ذلك السلالم واية عناصر انشائية لم يحدث فيها تعديل .

الخطوة الثالثة / 

1- نعيد حساب كميات الخرسانة حسب السماكة المعدلة.

2- ونعيد حساب كميات الحديد حسب المخطط المعدل مع استثناء ما تم استثنائه في الحالة السابقة 

الحطوة الرابعة / 

نحسب الفارق بين كلا الحالتين 



مرفق الكميات الحسابية الفعلية حسب المخططات


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (10 أغسطس 2008)

تابع دراسة الجدوى / 

الخطوة الخامسة / 

نقوم باعداد جدول لمقارنة الكلفة في كلا الحالتين ويحدد فيها الاتي / 

1- الفارق في كمية الخرسانة ومدى تاثيرها على كل من :

1-1 : سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة .

1-2 : على قيمة اعمال النجارة والحدادة ( مصنعية ) والتي تحسب بالمتر الخرساني المكعب .

1-3 : على قيمة المتر المكعب لاعمال الحديد والتي قلت كميته وبالتالي خفض قيمة المقاولة لهذا البند ( او تحسب بالطن للحديد المشغول ) . 

2- الفارق في كمية الحديد ,,, وبالتالي سعر التوريد للحديد محسوب بالطن . 

- ملاحظة / جميع الحسابات محسوبة على اساس الدولار الامريكي لسهولة الحساب للزملاء ( لغياب العملة العربية الموحدة مع الاسف ) 


ومرفق جدول الكلفة للمشروع بين الحالتين ,,, والقيمة الناتجة هنا ستكون قيمة توفير اي saving


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (10 أغسطس 2008)

*تابع دراسة الجدوى*

تابع دراسة الجدوى / 

الخطوة السادسة / 

نقوم باعداد جدول لحساب الكلفة الاضافية المترتبة من متطلبات تعديل السقف الى P.T  

1- قيمة الاتفاقية مع مقاول اعمال / P.T Subcontractor

2- يجدر الاشارة هنا الى ان المقاول الرئيسي مطلوب منه ان يقوم بتوفير العمالة لمساندة الفنيين العاملين من قبل مقاول PT ... وبالتالي اضافة كلفتهم .

3- قيمة الموادة الخاصة بحقن الدكتات Grouting Material.

4- قيمة الكراسي الحديدية التي توضع اسفل الدكتات لتحكم انحناء الدكت فيتماشي مع مخطط العزوم .



مرفق الجدول المعد للمشروع اعلاه ,,, ومشار فيه الى قيمة المبالغ الاضافية المترتبة على تعديل الاسقف الى P.T


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (10 أغسطس 2008)

*الخطوة الاخيرة من دراسة الجدوى*

الخطوة الاخيرة من دراسة الجدوى 

الخطوة السابعة والاخيرة / 

حساب صافي فارق الوفر بين الحالتين : 

1- قيمة الوفر الناج من تعديل التصاميم.

2- قيمة الكلفة الاضافية المترتبة على اعمال P.T

3- نأخذ الفارق بينهما ( 1-2 ) ويكون الناتج لكل سقف . 

4- نضاعق قمية الوفر بعدد الاسقف في المشروع ويكون الناتج بالدولار الامريكي .. . 

مرفق طيه الجدول النهائي موضحا" قيمة الوفر الاجمالية للمشروع قيد الدراسة 






وعليه نرى ما هي الفائدة المادية المترتبة على هذا التعديل وتبرز الاهمية الاقتصادية لهذا البند ... 

*وهنا يجب الاشارة الى ان قيمة الوفر تتغير حسب المدخلات واهمها / *

1- عدد الاسقف .
2- مساحة السقف الواحد . 
3- طول المجاز ( او اطوال البحور ) . 
4- كمية الحديد الاساسية في المشروع.
5-نوع الاسقف ما بين flat,solid, hordy...
6-اسعار المواد والتي تختلف من بلد الى اخر . 
7-سعر المتر المربع في الاتفاقية المبرمة مع مقاول ال PT والتي تختلف حسب المواد المستخدمة وحسب البلد وحسب المقاول نفسه . 
8- التصاميم المقدمة من مقاول PT ومدى قدرته التصميمية والتي تؤثر تاثيرا" كبيرا على نسبة الحديد المطلوبة في هذا النوع من الاسقف والتي تتراوح ما بين ( 45 الى 70 kg للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة ) . 

وفي الختام ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت في وضع تصور وافي في دراسة الجدوى للاسقف P.T ...

وما غايتي الا لوجه الله تعالى ,,, واغناء الموضوع واحاطته من جميع الاوجه ​.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا باشمهندس محمد ونسال الله ان يتقبل منك هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم وان ينفع به 
واحب اضيف للمزايا اللي انت قلتها في اخر حديثك وهي ان وزن المتر المسطح علي السقف قل حوالي 87 كجم / م2 في الدور الواحد يعني في ال8 ادوار قل حوالي 700 كجم / م2 - شوف بقي ده يوفر قد ايه في الاساسات وده رقم ليس بقليل - يعني ممكن يغير نوع اساسات من رافت اوتاد الي رافت - حسب جهد التربه - وطبعا كل ما البحور زادت والادوار زادت كل ما الوفر زاد واصبح ظاهر جدا 
وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (10 أغسطس 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكور يا باشمهندس محمد ونسال الله ان يتقبل منك هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم وان ينفع به
> واحب اضيف للمزايا اللي انت قلتها في اخر حديثك وهي ان وزن المتر المسطح علي السقف قل حوالي 87 كجم / م2 في الدور الواحد يعني في ال8 ادوار قل حوالي 700 كجم / م2 - شوف بقي ده يوفر قد ايه في الاساسات وده رقم ليس بقليل - يعني ممكن يغير نوع اساسات من رافت اوتاد الي رافت - حسب جهد التربه - وطبعا كل ما البحور زادت والادوار زادت كل ما الوفر زاد واصبح ظاهر جدا
> وشكرا
> 
> _م محيي الدين محمـــد_



تحياتي لك م.محي / 

معلومة في محلها ,,, 
فبالفعل عند اعتماد التصاميم من البداية لتكون الاسقف P.t يكون التاثير على طبيعة الاساسات ملحوظ جدا" ,, 
ولكن فيما لو قمنا بالتعديل بعد اعتماد المخططات والبدء بالتنفيذ اغلب الاستشاريين والجهات المختصة ترفض التعديل عى الاساسات وتعتبرها كعامل امان اضافي للمبنى ..


----------



## step6 (10 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر لك المهندس محمد زايد علي مجهودك الجبار نسال الله ان يضعه في ميزان حسناتك
بس انا عايز استفسر عن حاجة في التصميم
نثلا لو كمرة بسيطة الارتكاز بحرها مثلا سيكون عليها عزم موجب
وبعد ذلك حبيت ان اصممها علي اساس انها سابقة اجهاد 
سوف اخدذالعزم الناتج من الكابلات الشمدودة واصمم عليها نتيجة الشد 
ولكن ما هي النسبة التى اخذهها من قيمة العزم الموجب ليتم التصميم عليها
وكذلك فى الكمرات ذات البحرين او ذات البحور المستمرة او البلاطات


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 أغسطس 2008)

step6 قال:


> الف شكر لك المهندس محمد زايد علي مجهودك الجبار نسال الله ان يضعه في ميزان حسناتك
> بس انا عايز استفسر عن حاجة في التصميم
> نثلا لو كمرة بسيطة الارتكاز بحرها مثلا سيكون عليها عزم موجب
> وبعد ذلك حبيت ان اصممها علي اساس انها سابقة اجهاد
> ...


 
الاخ الكريم / السلام عليكم ورحمة 
في المرفقات بعض الاوراق الخاصة بهذا الموضوع - من جامعة عين شمس - عسي ان يكون فيها النفع واعتقد ان موضوع التصميم ده يعتمد عليك انت بالدرجة الاولي في الاطلاع والبحث عن مصادر سواء من الكتب او الانترنت ...الخ حتي تختمر الفكرة جيدا في مخيلتك 
وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 أغسطس 2008)

وهذا باقي الاجزاءالخاصه بالموضوع 
وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــد_


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (11 أغسطس 2008)

samersss قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد
> 
> توضيح وتفصيل اكثر من رائع - الله يعطيك العافية
> 
> ...



الشكر لك اخي الكريم م.سامر ... 
ولكن بما انك اول من استفسرت عن كلفة هذا البند ومقارنته مع الخرسانة المسلحة ,,, ومن خلال لشرح اعلاه هلى الامر اصبح واضحا" لديك,,, وهل هنالك من استفسارات حول ما تقدم ؟


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخينا العزيز ونرجو منك ان ترفدنا بالمزيد من التفاصيل في هذا الموضوع القيم وياريت من الكود الامريكي 2005


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع الاخ رزق*

ارجو ان تكون في تمام الصحة والعافية ان الموضوع الذي تفضلتم به من اهم المواضيع في الهندسة المدنية لاستخدامه الواسع في الفضاءات الطويلة والتي لا يمكن تحقيقها في حالة الخررسانة الاعتيادية وكان لها الفضل الكبير في تطور الهندسة المدنية والعالم باسره وخاصة الغربي منه واطلب منك اخينا العزيز ان ترفدنا بمواضيع عن احمال الصدمة (impact Load) ولككم اخونا جزيل الشكر والتقدير ويا حبذا لو كان من الكود الامريكي 2005


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الحالة الاولي
> وبدراسة تلك الحاله كما في المرفقات نجد اننا لكي نستطيع الغاء قوة شد ناتجه عن عزوم مقدارها M علي قطاع مستطيل ذات عمق H فاننا نحتاج الي قوة مقدارها P ويجب ان تؤثر في مركز القطاع
> P= 6*m/ H


 وهذه القوة يمكن توفرها من مصدر خارجي وتعتمد على طريقة صنع العتبة اذا كانت موعيا او في معمل متخصص ولدينا في العراق شركة متخصصة في هذا المجال وهي شركة الفاو حيث هناك معامل متخصصة وفيها اجهزة لشد الحديد بقوة معينة واذا لم تتوفر هذه الاجهزة يستعاض عنها بسيارة دفع حمولة عالية


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاخ محمد عبد القادر ممكن ترفع برنامج تصميم بوست تينشن لاني محتاجه جدا جدا اذا امكن؟؟؟؟

مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تفصيل اكثر عن برامج وشروحات للتصميم اذا امكن لاني الان اعمل على هذا القسم لذا اريد ان اتعلم التصميم وارجوا المساعده لما فيها فائده للجميع


----------



## هادي المهندس (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الشد الابتدائي متى يبدا بالضبط يعني بعد الصب ب 3 ايام ام ماذا ؟ والشد النهائي ايضا متى يبدا ؟ وهل هذا الاوقات ىثابته في كل الاحوال؟


----------



## طروقة (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع
وأرجوا وضع معلومات عن ال ram concept


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

step6 قال:


> ملفات فيديولشرح الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد
> Http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=b50ef6a79d1f8c14


 مشكور جدا علي هذه الملفات يا باشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا - فعلا ملفات رااااااااااائعه 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## عزت عبدالله (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونرجو المزيد برجاء الافاده عن نهايات الدكتات وكيفيه الشد منه للكبلات وشكل ماكينه الشد بصور مرفقه ان امكن مع الشكر []


----------



## هادي المهندس (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*اين الجميع*

السلام عليكم
لا اعرف اين مشاركه الجميع في هذا الموضوع لانه مهم جدا لمهندسي الخرسانه اللاحقه الشد post tension على كل حال ننتضر مشاركاتكم

مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## هادي المهندس (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*صور عن ال post tension*

السلام عليكم 
ارسلت لكم هذه الصور التي قد تبين عمل البوست تينشن . 
مع تحياتي



http://rapidshare.de/files/40640036/DSC00131.JPG.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/40639973/DSC00138.JPG.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/40639933/DSC00129.JPG.html


----------



## موجة البحار (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد بارك الله فيكم ربنا يجزيكم جمبعا خيرا انا طالبة في رابعة مدنى والموضوع ده كان صعب عليا لانه مقرر علينا بس مكنتش بافهم حاجة بس الحمد لله دلوقتى الموضوع بقى واضح شكرا ليكم


----------



## المهندس أركان حرب (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*فواصل التمدد في post-tension*

الأخوة الأعزاء 
ما هي شروط فواصل التمدد في البلاطات المجهدة؟
مثلا: لنقل لدينا سقف 90*90 م هل من الممكن صبه بدون فواصل؟
و شكراً.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندس أركان حرب قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء
> ما هي شروط فواصل التمدد في البلاطات المجهدة؟
> مثلا: لنقل لدينا سقف 90*90 م هل من الممكن صبه بدون فواصل؟
> و شكراً.



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

مافيش شروط خاصه للفواصل-- لان فكرة فواصل التمدد يا اخي الكريم هي ان تغيير درجات الحرارة في جهه من القطاع عن جهه اخري يؤدي الي تولد عزوم اضافيه للعزوم الناتجه عن الاحمال وبالتالي فيجب ان يكون القطاع الخرساني امن تحت تاثير تلك العزوم بنوعيها مما يؤدي الي حدوث تكلفه اعلي للمبني 

لذلك يفضل ان يتم عمل فواصل تمدد كل 30 او 40 متر تقريبا لان تلك المسافه تؤدي الي تولد عزوم بسيطه جدا من الممكن اهمالها 

وبالتالي نفس الكلام للبلاطات المجهده بالاضافه الي ميزة اخري وهي ان الكابلات كلما كانت اطول كلما زاد الفاقد في قوة الشد 

يبقي من الافضل ان يتم عمل تلك الفواصل كما هي في الخرسانه المسلحه حتي لا يتم زياده العزوم علي القطاع وبالتالي زياده الكابلات والتكلفه 

وشكرا 

والله اعلي واعلم


----------



## نادر المهندس (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## هادي المهندس (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*تفاصيل عن ال post Tension*

http://www.4shared.com/file/45781598/cb934ea4/post_tensioning_tendons_installation_manual.html

منقول من موقع اخر 
اتمنى الفائده للجميع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اشكر من ساهم في متابعة هذا الموضوع واثرائة بالنقاش والمعلومات المفيدة.
واعتذر لكل الاخوة عن هذا الانقطاع الطويل واواصل طرح الموضوع.
ساعود وبشكل مختصر لطريقة التنفيذ في الموقع ومراحل العمل بخصوص بالاطات Post Tension
مراحل التنفيذ
1- تنفيذ اعمال الطوبار للبلاطة Erection of Slab Supporting Formwork
2- تعليم مسارات الكوابل Remarks على طوبار formwork السقف ( حسب المخطط التصميمي).
3- تثبيت نهايات التثبيت على الطوبارFitting of End formwork ,placing Stressing Anchorages 













وفي الصورة المرفقة موضح انواع النهايات








4- تثبيت الحديد السفلي ونهايات الحديد Placing of Bottom and Edge Reinforcement (Rebar)
5- توزيع دكت الكوابل وهي فارغة ( الطبقة السفلى اولا) حسب المخططات Uncoiling of Tendons
6- تثبيت الكوابل حسب المنسوب المطلوب في المخططات الانشائية بوضعها على حمالات ( حسب الاشكال في الصورة السابقة) Supporting of Tendonsوبعد ذلك يتم وضع الكوابل بالدكت






7- وضع وتربيط الطبقة العليا من حديد التسليح Placing of top Reinforcement (Rebar)






8- تثبيت مواسير خدمات الكتروميكانيكا Electromechanical Services
9- صب الخرسانة Concreting
10- بعد يوم او يومين يتم فحص المكعاب في موقع الصب ويجب ان تكون قوة الكسر لا تقل عن 100 كغم لكل سم2 يتم الشد الابتدائي ويكون 25 % من القوة( الشد ) التصميمية 
11- بعد ثلاث أيام يتم فحص المكعبات الخرسانية ( نفس ظروف البلاطة الخرسانية) ويجب الا تقل قوة الكسر عن 70 % من قوة الكسر التصميمية تبدأ مرحلة الشد النهائي Final Tension حسب قوة الشد التصميمية
12- شد الكوابل حسب متطلبات التصميم.Stressing ويكون بالات خاصه بعد الحصول على الشد المطلوب يمكن فك طوبار البلاطات.
الة شد الكيبلات












13- قص الكوابل الزائدة Cutting off protruding Strand Lengths 
14-عملية الحقن بمواد خاصة Grouting with Non Shrinkage Material













صورة لعدد من المشاريع تم تنفيذ البلاطات Post Tension Slab
اتمنى ان قد اوضحت مراحل التنفيذ للبلاطات بطريقة PT
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## khad4 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> مافيش شروط خاصه للفواصل-- لان فكرة فواصل التمدد يا اخي الكريم هي ان تغيير درجات الحرارة في جهه من القطاع عن جهه اخري يؤدي الي تولد عزوم اضافيه للعزوم الناتجه عن الاحمال وبالتالي فيجب ان يكون القطاع الخرساني امن تحت تاثير تلك العزوم بنوعيها مما يؤدي الي حدوث تكلفه اعلي للمبني
> 
> ...



الاخ الفاضل 
يرتبط الفاصل اساسا بنوعية المنشأ ودرجة الحرارة المعرض لها
طبقا للكودات العالمية
PCI 40to45m
ACI 200ft maximum for hot weather
ACI 400ft maximum for cold weather
etc......


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص الفواصل في الابنية واشتراطات الكود وحول امكانية الغائها ؟؟ 
كل هذه تم طرحها في وقت سابق وقد اثرى كثير من الاخوة بخبراتهم هذا الموضوع ، وارفق لكم الرابط لهذا الموضوع لمن يرغب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t6710.html
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

khad4 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل
> يرتبط الفاصل اساسا بنوعية المنشأ ودرجة الحرارة المعرض لها
> طبقا للكودات العالمية
> Pci 40to45m
> ...



مظبوط يا باشمهندس و بترجع كمان للمصمم ولظروف المنشا - ولو المصمم شايف انه ما يعملش فواصل وياخد تاثير فرق درجات الحراره في حسابات اثناء التصميم يبقي مافيش مشكله ,,,, 

والابعاد اللي حضرتك ذكرتها دي ممكن تقل عن 40 في المناطق الحارة جدااااااااا او تزيد في الاماكن المعتدله - اللي هي المناطق ذات الطقس الجيد يعني لا يحتاج الي اجهزة تكييف داخل المبني تجعل الفارق بين درجة الحرارة داخل المبني كبيرجدا عن خارجه - وهو ده اللي بيسبب المشكله ( ان يكون الفارق بين داخل المبني كبير عن خارجه )

يعني الجو البارد والجو الحار بيؤدوا الي نفس النتايج في فروقات درجة الحراره - اما الجو المعتدل فلا يسبب تلك المشكله 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا 



وشكرا


----------



## ماجدان (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ما شاء الله 
والله يا بشمهندس كل ما أقرأ مشاركه أقرر ان اشاكر بالشكر بطريقه خاصه تليق بالمشاركه التى قرأتها ولكنى ما ألبث أن أجد أن ما عزمت على كتابته أقل بكثير مما يستحقه الموضوع والأستاذ الصديق الجليل م. رزق حجاوى فور قرائتى للمشاركه التى تليها 
فلا اعرف كيف اشكر 
غير ان ادعو الله أن لا يحرمنا خبرتك وعلمك
جزاك الله خيرا عنا م. رزق حجاوى


----------



## khad4 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الملف المرفق يحتوي على المواصفة 
ACI 2243r.95
الخاصة بالفواصل


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

khad4 قال:


> الملف المرفق يحتوي على المواصفة
> ACI 2243r.95
> الخاصة بالفواصل



مشكور جدا يا دكتور - khad4
والصفحه الاولي من ذلك الملف الذي ارفقته حضرتك بتقول ان الفواصل ممكن يتم اللجؤ اليها في حالة الرغبه في تقليل اجهادات الشد او الضغط علي المنشأ و الناتجه عن تغيرات درجة الحرارة او الانكماش -

_ وكحل بديل _ من الممكن ان ناخذ تاثير تلك التغيرات الحجميه في الاعتبار كما ناخذ تاثير الاحمال الاخري في التصميم 



[FONT=&quot]-1--- joints in concrete structures [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​​ [FONT=&quot]Since concrete undergoes volume changes , principally related to shrinkage and temperature changes , it can be desirable to provide joints and thus relieve tensile or compressive stresses that would be induced in the structure _. alternately , the effect of volume changes can be considered just as other load effects are considered in building design
_
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وشكرا يا اخي الكريم 
[/FONT]​


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو ان تكونو في تمام الصحة والعافية زملائي الاعزاء بالنسبة للمواضيع التي نتداولها حاليا تدور حول الماد المستخدمة في البناء والتي في تطور كبير في العالم ما عدا العالم العربي فهو في تخلف دائم ونحن العرب نعتمد على ما يخترعونه ونحن نكتفي بدراسته ولم نكلف انفسنا يوما بمحاولة الابتكار فارجو من الزملاء ان يرفدونا بكل ماهو جديد عن المواد الجديدة عن المواد الحديثة والمبتكرة في الانشائات الحديثة


----------



## هادي المهندس (1 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
عندي سؤال لكل من يشارك بهذا الموضوع ولو ان الموضوع لم ياخذ حقه بالمشاركات :
السؤال: الان نقوم بتنفيذ مبنى متعدد الطوابق والشركه المنفذه في مجال ال post tension تقوم بشد كل طابق بقوى مختلفه عن شد الطابق الذي فوقه مثال على كلامي : 
park1 slab يشد بقوه 175kn 
park2 slab يشد بقوه 185 kn
park3 slab يشد بقوه 200kn 

اذا هل هذا صحيح وممكن ام هناك اراء اخرى؟ والموضوع مطروح للنقاش


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي سؤال لكل من يشارك بهذا الموضوع ولو ان الموضوع لم ياخذ حقه بالمشاركات :
> السؤال: الان نقوم بتنفيذ مبنى متعدد الطوابق والشركه المنفذه في مجال ال Post Tension تقوم بشد كل طابق بقوى مختلفه عن شد الطابق الذي فوقه مثال على كلامي :
> Park1 Slab يشد بقوه 175kn
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ المهندس هادي - موضوع قوة الشد علاقته الاساسيه مرتبطة بقوة الشد التي ينهار عندها الكابل ويجب الا تزيد قوة الشد عن 80% من قوة الانهيار للكابل - والاستغلال الامثل للكابلات هو انك تشدها عند تلك القوة واذا تم شدها عند قوة اقل فهذا يعتبر امان اكتر وغير اقتصادي 

فمن الممكن يكون قطر الكابلات المستخدمه عندك في الدور الثالث اكبر منها في الدور الثاني اكبر منها في الدور الاول وبالتالي تم تنويع قوة الشد لكي تتناسب مع تلك الكابلات وقد يكون السبب في هذا ان الاحمال مختلفه في كل دور عن الاخر او المسقط الافقي مختلف لكل دور او اي شئ من هذا القبيل 

وعموما كل ما كان الكابل مشدود علي اقصي قيمه مسموحه له كل ما كان التصميم اقتصادي - بالاضافه ان مقاومة الاحمال الواقعه علي البلاطه هي التي تتحكم في عدد الكابلات والمسافه بينها 
ودي بتختلف من مصمم لمصمم - حسب رؤيته لتوزيع الكابلات طبقا لاماكن الحمولات 

وكمان قوة الشد بتتغير تبعا لسمك البلاطه - لان في النهايه لازم القطاع الخرساني يقدر يشيل قوة الضغط الناتجه عن الشد بحيث ان تلك القوة لا تؤدي الي انهيار القطاع (في الضغط ) لو تجاوزت اقصي قوة ممكن يتحملها القطاع وده ممكن يكون سبب تقليل القوة في الدور الاول لان المعماري ممكن يكون حاكم المصمم بسمك معين يجب الا يتعداه ( لاشتراطات معماريه ) وبالتالي فالقطاع اصبح ضعيف نوعا ما - مما ادي الي تقليل قوة الشد عليه ( حتي لا تزيد قوة الشد علي القطاع الخرساني عن اقصي قوة ممكن ان يتحملها وبالتالي فينهار القطاع في الضغط ) 

وعموما يا اخي الكريم تقدر تراجع طريقة التنفيذ المقدمه من الشركه والمعتمده وتدرسها كويس ها تعرف ايه سبب تنوع قوة الشد في دور عن الاخر 

وياريت ساعتها تقوللنا ايه السبب ويبقي جزاك الله خير 

والله اعلي واعلم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 نوفمبر 2008)

وردت الاسئلة التالية من المهندس خالد


> الملف المرفق عبارة عن مسقط افقي لسقف صصمم ك فلات سلاب ونريد تغييره الي post tension.flat.slab والسؤال هو ما هي الاماكن المثلي للكابلات في الاتجاهين وما هي اماكن فواصل الصب المناسبة التي يمكن استخدامها كبدايات اونهايات للكابلات علما بانه لايمكن تغيير اماكن الاعمدة والاجابة موضحة برسومات افضل وشكرا





> 2- شكل المبني اللي هو مش منتظم والاعمدة ايضا غير منتظمة حتي حله علي برنامج Adapt سيكون متعب وبالنسبة لفواصل الصب يا م رجاء انا عنيت انه ربما كان من الافضل ترك اجزاء من البلاطة بعرض 1 متر تصب مؤخرا وذلك لعمل نهايات وبدايات للكابلات في هذه المناطق لان اصلا شكل الكابلات في مبني هكذا وخصوصا في الاتجاه الافقي صعب نتيجة لتوزيع الاعمدة ومعرفة الحلول التي يمكن طرحها مفيدة للجميع لان تبادل الافكار يثري المعرفة​
> 3-اقصي طول للكابلات او بمعني اخر الطول المناسب وهل يمكن ان ينفذ الكابل غير عمودي علي وجه البلاطة كما في حالة هذا المثال في الجزء الافقي السفلي وما هيامكانية عمل وصلات مفضل ام غير مفضل اذا لزم الامر 09-11-2008 04:32 PM​
> 
> 
> SRTRUCTURAL.zip (1.02​


 
رد المهندس محي​ 


> والنظام في موضوع البلاطات المجهده هو ان الذي يقوم بالتصميم هو مقاول الباطن المتخصص في تلك الاعمال - كل المطلوب من الاستشاري هو ان يتم كتابة ان البلاطه من نوع البلاطات المجهده وسيتم تصميمها بمعرفة مقاول الباطن علي الرسومات الانشائيه الخاصة بالمشروع - فقط يتم تزويده باحمال كل بلاطه بموجب خطاب رسمي لان الجهات الرسميه تعتمد التصميم فقط من مقاول متخصص ومعتمد لديها


 



> وبمجرد رسو المشروع علي مقاول عام فيجب عليه ان يقدم اسم المقاول المتخصص الذي سيقوم بتصميم وتنفيذ تلك الاعمال لاعتماده - وبمجرد الاعتماد لاسم المقاول يبدئ في التصميم والحصول علي الموافقات الرسميه المعتمده للرسومات الخاصه بالبلاطات التي سيتم تنفيذها من نوع البلاطات سابقة الاجهاد وغالبا معظم المشروعات بيبدؤا اول بلاطه من نوع الخرسانه المسلحه ويكون البلاطه الثانيه هي من نوع البلاطات المجهده لاعطاء فرصه من الوقت لانهاء التصميم من قبل مقاول الباطن الذي يتم تحديده من قبل المقاول العام ( زي حالة المشروع اللي عندك ) ولا يتم الحصول علي موافقه او اعتماد رسومات من هذا القبيل الا اذا كانت مقدمه من مقاول متخصص ومعتمد لديها من مقاولي البلاطات سابقة الاجهاد .​


 
رد المهندس رجاء​


> 1- بسبب التوزيع غير المنتظم للاعمدة وكذلك شكل البلاطة ووجود الفتحة الكبيرة في الوسط، فمن غير الممكن ان تشكل شرائح مسندية فوق الاعمدة من كابلات الشد​
> الافضل ان توزع الكابلات بالاتجاهين بالتباعدات التي يسمح بها الكود (1.2 الى 1.5 متر) ولا ارى حاجة لايقاف الصب فالبلاطة بمساحة 1000 متر ولا تحتاج الى وقف صب وانت سوف تستفيد من كامل محيط الفتحة في الوسط كما ان انك سوف تضطر لوقف الكابلات عند بيت الدرج والمصعد.​
> هناك نقطة لاحظتها وهي انه يوجد اعمدة طرفية بعرض 20 سم وهذه الاعمدة من الصعب ان تقاوم قوة الشد الناتجة من الكابلات ( في احد المشاريع ازداد عرض فاصل التمدد من 2.5 سم الى 7سم بسبب عدم كفاية الاعمدة).
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم​ 
اشكر للمهندس خالد على هذه الثقة.​ 
بخصوص جواب المهندس أبو الحلول والمهندس رجاء فالرد صحيح 100% حيث كما ذكر المهندس ابو الحلول من ناحية طريقة التقديمات فكما ذكر يتولى شركة منفذة تقدم التصميم والضمانه لكل من المقاول والاستشاري وبلدية دبي وهناك مقاولين معتمدين لدى بلدية دبي بالمقاولين الامؤهلين لمثل هذه الاعمال Post Tension Slab.

اما بخصوص رد المهندس رجاء بخصوص توزيع الكوابل نعم سيكون بالاتجاهين tow way Post Tension Slab وطول الكوابل يتم تحديد طولها موقعيا حسب المخططات التصميمية حيث تأتي الكوابل على شكل Drum ولا يفضل عمل الوصل حيث ان الوصل عملية معقدة ومكلفة.
عمل الكوابل بشكل مائل غير مقبول في مثل هذا النوع من البلاطات.
ويفضل صب البلاطة مرة واحدة حيث انها تحقق شروط الكود من حيث الطول والمساحة وعمل فاصل صب يولد مشاكل كثيرة وبعد تنفيذ الفاصل يحتاج الى معالجة لمنع تسرب المياه.
ولمزيد من التفاصيل بهذا الخصوص ارفق لك الصور التالية حيث توضح طلبك.
الطريقة الاولى لعمل فاصل الصب



 
الطريقة الثانية لعمل فاصل الصب​ 











في حالة الصب على مرحلتين Construction Joint​ 






​ 









​ 






​ 


طريقة توزيع Tendons في البلاطات بالاتجاه الواحد او بالاتجاهين one way & tow way









​ 









​ 
الهبوط المسموح به deflection Limits




​ 
الاجهادات المسموح بها في البلاطات بالاتجاهين وكذلك الاجهادات المسموح بها عند الشد الابتدائي والشد النهائي




​ 




​ 




​ 


 
مع تحياتي للجميع​ 

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## Abo Fares (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور م. رزق على هذه المشاركة الرائعة، ولكن الرد الأول في المشاركة هو للمهندس محيي وليس لي، لذا قمت بتصحيح الأسماء 

تقبل تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكور م. رزق على هذه المشاركة الرائعة، ولكن الرد الأول في المشاركة هو للمهندس محيي وليس لي، لذا قمت بتصحيح الأسماء
> 
> تقبل تحيــــــــــــاتي..


 السلام عليكم
اشكر الاخ ابو الحلول على حسن المتابعة والتنوية عن الخطأ غير المقصود وقد قمت بتعديل الاسم والاضافة على المشاركة في الوقت الذي كنت فيه التنويه.
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## khad4 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

بخصوص جواب المهندس أبو الحلول والمهندس رجاء فالرد صحيح 100% حيث كما ذكر المهندس ابو الحلول من ناحية طريقة التقديمات فكما ذكر يتولى شركة منفذة تقدم التصميم والضمانه لكل من المقاول والاستشاري وبلدية دبي وهناك مقاولين معتمدين لدى بلدية دبي بالمقاولين الامؤهلين لمثل هذه الاعمال Post Tension Slab.

مشاركة ممتازة من المهندس رزق 
ولكن بكل اسف ترك الموضوع لشركات التنفيذ خطر جدا 
لانه لايوجد كود ملزم فى منطقة الخليج عموما وترك الامر لمقاول التنفيذ يجعله يلجأ الي بعض الكودات الغير عالمية لتوفير التكلفة والحصول علي المناقصة 
وهذا ما حدث اثناء مراجعتي لاحد المدارس (بعد تنفيذها وقبل تسليمها) بمنطقة الخليج حيث وجد العديد من الاخطاء وعدم مطابقتها للكودات العالمية مثل عدم وجود تسليح اضافي لمقومة الزلازل وزيادة floor vibration range وعدم انتظام التوزيع وقلة الكابلات المطلوبة مع اخطاء فى finite element model واهمال نقل القوي الي الاعمدة الخ........ وعند مناقشة استشاري المقاول استند الي كوده المحلي (اصدار 1976) مما ادي الى العديد من المشكلات​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

khad4 قال:


> بخصوص جواب المهندس أبو الحلول والمهندس رجاء فالرد صحيح 100% حيث كما ذكر المهندس ابو الحلول من ناحية طريقة التقديمات فكما ذكر يتولى شركة منفذة تقدم التصميم والضمانه لكل من المقاول والاستشاري وبلدية دبي وهناك مقاولين معتمدين لدى بلدية دبي بالمقاولين الامؤهلين لمثل هذه الاعمال Post Tension Slab.
> 
> مشاركة ممتازة من المهندس رزق
> ولكن بكل اسف ترك الموضوع لشركات التنفيذ خطر جدا
> ...



السلام عليكم
اتفق تماما معك بخصوص ان الوضع الموجود في الامارات بخصوص اعمال post tension ليس صحيحا حيث ان كلا من المقاول والمستشار لا يتدخل وفي حالات لا يعلم شيئا عن هذه الاعمال فلا يقوم بالتدقيق اثناء تركيب الكوابل او شدها او النتائج التي تحصل ولولا ان هناك نظام في التدقيق من قبل البلديات هناك لكانت مشاكل كبيرة حدثت ولكن لا استبعد ان تحدث مشاكل في بلاطات PT بسبب عدم التدقيق وادعو الله لا يحدث ذلك.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

khad4 قال:


> بخصوص جواب المهندس أبو الحلول والمهندس رجاء فالرد صحيح 100% حيث كما ذكر المهندس ابو الحلول من ناحية طريقة التقديمات فكما ذكر يتولى شركة منفذة تقدم التصميم والضمانه لكل من المقاول والاستشاري وبلدية دبي وهناك مقاولين معتمدين لدى بلدية دبي بالمقاولين الامؤهلين لمثل هذه الاعمال Post Tension Slab.
> 
> مشاركة ممتازة من المهندس رزق
> ولكن بكل اسف ترك الموضوع لشركات التنفيذ خطر جدا
> ...




الاخ العزيز د khad4 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اعتقد ان موضوع اسناد اعمال التصميم للاعمال المتخصصه زي البلاطات سابقة الاجهاد للمقاول الذي سيقوم بالتنفيذ لا خطورة لكونه المقاول الذي سيقوم بالتنفيذاذا تمت الرقابه علي الموضوع بصورة محكمه - حيث ان الخطورة في مجال التصميم والتنفيذ للاعمال الهندسيه عموما واردة متي غابت الرقابه الكامله علي الاعمال 

حيث ان المقاول يصبح مسئول مسئوليه كامله عن اعمال التصميم ( لان تلك العمال تتم بمعرفته خاصة وانه معتمد ومؤهل في البلديه للقيام بهذا الدور ) 

ثم مرحلة التنفيذ ودي بيقوم المقاول المتخصص بتوريد الخامات والعماله الفنيه المدربة والمؤهله اللازمة للجزؤ الفني الخاص بمجاله فقط - ونقدر نقول ان دوره في مرحلة التنفيذ دور اشراف فني علي الجزئيه الخاصه به - ماعدا ذلك من توريد خرسانه او حديد او اعمال نجارة او اعمال حداده لا علاقة له بها من الناحيه التنفيذيه - حيث ان المقاول الرئيسي يقوم بتلك الاعمال تحت اشراف المقاول المتخصص لضمان تنفيذ الاعمال المسئول عنها تصميميا وتنفيذيا وكما هو معتمد 

وبالتالي فليس من مصلحة المقاول ان يقوم بعمل تصميمات غير امنه للتوفير ولتعظيم ارباحه او مكاسبه - لان تلك التصميمات تراجع من قبل الاستشاري ومن قبل الجهه الحكوميه التي تعتمد تلك التصميمات 

وكذلك لن يستطيع ان ينفذ ماهو مخالف لتلك الرسومات لان هناك رقابه عليه من الجهات نفسها في تنفيذ الرسومات المعتمده - ولن يسمح له بعمل ذلك في حالة وجود المشرفين الاكفاء في التنفيذ من قبل تلك الجهات 

وده بيحصل في الاعمال الاعتياديه العاديه ان يكون للمقاول استشاري يراجع بعض الاعمال ويقوم بعمل حلول بديله واعتمادها من الجهات المعنيه زي مثلا حالة ان يتم عمل تقرير تربه تاكيدي ونجد انه مخالف للتقرير الاصلي في بعض الامور مما يضطر المقاول الي تغيير نوع الاساسات مثلا تبعا لذلك - وده طبعا بعد موافقه الجهات المعنيه واقتناعها بالمستندات المقدمه 

ونفس الكلام بيتعمل في اعمال الخوازيق - بان يقوم المقاول المتخصص بتلك الاعمال بمراجعه التصميم وتغييره اذا لزم الامور - حيث ان ذلك يتم بناءا علي خبرة المقاول في تلك الاعمال ليس الا 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا​


----------



## هادي المهندس (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*نعم اتفق معك*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> الاخ العزيز د khad4 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اعتقد ان موضوع اسناد اعمال التصميم للاعمال المتخصصه زي البلاطات سابقة الاجهاد للمقاول الذي سيقوم بالتنفيذ لا خطورة لكونه المقاول الذي سيقوم بالتنفيذاذا تمت الرقابه علي الموضوع بصورة محكمه - حيث ان الخطورة في مجال التصميم والتنفيذ للاعمال الهندسيه عموما واردة متي غابت الرقابه الكامله علي الاعمال
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
نعم انا اتفق معك اخي م.محي لان عمل ال PT دقيق وخطر لذا لا يستطيع المقاول الرئيسي او مقاول الباطن التلاعب لان هناك جهاز رقابي في بلديات الامارات تقدم لهم الخرائط التي تم تصميمها ويتم تدقيقها حسب الكودات المعتمده في الاماره وكذلك ان البلديه هي التي تحدد قوه الشد التي على ضوئها يتم العمل وكذلك الاستشاري يقوم بتدقيق الخرائط. 
ولا نقول ان العمل كفوء 100% اكيد توجد اخطاء وكما ذكرت انا في مشاركتي السابقه واجابني الاخ محي جزاه الله وهذه المشاركه




> اقتباس:
> أرسل أصلا بواسطة هادي المهندس
> السلام عليكم
> عندي سؤال لكل من يشارك بهذا الموضوع ولو ان الموضوع لم ياخذ حقه بالمشاركات :
> ...



لذا اقول ان مقاول الباطن مقرر له ان يشد ب 200kn ولكنه يشد باقل كما ذكرت وانا انتبهت على هذه المشكله وكلمته ورفضت العمل بهذه الطريقه وطلبت منه تقديم اي كتاب ظمان الامانه من المصمم وكذلك توحيد القوه بالنسبه للادوار المتطابقه القادمه ومن المصمم حصرا كي نؤمن انفسنا .

مع تحياتي وشكري للجميع 

واتمنى ان يفعل هذا الموضوع اي موضوع الPT لانه مهم للجميع 
واسال الله التوفيق


----------



## هادي المهندس (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
هل من الممكن لاي عضو لديه شرح برنامج ال adapt الذي يتم من خلاله التصميم ال PT , وارجوا ان تفيدوني بهذا ولكم جزيل الشكر .وما هي احدث نسخه ؟
مع تحياتي وتقديري


واي سؤال في التنفيذ انا في الخدمه


----------



## khad4 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الاخ العزيز د khad4 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اعتقد ان موضوع اسناد اعمال التصميم للاعمال المتخصصه زي البلاطات سابقة الاجهاد للمقاول الذي سيقوم بالتنفيذ لا خطورة لكونه المقاول الذي سيقوم بالتنفيذاذا تمت الرقابه علي الموضوع بصورة محكمه - حيث ان الخطورة في مجال التصميم والتنفيذ للاعمال الهندسيه عموما واردة متي غابت الرقابه الكامله علي الاعمال
> 
> ...


الاخ الفاضل م. محي
اختلف مع حضرتك بشدة فى هذا الرد لاني كما سبق لي خبرة فى التعامل مع هذا الوضع
حيث تم تصميم المدرسة واعتمادها من قبل البلدية فى احدي الامارات الصغيرة نسبيا (مهندس البلدية فلبيني الجنسية خريج 2002 ليس لديه خبرة كافية لهذا النوع من المنشأت والمدير مواطن يعتمد فقط)
عند مناقشته فى serviceability design (effect of vibration or minimum design strand distribution or lateral load requirement بكل اسف لم يعلم بأي منها وكذلك عند مناقشة في adapt model لم يكن يعرف البرنامج من اساسه (sap2000 فقط)
تم احتكام التصميم لبلدية دبي فكان الوضع احسن قليلا خريج 2000 من احدي الدول العربية فذكر انه لايوجد كود ملزم لهذا النوع ويتم التصميم طبقا لمسئولية المقاول تماما علي التنفيذ وبالتالي تكون الاجراءات الادارية سليمة 
رفع الامر الى الاستشاري (مهندس استرالي سبق ان قمت بالتدريس له فى احدي الجامعات الانجليزية اثناء المنحة) وتمت المراجعة علي اساس PCI ,ACI فوجد ان التصميم لايوي بالمتطلبات الدنيا للتصميم وطبقا لذلك فقط تم رفض استلام المشروع والزام المقاول بأعادة البناء او اصلاح المنشأ 
اي ان الامر اخذ الكثير من الجهد بدون فائدة وكان من الافضل تدخل استشاري متخصص فى مراجعة المشروع قبل تقديمه للبلدية ولايترك الامر للمقاول فقط


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

khad4 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل م. محي
> اختلف مع حضرتك بشدة فى هذا الرد لاني كما سبق لي خبرة فى التعامل مع هذا الوضع
> حيث تم تصميم المدرسة واعتمادها من قبل البلدية فى احدي الامارات الصغيرة نسبيا (مهندس البلدية فلبيني الجنسية خريج 2002 ليس لديه خبرة كافية لهذا النوع من المنشأت والمدير مواطن يعتمد فقط)
> عند مناقشته فى serviceability design (effect of vibration or minimum design strand distribution or lateral load requirement بكل اسف لم يعلم بأي منها وكذلك عند مناقشة في adapt model لم يكن يعرف البرنامج من اساسه (sap2000 فقط)
> ...


 

السيد الدكتور م khad4 / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته 

اتفق مع حضرتك فيما تفضلت بذكره ولكن الخلل هنا نابع من عدم تطبيق الاجراءات التي من المفروض ان تتبع - وليس الخلل هو الاجراءات نفسها بمعني ان وجود مهندسين اكفاء علي قدر من المستوي العلمي والعملي والمهني لضمان تطبيق الاجراءات لايقل اهميه عن صدور قانون باتباع تلك الاجراءات 

يعني يا دكتور نقدر نقول ان قيمة اي نظريه ليست في النظريه في حد ذاتها - ولكن في الفائده المرجوة علي ارض الواقع من التطبيق العملي لتلك النظريه 

وهو ده الفارق بين المجتمع الغربي المتقدم علميا وعمليا والمجتمع العربي المتاخر كثيرا لان عند الغرب تقريبا لا توجد فجوة بين النظريه والتطبيق - اما عندنا فالفجوة كبيرة جدا وده سبب المشكله في المشروع الذي تفضلت بذكره 

يعني لو جينا حللنا مشكلة المدرسه ها نلاقي ان الاجراءات هي نفسها اللي بتطبق في امارة دبي علي كل المشاريع لكن تطبيق الاجراءات هو الذي لم يتم كما يجب من اول اعتماد المقاول نفسه - رغم انه غير ملم باصول التصميم والكودات ( يبقي ازاي تم اعتماده ) - مرورا بالمهندس اللي راجع الرسومات وهو غير كفء لتولي تلك المهمه ( فكيف تم تعيينه لتلك المهمه ) -والمواطن الذي يعتمد كان يجب ان يكون مستواه اعلي من ذلك المهندس وبالتالي كان سيكتشف تلك المشاكل - واستشاري المشروع كان المفروض يراجع تلك الرسومات قبل التنفيذ ........... الخ 

يعني التطبيق هنا هو المشكله وليست الاجراءات 

العالم العربي يا سيدي الفاضل ملئ بالنظريات واساتذة في السياسه والاقتصاد والاجتماع ومع ذلك ونظرا لغياب التطبيق الجيد لتلك النظريات فتجد ان المجتمع العربي ملئ بالمشاكل الاقتصاديه والاجتماعيه والسياسيه 

واخيرا نسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا .......... وان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا ,,,,,,,, ونعوذ بالله تعالي من علم لا ينفع 

وشكرا اخي الكريم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_


----------



## خالد أوزقان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل من الممكن لاي عضو لديه شرح برنامج ال adapt الذي يتم من خلاله التصميم ال PT , وارجوا ان تفيدوني بهذا ولكم جزيل الشكر .وما هي احدث نسخه ؟
> مع تحياتي وتقديري
> 
> ...


اخي هادي
جرب هذا اللنك ستجد به البرنامج يمكنك تحميله و تشغيله
http://www.4shared.com/dir/5387768/38d83dc3/sharing.html


----------



## هادي المهندس (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*



خالد أوزقان قال:


> اخي هادي
> جرب هذا اللنك ستجد به البرنامج يمكنك تحميله و تشغيله
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/5387768/38d83dc3/sharing.html



السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخي خالد على الاهتمام والرد , واشكرك على البرنامج , واطمع اذا امكن تدلني على الشرح للبرنامج , وما هو رقم اخر اصدار للبرنامج اذا امكن.

مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## noha tarek (14 نوفمبر 2008)

AL SALAMO 3ALEKOM im a new person in this forums site 
i am a civil eng in egypt i use adapt floor and ram concept but some time i find different solution beteen both so can any body help me in which one is more better and thanks for your help


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
قبل فتره كان هناك تساؤل هل يمكن عمل PT بشكل عندما تكون الاعمدة ليست على استقامة واحدة ؟؟
وقد كان ردي كما يلي 


> اما بخصوص رد المهندس رجاء بخصوص توزيع الكوابل نعم سيكون بالاتجاهين tow way Post Tension Slab وطول الكوابل يتم تحديد طولها موقعيا حسب المخططات التصميمية حيث تأتي الكوابل على شكل Drum ولا يفضل عمل الوصل حيث ان الوصل عملية معقدة ومكلفة.
> 
> عمل الكوابل بشكل مائل غير مقبول في مثل هذا النوع من البلاطات.
> ويفضل صب البلاطة مرة واحدة حيث انها تحقق شروط الكود من حيث الطول والمساحة وعمل فاصل صب يولد مشاكل كثيرة وبعد تنفيذ الفاصل يحتاج الى معالجة لمنع تسرب المياه.
> ولمزيد من التفاصيل بهذا الخصوص ارفق لك الصور التالية حيث توضح طلبك


 
ولكن للحقيقة وبعد اعادة البحث عن هذا الموضوع وجدت انه مقبول وهو موضح في الصور التالية.








لاحظ ان الاعمدة ليست على استقامة واحدة





طريقة تنفيذ البلاطات الخرسانية اللاحقة الشد Post Tension Concrete Slab بالصور:-







































وضع علامة على الكيبل قبل الشد






الة الشد للكوابل 




قياس مقدار الشد





تنظيم كشف بالنتائج لشد الكوابل وتصديقها وحفظها بالملفات كمرجع


















ادوات قص الكوابل بعد الشد












تعبئة نهايات الكوابل Non Shrinkage Grout 
* نلاحظ في تتابع الاعمال انه لم تتم عملية الحقن Grout وحقن الدكت Duct او عدم الحقن هي موضع خلاف فقسم يحقن وقسم اخر لا يحقن ( في مشاركات سابقة اوضحت مرحلة الحقن وتكون بعد الشد النهائي Final Tension





الاخطاء في تمديد الكوابل























يجب تنفيذ الفتحات للخدمات Access Services قبل صب الخرسانه Before Concreting للبلاطة






فوائد استخدام بلاطات P. T. S

اتمنى ان اكون اوضحت مراحل التنفيذ للبلاطات اللاحقة الاجهاد.

مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## rwmam (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الى كل الاخوه المشاركين 
احب ان اوضح ما يلي:في عملية ال post tension تكون مقاطع الخرسانه قليله وقد تكون باشكال غير مستطيله او مربعه بل تاخذ اشكال اخرى كأن تكون مستطيله من الوسط ومثلثه من الاعلى للتقليل من كمية الخرسانه وبذلك يأخذ حديد التسليح شكل الخرسانه 
ونلاحظ انه خلال عملية الشد النهائيه ان الخرسانه لل beam او غيره ترتفع عن القالب من الاسفل عند الوسط وهذا يدل على تحول وزن الخرسانه الى نهايات ال beam او غيره ويكون الشد قد جعل الحمل الميت للمنشأ يتحول الى النهايات 
ويجب الانتباه والمراقبه عند الشد الاولي والنهائي من ان اي زياده في الشد عن التصميم تؤدي الى انفجار ال beam او غيره بما يسبب خطر كبير على المنفذين لعمية الشد
ملاحظه : كنت احد المشاركين في تنفيذ جسر على نهر من نوع ال post tension وانا مستعد للاجابه عن اي سؤال يطرحه الاخوان وخاصة بما يخص التنفيذ
وشكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

rwmam قال:


> الى كل الاخوه المشاركين
> احب ان اوضح ما يلي:في عملية ال post tension تكون مقاطع الخرسانه قليله وقد تكون باشكال غير مستطيله او مربعه بل تاخذ اشكال اخرى كأن تكون مستطيله من الوسط ومثلثه من الاعلى للتقليل من كمية الخرسانه وبذلك يأخذ حديد التسليح شكل الخرسانه
> _ونلاحظ انه خلال عملية الشد النهائيه ان الخرسانه لل beam او غيره ترتفع عن القالب من الاسفل عند الوسط وهذا يدل على تحول وزن الخرسانه الى نهايات ال beam او غيره ويكون الشد قد جعل الحمل الميت للمنشأ يتحول الى النهايات _
> ويجب الانتباه والمراقبه عند الشد الاولي والنهائي من ان اي زياده في الشد عن التصميم تؤدي الى انفجار ال beam او غيره بما يسبب خطر كبير على المنفذين لعمية الشد
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته 

الاخ الكريم rwmam / لم افهم ماتقصده من تحول وزن الخرسانه الي النهايات ( فاي نهايات تقصد ) هل تقصد عند الركائز - ان كان هذا هو قصد حضرتك - ماهو طبيعي بدون شد الاحمال الحيه والميته في نهايه الامر تتحول الي الركائز سواء في حاله وجود شد او عدم وجود شد -وفي الحالتين لازم الكمرة او البلاطه تكون قادرة علي حمل تلك الاحمال اولا ومن ثم نقلها الي الركيزة في نهاية الامر - يعني الشد بيعتبر تحسين لقوة ومقدرة العنصر المشدود سواء بلاطه او كمرة دون التاثير علي الركائز - بدليل ان احنا لو عندنا سقف خرسانه مسلحه واردنا تحويله الي سقف سابق الاجهاد ( الشد اللاحق )فلا يتم تغيير الاعمده او مراجعه مقدرة تحملها لان الاحمال الواقعه عليها لا تتاثر بتغيير نوع السقف من خرسانه مسلحه الي سابق الاجهاد - بالعكس يمكن الاحمال الميته بتقل نظرا لتقليل سمك القطاع عن سمكه في الخرسانه المسلحه 

وان كنت تقصد شئ اخر فارجو التوضيح لكي تعم الفائده وجزاكم الله خيرا

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا


----------



## خالد أوزقان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا م رزق علي التوضيحات وبالنسبة للبرنامج اخي م هادي فانا لا اعرف ما هواخر اصدار للبرنامج وبالنسبة لتعلمه فانا لا املك شرح له لكنه بسيط فيمكن معرفة معظمه في فترة وجيزة جدا ما عليك الا ان تفتح احد الامثلة المحلولة وتخزنه باسم اخر وتحله وتدرسه خطوة بخطوة فلن ياخذ معك اكثر من ساعة او اثنين


----------



## خالد أوزقان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز محي
اود ان اوضح شيئا بالنسبة لسؤالك وهو ان ال post.tension يقلل العزوم علي الاعمدة حيث انه يعطي عزوم علي الاعمدة معاكسة لتلك التي تنتج من الحمل الميت ولكن بالطبع الاحمال تنتقل الي الاعمدة في كل الاحوال وربما قصد الصديق في حال تكون الخلرسانة مازالت في القالب فالمفروض انها تحمل بواسطة الشدة الخشبية وبعد الشد تذهب الاحمال الي الاطراف اي عند الاعمدة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

خالد أوزقان قال:


> اخي العزيز محي
> اود ان اوضح شيئا بالنسبة لسؤالك وهو ان ال post.tension يقلل العزوم علي الاعمدة حيث انه يعطي عزوم علي الاعمدة معاكسة لتلك التي تنتج من الحمل الميت ولكن بالطبع الاحمال تنتقل الي الاعمدة في كل الاحوال وربما قصد الصديق في حال تكون الخلرسانة مازالت في القالب فالمفروض _انها تحمل بواسطة الشدة الخشبية وبعد الشد تذهب الاحمال الي الاطراف اي عند الاعمدة_


 
مظبوط يا دكتور خالد - وهو ده السبب الرئيسي الي بيخللينا نفك الشده بمجرد الانتهاء من الشد النهائي لانه الشده اصبحت غير فعاله ولا فائده منها وقد تم نقل الاحمال بسبب الشد الي الركائز ( الاعمده ) كما تفضل الاخ rwmam وطبعا الاعمده تقدر تتحمل الاحمال حيث انها جزؤ من الاحمال التصميميه لقطاع الاعمده ( يعني الاعمده اتصبت وعدي عليها اسبوع او اكتر والحمل ده لا يمثل اقصي حمل تصميمي للعمود يبقي مافيش مشكله ) 
وبمجرد انتهاء عمليه الشد بامان فيصبح قطاع البلاطه او الكمرة بعد الشد ذو مواصفات افضل منه قبل الشد من حيث مقاومته للقص -اصبحت اعلي - وكذلك ا ل deflection الناتج لنفس الاحمال المعرض لها- اصبح اقل- . وهذه الاسباب هي التي تتحكم في موعد فك الشده للعناصر الافقيه من كمرات او بلاطات 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا


----------



## خالد أوزقان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

نعم اخي ابوالحلول واسنادا الي كلامك فهذا الملف المرفق يوضح شيئا عن الموضوع


----------



## خالد أوزقان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اسف اخي محي فبالخطا ذكرت اخينا ابوالحلول فنحن جميعا اخوة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

خالد أوزقان قال:


> اسف اخي محي فبالخطا ذكرت اخينا ابوالحلول فنحن جميعا اخوة


 طبعا يادكتور خالد كلنا اخوة وجل من لا يخطأ - سبحانه وتعالي - ومشكور علي هذا الملف القيم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (16 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكور م. رزق على هذه المشاركة الرائعة، ولكن الرد الأول في المشاركة هو للمهندس محيي وليس لي، لذا قمت بتصحيح الأسماء
> 
> تقبل تحيــــــــــــاتي..


 


خالد أوزقان قال:


> اسف اخي محي فبالخطا ذكرت اخينا ابوالحلول فنحن جميعا اخوة


 
مشكورين أساتذتي الكرام على الخطأ التاني بيني وبين المهندس محيي في نفس الموضوع  
يمكن الكل بيحبني  


أشكركم جميعاً على هذا النقاش الممتاز.. بارك الله بكم جميعاً ونفع بكم..

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> مشكورين أساتذتي الكرام على الخطأ التاني بيني وبين المهندس محيي في نفس الموضوع
> _يمكن الكل بيحبني  _
> 
> 
> ...


 

مظبوط يا م ابو الحلول ,,, ماهو يا الكل بيحبك انت يا بيكرهوني انا :77::77::77::77:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:77:


----------



## rwmam (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا لاستاذنا الكبير محي الدين على التعليق على مشاركتي واما بخصوص ما اقصده من تحول وزن الخرسانه الى النهايات فاني اقصد في اعمال الجسور الكونكريتيه حيث يتم عمل الكيردرات على قالب يكون قد خصص لهذا الغرض وبعد ان يكون الكونكريت قد مضى على صبه الوقت التصميمي وخلال عملية الشد يرتفع وسط الكيردر عن ارضية القالب بحدود 1.5 سنتمتر والنهايات ثابته وهذا يعني تحول الوزن الى النهايات
عذرا استاذي الفاضل ان كنت قد اطلت ولكن وبعد انتهائي من قراءة الموضوع لاحظت مايلي
لم يتم التطرق الى موضوع مهم في ال post tention وهو ---- كيف يتم اختيار اول مجموعة كيبلات نقوم بعملية الشد عليها وايهما التي تليها وهكذا الى ان يتم شد كل المجاميع حيث اعتقد ان ذلك له دور كبير في موضوعنا
ولكم مني كل التقدير


----------



## هادي المهندس (23 نوفمبر 2008)

> كيف يتم اختيار اول مجموعة كيبلات نقوم بعملية الشد عليها وايهما التي تليها وهكذا الى ان يتم شد كل المجاميع حيث اعتقد ان ذلك له دور كبير في موضوعنا
> ولكم مني كل التقدير



السلام عليكم
بالنسبه الى سؤالك نقوم اولا بالنسبه الى الدكت الواحد الذي يتكون من عده strand بشد الوسط ثم الاطراف للسيطره على قوه المجموع , وبالنسبه الى الكلي يتم بشد الاطراف ثم الوسط وبصراحه احيانا في العمل لانراعي هذه الامور اي نقوم بش من بديه ال slab الى النهايه بدون الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار هذه الامور.

مع تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبه الى سؤالك نقوم اولا بالنسبه الى الدكت الواحد الذي يتكون من عده Strand _بشد الوسط ثم الاطراف للسيطره على قوه المجموع_ , وبالنسبه الى الكلي يتم بشد الاطراف ثم الوسط وبصراحه احيانا في العمل لانراعي هذه الامور اي نقوم بش من بديه ال Slab الى النهايه بدون الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار هذه الامور.
> 
> مع تحياتي


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

في الواقع يا باشمهندس هادي حتي موضوع انك تبدء بمنتصف الدكت لم نكن نراعيها وانا اعتقد ان الشد يبدئ من اي مكان لافرق في ذلك لان احنا بنجهد الخرسانه بقوة شد في حدود المسموح للخرسانه ان تتحمله 

فطالما ان الخرسانه ستكون مجهده بقوة شد تستطيع ان تتحملها واجزاء اخري غير مجهده فاين المشكله - لاحظ ان حتي الخرسانه المسلحه تختلف الاجهادات علي طول العنصر من شد الي ضغط ولكن المهم ان تلك الاجهادات المؤثرة علي اي عنصر يجب ان تكون اقل من اقصي مقاومة للعنصر وبمعامل امان معين حسب خصائص العنصر والكود المتبع 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا


----------



## خالد أوزقان (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الشد يؤثر يا اخي محي فاذا شددت جزء من البلاطة ولم تشد الاخر يتولد بينهما اجهادات لذلك نصت المواصفات علي ان اقصي مسافة بين الكابلات لا تزيد عن 6 امثال سمك البلاطة واحيانا اذا طبقت عملية الشد علي كمرة يطبق الشد علي جزء من البلاطة التي بجوارها


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

خالد أوزقان قال:


> الشد يؤثر يا اخي محي فاذا شددت جزء من البلاطة ولم تشد الاخر يتولد بينهما اجهادات لذلك نصت المواصفات علي ان اقصي مسافة بين الكابلات لا تزيد عن 6 امثال سمك البلاطة واحيانا اذا طبقت عملية الشد علي كمرة يطبق الشد علي جزء من البلاطة التي بجوارها


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

ما اختلفناش يا دكتور خالد والاعتبارات دي بيراعيها المصمم (اقصد المسافات بين الكابلات ) واي احتياطات مطلوبه في التنفيذ اثناء الشد المفروض ان المصمم يذكرها في الرسومات لكي يتم العمل علي اساسها اثناء التنفيذ - وساعتها مافيش مجال للاجتهادات لان الرسومات واضحه - وانت عارف ان الكود دائما يخاطب المصمم في الاساس 


لكن انا كلامي كان مبني علي اساس انه مافيش شئ في الرسومات يحدد مكان بداية الشد وكيفية عمله في الكابلات من حيث الترتيب - يبقي ساعتها المصمم واخد في اعتباره اشتراطات الكود وعمل التصميم من حيث قوة الشد وتوزيع الكابلات علي هذا الاساس ومش فارق معاه تبدء منين وتنتهي فين 

وبعدين موضوع الشد كله لا يستغرق وقت كبير لدرجة الخوف علي تولد اجهادات بين الكابلات وبعضها 


والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا


----------



## خالد أوزقان (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ايوة طبعا انت محق في هذا يا اخي محي


----------



## rwmam (25 نوفمبر 2008)

اقتباس( مظبوط يا دكتور خالد - وهو ده السبب الرئيسي الي بيخللينا نفك الشده بمجرد الانتهاء من الشد النهائي لانه الشده اصبحت غير فعاله ولا فائده منها وقد تم نقل الاحمال بسبب الشد الي الركائز ( الاعمده ) كما تفضل الاخ rwmam وطبعا الاعمده تقدر تتحمل الاحمال حيث انها جزؤ من الاحمال التصميميه لقطاع الاعمده ( يعني الاعمده اتصبت وعدي عليها اسبوع او اكتر والحمل ده لا يمثل اقصي حمل تصميمي للعمود يبقي مافيش مشكله ) 
وبمجرد انتهاء عمليه الشد بامان فيصبح قطاع البلاطه او الكمرة بعد الشد ذو مواصفات افضل منه قبل الشد من حيث مقاومته للقص -اصبحت اعلي - وكذلك ا ل deflection الناتج لنفس الاحمال المعرض لها- اصبح اقل- . وهذه الاسباب هي التي تتحكم في موعد فك الشده للعناصر الافقيه من كمرات او بلاطات 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا


وشكرا للدكتور خالد والاستاذ محي على مروركم وردكم على الموضوع
وحقيقة اني استفدت من الموضوع استفاده لاتقدر بثمن 
ولا املك الا ان اقول وفقكم الله وادخلكم فسيح جناته واعطاكم كل الصحه والعافيه لهذا المجهوذ الكبير الذي تقومون به 
مهندس rwmam


----------



## anass81 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*Adapt Program*

السلام عليكم

بإذن الله وحتى لا نخفي علما ينفع المسلمين و ضمن معلوماتي التي لا تزال قليلة سوف احاول الاجابة على من لديه اسئلة خاصة ببرنامج Adapt او بالشد اللاحق للبلاطات. علما بانني بدأت العمل في الشركة نفسها منذ وقت قصير.
أعذروني اذا كنت أتأخر بالرد او كانت معلوماتي قليلة ولكني سأحاول جهدي ان اتعلم منكم و انقل ما أتعلمه اليكم.
أرجو ان تصوبوا لي رأيي اذا أخطأت بأي إجابة.

والله هو الهادي و المعلم

أنس


----------



## Abo Fares (27 نوفمبر 2008)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بإذن الله وحتى لا نخفي علما ينفع المسلمين و ضمن معلوماتي التي لا تزال قليلة سوف احاول الاجابة على من لديه اسئلة خاصة ببرنامج Adapt او بالشد اللاحق للبلاطات. علما بانني بدأت العمل في الشركة نفسها منذ وقت قصير.
> أعذروني اذا كنت أتأخر بالرد او كانت معلوماتي قليلة ولكني سأحاول جهدي ان اتعلم منكم و انقل ما أتعلمه اليكم.
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم أنس.. 

تقبل تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## هادي المهندس (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*ترحيب وشكر*



anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بإذن الله وحتى لا نخفي علما ينفع المسلمين و ضمن معلوماتي التي لا تزال قليلة سوف احاول الاجابة على من لديه اسئلة خاصة ببرنامج Adapt او بالشد اللاحق للبلاطات. علما بانني بدأت العمل في الشركة نفسها منذ وقت قصير.
> أعذروني اذا كنت أتأخر بالرد او كانت معلوماتي قليلة ولكني سأحاول جهدي ان اتعلم منكم و انقل ما أتعلمه اليكم.
> ...



السلام عليكم
اخي انس وينك ,, اولا اهلا بك عضوا جديد ونرحب بك اخ وصديق وبارك الله بك .... احب ان اسال وهو اول سؤال لك اني محتاج جدا جدا جدا شرح عن برنامج ال adapt . 

مع شديد الشكر والعرفان لك .

مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## anass81 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم : لا املك حاليا اية ملفات تشرح البرنامج كاملا . ممكن ان تبحث في الردود السابقة عسى ان تجد غايتك.
اذا كان لديك سؤال محدد عن البرنامج,فسوف احاول ان اجاوب عليه باذن الله.

م.أنس


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله سٍابدأ عن قريب بحل أملثة على تصميم بلاطات المجهدة Post Tension يدويا وباستخدام برنامج Adapt فقليل من الصبر ان شاء الله في فترة اجازة العيد.
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## هادي المهندس (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ان شاء الله سٍابدأ عن قريب بحل أملثة على تصميم بلاطات المجهدة Post Tension يدويا وباستخدام برنامج Adapt فقليل من الصبر ان شاء الله في فترة اجازة العيد.
> مع تحياتي للجميع
> م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي



السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم الاستاذ رزق اشكر تواصلك واعرف انك مشغول اكيد كما نحن , وننتظر بفارغ الصبر هذه المعلومات حول موضوع تصميم ال post tension اليدوي وخاصه ببرنامج ال adapt .

مع تحياتي


----------



## noha tarek (3 ديسمبر 2008)

why all of you want to learn post tension and i see that most of us are not perfect in rc concrete and steel and that adapt is a very easy program to gain money


----------



## noha tarek (3 ديسمبر 2008)

sorry anyway i dont mean anything bad and thanks


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

noha tarek قال:


> why all of you want to learn post tension and i see that most of us are not perfect in rc concrete and steel and that adapt is a very easy program to gain money





> sorry anyway i dont mean anything bad and thanks


السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندسة على رأيها والاعتذار مقبول .
بخصوص اعتقادك " لماذا الكل يريد ان يتعلم الاجهاد المسبق post tenstion وانت ترين ان معظمنا( الاغلب منا ) ليس جيدا في الخرسانه المسلحة Reinforced Concrete والمعدنية steel وهناك برنامج ADAPT سهل جدا للحصول على المال" ؟؟؟
اتفق معك في كل ما تحدثتي به ولكن الانسان ومن باب اولى المهندس لانه اكثر واقعية ان يحكم على مستواه اما ان يحكم على غيرة بدون سابق معرفة فهذا موضع شك.
اما سبب طرح هذا الموضوع فهو لتعريف اكبر عدد من المهندسين بان علم الانشاءات يتطور وان ما تعلمه في الجامعه لم يعد هو الشائع وخصوصا في منطقة الخليج وبالتحديد في الابنية البرجية والمولات والمترو لذلك بدأت بالكتابه انا وجميع الاخوة ممن لهم معرفة واطلاع وخبرة في مجال البلاطات اللاحقة الاجهاد لاننا نعلم علم اليقين وكلنا خريجين جامعات مختلفة ان هذا الموضوع لم يأخذ حقة من التعليم والشرح في المرحلة الجامعية ومن خلال قناعتي ان هذا المنتدى هو جامعه مفتوحة لكل طالب علم واولهم انا اتعلم من زميل وزميله في هذا المنتدى واقدر كل رأي مهما كان سواء صحيحا ام خطأ لان الكل يكتب من خلال خلفيته .
وفي الختام اتمنى عليك ان تعطينا من وقتك وعلمك في RC & Steel او اي مادة وسأكون من المتابعين باهتمام لاتعلم فهذه اكبر فرصه لى لاجد من يعلمني .
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*برنامج Adapt Pt*

السلام عليكم
هذه المشاركة للمهندس Keto


> تصميم البلاطات الخرسانية المجهدة باستخدام برنامجadapt pt حمل البرنامج من هذا الرابطhttp://www.4shared.com/file/48635018...part1.html?s=1


وهناك شرح مبدئي لهذا البرنامج في المشاركات بالصفحة رقم 1
وبخصوص الامثله على هذا البرنامج فان شاء الله ستكون خلال اجازة العيد.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## anass81 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك يا استاذ رزق و زادك علما و تواضعا

اريد ان اضيف على اجابتك معلومة مهمة : هي انه اولا و من خلال احتكاكي بالمهندسين الذين تخرجوا من امريكا وجدت ان المهندس العربي اذكى و اكثر دراية في مجال البيتون و المعدنية منهم.
هم فقط يتفوقوا علينا بالامكانيات المادية و ابحاثهم في مجال الزلازل و اختبار مواد جديدة للبناء

اما سبب اختيارنا لمجال مسبق الاجهاد , فالاجابة بسيطة : حاولوا ان تجدوا شركة متخصصة بهذا المجال ثم القوا نظرة على الاسعار التي تطلبها الشركة لتصميم بلاطة واحدة, وقارنوها باسعار دراسات البيتون والمعدنية.

مسبق الاجهاد هو الاول في مجال الابراج و الجسور و هذه هي المشاريع التي تعتبر دسمة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

noha tarek قال:


> why all of you want to learn post tension and i see that most of us are not perfect in rc concrete and steel and that adapt is a very easy program to gain money


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخت نها الموضوع ليس لكسب المال في جميع الاحوال ولكن نفترض ان مهندس موقع لا يعلم شئ عن البلاطات سابقة الاجهاد وعنده في الموقع بلاطات سابقة الاجهاد فهل يقف يتفرج علي مقاول الباطن وهو شغال ومالوش دعوه بالقصه ايه اللي بيحصل وايه اللي بيتعمل ؟؟؟؟ ولا يسعي انه يفهم الموضوع علشان يعرف يدير موقعه وهو فاهم ايه اللي بيحصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وبالنسبة للخرسانه المسلحه والاعمال المعدنيه مش مطلوب ان المهندس يكون perfect فيها من الالف الي الياء ولكن المطلوب ان كل واحد يبقي فاهم علي قدر احتياجه للموضوع وعلي قدر طبيعة عمله - يعني مهندس التصميم يجب ان يكون كويس جدا في امور التصميم ومش لازم يبقي كويس جدا في امور التنفيذ ولكن المطلوب انه يكون عنده فكره تخدمه في عمله الاصلي وهو التصميم ولكن مهندس الموقع علي العكس من ذلك قالمفروض يكون عنده فكره عن التصميم بدرجه مش زي المصمم ولكن في التنفيذ وفي الامور الاداريه لازم يكون كويس جد

بعدين الموضوع مش حلول بديله لبعضها - يعني يا خرسانه مسلحه يا منشات معدنيه يا خرسانه سابقة الاجهاد - بالعكس دي حلول مكمله لبعضها -يعني لازم المهندس يبقي عنده معلومات عن كل الانواع من مزايا وعيوب وتكلفه ومده تنفيذ حتي تساعده علي اتخاذ قرار عندما يحتاج الي ذلك حسب ظروف عمله سواء مصمم او منفذ وحسب المشروع وظروفه للحصول علي افضل وانسب الحلول الهندسية واقلها تكلفه 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا


----------



## ENG_OSSS (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*helwan -egypt*



anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بارك الله فيك يا استاذ رزق و زادك علما و تواضعا
> 
> ...


 فعلا انا لسة مهندس خريج 2008 وكان مشروعى خرسانة مسلحة ووجد انى اللى شغال فى المجال ده 
عدد قليل جدا من المكاتب الهندسية التى يمتلكها دكاترة الكليات ولا يريدون تعليم هذه البرامج لاحد لكى ينفردوا بهذا التخصص سبحان الله على طبع الانسان اللهم حسّن اخلاقنا واجعلنا نافعين لانفسنا وللاخرين اخوكم فى الله اسامة عبد الغنى


----------



## ENG_OSSS (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*helwan -egypt*



noha tarek قال:


> why all of you want to learn post tension and i see that most of us are not perfect in rc concrete and steel and that adapt is a very easy program to gain money


 

this is right but not all persons there are some persons have alot of information about this topic


iam such as this people but idont learn the programs of this topic but in the future iwant to learn this programs enshaa alah


----------



## هادي المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا اخي*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه المشاركة للمهندس Keto
> 
> وهناك شرح مبدئي لهذا البرنامج في المشاركات بالصفحة رقم 1
> ...




السلام عليكم
اخي م. رزق مع الاسف قبل اسبوع تم غلق 4 شير في الامارات , لذا اذا امكن تحميله على رابط اخر ومشكور جدا جدا .

مع تحياتي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي م. رزق مع الاسف قبل اسبوع تم غلق 4 شير في الامارات , لذا اذا امكن تحميله على رابط اخر ومشكور جدا جدا .
> 
> مع تحياتي


 

السلام عليكم
اتمنى ان هذا الرابط يعمل عندكم
http://depositfiles.com/files/4jq42s159

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## هادي المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي م. رزق على المواصله لكن للاسف تظهر هذه الرساله ( We are sorry, but all downloading slots for your country are busy.) .

الظاهر ليس لي نصيب 

مع تحياتي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي م. رزق على المواصله لكن للاسف تظهر هذه الرساله ( We Are Sorry, But All Downloading Slots For Your Country Are Busy.) .
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
حاول اكثر من مرة او ابعث الي اي موقع يمكن التحميل منه عندكم لاني الات اكدت من الرابط وكان يعمل


----------



## هادي المهندس (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز والله حاولت مرارا لكن لا يريد التحميل , المهم هناك موقع zshare , 2share .

واشكر اهتمامك

مع تحياتي


----------



## خالد أوزقان (6 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز هادي
هذا البرنامج يستطيع الغاء التشفير للمواقع الممنوعة ما عليك الا ان تعمل كليك عليه وتفتح منه اي موقع


----------



## هادي المهندس (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*



خالد أوزقان قال:


> اخي العزيز هادي
> هذا البرنامج يستطيع الغاء التشفير للمواقع الممنوعة ما عليك الا ان تعمل كليك عليه وتفتح منه اي موقع



السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخي خالد حملت البرنامج وفتح ال 4 شير لكن تضهر رساله ( الفايل الذي تطلبه غير موجود ) 
ما اعرف غير مقسومه هههههههههههه سبحان الله .

اكرر شكري 

مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*شرح بسيط لبرنامج Adapt*

السلام عليكم

اخواني الاعزاء كما تعلمون اني مهتم جدا ببرنامج ال ADAPT مع شروحاته لكن لحد الان لم يحالفني الحظ , المهم بعد البحث وجدت هذا الفايل فيه شرح بسيط عن البرنامج لكني لم استفد منه كثيرا لعدم وجود البرنامج , لذا اتمنى ان تستفادوا منه وخاصه لمن لديه البرنامج , ولا تنسونا بالدعاء وبالبرنامج هههه.

مع تحياتي



http://www.zshare.net/download/52351366d17e0f8b/


----------



## هادي المهندس (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا اخي*



emad_algashy قال:


> اود ان اشكر كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع القيم الذي استفدت انا شخصيا من هذه المناقشات القيمه كما نود ان اشكر القائمين علي منتدانا العظيم الذين اتاحوا هذه الفرصه لمثل هذه النقاشات -




السلام عليكم

لا شكر على واجب اخي هذا المنتدى مدرسه للجميع لذا الكل يتعلم منها .

مع تحياتي


----------



## خالد أوزقان (10 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين
الفايل والبرنامج موجود يا اخي هادي في اربعة اجزاء علي هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/5387768/38d83dc3/sharing.html


----------



## امير الحديد (11 ديسمبر 2008)

أرجو ارسال امثلة للADAPT builder تى يتم الاسترشاد بها

امير الحديد


----------



## هادي المهندس (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*



قرشي محمد ابراهيم قال:


> ارجو المساعده في تصميم الخلطات الاسفلتيه




السلام عليكم

اخي قرشي الافضل ان تطرح سؤالك في العام او تعمل بحث صغير وستجد ما تريد , على كل حال شوف هذا الملف قد يفيدك .


مع تحياتي لك


----------



## anass81 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*Example of a Post-tensioned Slab*

http://web.eng.fiu.edu/prieto/Tall-Buildings/TB-Lecture19-Example-of-PT-Slab.pdf


----------



## anass81 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*Example of a Post-tensioned Two-Way Slab*

http://web.eng.fiu.edu/prieto/Tall-Buildings/TB-Lecture20-Example-of-PT-Two-Way-Slabs.pdf


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا يا باشمهندس انس وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## هادي المهندس (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

مشكور اخي انس وبارك الله بك , وننتظر المزيد وخاصه عن شرح برنامج ال adapt .


مع تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*post tensioning catalogs*

http://www.freyssinet.co.uk/pub_slabs.php


----------



## anass81 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*post tensioning catalogs 2*

http://www.freyssinet.co.uk/pub_civils.php


----------



## anass81 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*post tensioning catalogs 3*

http://www.freyssinet.co.uk/pub_repair_strength.php


----------



## anass81 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

http://www.cement.org/buildings/pdh_se_pt.pdf


----------



## anass81 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*tendon installation step by step*

السلام عليكم

هذا شرح بسيط لمشروع صغير

http://toolbelt.buildiq.com/tool-docs/SBS/PTSTendonInstallationSBS.pdf


----------



## anass81 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*Post tension forum*

السلام عليكم

وجدت انه من المفيد الاطلاع على هذا المنتدى وخاصة الجزء المتعلق بمسبق الاجهاد الذي يحتوي على الكثير من المعلومات والنقاشات المفيدة

http://www.eng-tips.com/threadminder.cfm?pid=588&page=1


----------



## anass81 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*تصميم بلاطة مسبقة الاجهاد باتجاهين*

http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/IIT...tructures/pdf/9_Special_Topics/Section9.3.pdf

http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/IIT...tructures/pdf/9_Special_Topics/Section9.4.pdf


----------



## anass81 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*تصميم بلاطة مسبقة الاجهاد باتجاه واحد*

http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/IIT...tructures/pdf/9_Special_Topics/Section9.2.pdf


----------



## anass81 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*Post-tensioning Systems and Devices*

http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/IIT..._Introduction/1.4_Post-tensioning_Systems.pdf


----------



## anass81 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*الموقع الاساسي*

http://nptel.iitm.ac.in/courses/IIT-MADRAS/PreStressed_Concrete_Structures/


----------



## هادي المهندس (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

مشكور اخي وبارك الله بك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .


مع تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (2 يناير 2009)

*للمتابعة*

السلام عليكم

شو وين الشباب؟؟؟:56:

لم عنده سؤال في هذا الموضوع وخاصة في برنامج Adapt , سوف احاول باذن الله الاجابة عليه 


والله هو العليم الحكيم

أنس


----------



## هادي المهندس (2 يناير 2009)

*مشكور اخي*



anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شو وين الشباب؟؟؟:56:
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز انس اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المتابعه , اذا امكن تبدا انت بفتح باب المناقشه وذلك من خلال شرحك للبرنامج ونكون ممتنين لك علما اني حصلت البرنامج فيرجن 3 لذا اذا امكن تبدا بخطوات اليرنامج كيفيه استخدامه للحصول على تصميم كامل للبوستينشن , وحقيقه نكون سعداء بما سوف تقوم به واكرر شكري وتقديري لك .


*وننتظر شرحك بفارغ الصبر *​

مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## anass81 (3 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

هذه بعض من الدراسات المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع من موقع شركة Adapt

http://www.adaptsoft.com/building-literature.php

وفيها كيفية حساب الضياعات و الاستطالة


والله هو العليم الحكيم


----------



## anass81 (3 يناير 2009)

*على راسي*



هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي العزيز انس اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المتابعه , اذا امكن تبدا انت بفتح باب المناقشه وذلك من خلال شرحك للبرنامج ونكون ممتنين لك علما اني حصلت البرنامج فيرجن 3 لذا اذا امكن تبدا بخطوات اليرنامج كيفيه استخدامه للحصول على تصميم كامل للبوستينشن , وحقيقه نكون سعداء بما سوف تقوم به واكرر شكري وتقديري لك .
> 
> ...



أخي هادي

اعتقد بانه يوجد من الاساتذة الكرام من هو اقدر مني على شرح البرنامج ولكنني اعدك بأنني سوف اقوم بما في وسعي لتوفير مثال عملي او شرح للبرنامج 

والله ولي التوفيق

أخوك : أنس


----------



## هادي المهندس (3 يناير 2009)

*شكرا*



anass81 قال:


> أخي هادي
> 
> اعتقد بانه يوجد من الاساتذة الكرام من هو اقدر مني على شرح البرنامج ولكنني اعدك بأنني سوف اقوم بما في وسعي لتوفير مثال عملي او شرح للبرنامج
> 
> ...



السلام عليك اخي انس وشكرا للمتابعه , لكن بالنسبه للبرنامج حاول كثيرا باسالتي في البرنامج لكن لم اجد اي شخص يعرف شرح البرنامج والله العالم قد يعرفونه ويتعذر الشرح لا اعرف لماذا وما هو المانع قد يكون المانع خيرا لكن اأمل منك الخير بالشرح التفصيلي اي من بدايه استخدام البرنامج لكوني محتاجه جدا حاليا لاني اشرف على هذا الموضوع مع عملي الرئيسي , واكرر شكري لك اخي للمتابعه ونامل منك كل الخير لان وكما قيل زكاه العلم انفاقه . 


مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (13 يناير 2009)

*مكتبتي لمسبق الاجهاد*

السلام عليكم

قمت بفضل الله عز و جل ,بتجميع الملفات القيمة التي وردت في المشاركات السابقة اضافة الى ملفات اخرى متعلقة بالموضوع , ووضعتها في الروابط التالية كي يسهل تحميلها 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/11500306/51439164/POST_TENSIONED_SLABS.html

http://www.4shared.com/dir/11563398/facc5d64/PRESTRESSED_CONCRETE.html

وسوف اقوم باذن الله بتحديث هذه المكتبة كلما سنحت لي الفرصة

لا تنسوا اهلنا في غزة من الدعاء

والله هو العليم الحكيم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 يناير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> قمت بفضل الله عز و جل ,بتجميع الملفات القيمة التي وردت في المشاركات السابقة اضافة الى ملفات اخرى متعلقة بالموضوع , ووضعتها في الروابط التالية كي يسهل تحميلها
> 
> ...


السلام عليك
اشكر للاخ انس على مساهمته واثرائة للموضوع مع تمنياتي له بدوام التقدم والنجاح.
وان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناته

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 يناير 2009)

*المشاركة للمهندس Anas 81*

السلام عليكم
المشاركة للمهندس انس ونظرا لاهمية الموضوع اضيفت المشاركة هنا
السلام عليكم

قمت بفضل الله عز و جل ,بتجميع ملفات و كتب وابحاث متعلقة في مسبق الاجهاد , ووضعتها في الروابط التالية كي يسهل تحميلها 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/11500306/...NED_SLABS.html

http://www.4shared.com/dir/11563398/..._CONCRETE.html

وسوف اقوم باذن الله بتحديث هذه المكتبة كلما سنحت لي الفرصة

لا تنسوا اهلنا في غزة من الدعاء

والله هو العليم الحكيم​


----------



## هادي المهندس (26 يناير 2009)

*ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال.......... ........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم

1- عند البدء بمرحله الشد النهائي , وانا عندي القوه التي يجب ان اشد بها هي 200 kn , هل يتم الشد بنفس القوه لطرفي الستراند ام يتم تقسيم القوه على الطرفين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


2- عند اتمام عمليه الشد للسقف وتم العمل بالسقف التالي , واراد المقاول رفع القالب لهذا السقف ووضعه في الاعلى للسقف القادم , هل يجب عمل ال grouting للسقف الي تحت ام ليس شرطا , اي السؤال انه يجب عمل الحقن قبل رفع القالب ام ليس له علاقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


_*اتمنى ان تكون اسالتي واضحه *_



مع تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا باشمهندس هادي 



هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 1- عند البدء بمرحله الشد النهائي , وانا عندي القوه التي يجب ان اشد بها هي 200 kn , هل يتم الشد بنفس القوه لطرفي الستراند ام يتم تقسيم القوه على الطرفين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
بالنسبه للسؤال ده المصمم هو اللي بيحدد وده بيكون ظاهر في الرسومات - انه يعمل نهايه حيه من كل طرف لكي يتم الشد منها في الطرفين ودي بتتوقف علي طول الكابلات لان الكابلات عندما يتم شدها فان تاثير هذا الشد يتلاشي عند طول معين - عند حوالي 30 متر تقريبا فما يزيد - وهنا لو تم عمل نهايه حيه من الطرفين بتشد الطرفين بنفس قوة الشد المذكورة عندك وهي 200 كن - مالم يذكر خلاف ذلك في الرسومات 

اما لو عندك نهايه واحده حيه يبقي مافيش شد الا منها هي فقط وهايكون ايضا بنفس قوة الشد الموجوده في الرسومات 





هادي المهندس;958676
[size=3 قال:


> 2- عند اتمام عمليه الشد للسقف وتم العمل بالسقف التالي , واراد المقاول رفع القالب لهذا السقف ووضعه في الاعلى للسقف القادم , هل يجب عمل ال grouting للسقف الي تحت ام ليس شرطا , اي السؤال انه يجب عمل الحقن قبل رفع القالب ام ليس له علاقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/size]


 
وبالنسبه للسؤال ده بخصوص فك الشده قبل الحقن - لا داعي لذلك لان الجراوت يجب ان يتم خلال اسبوعين - انما الفك ممكن بعد 3 ايام بمجرد اتما الشد النهائي - ولو كان ضروري كانت المواصفات ذكرت ذلك او الكودات - ولكني اري لا علاقه بينهما - بس لازم تعمل الجراوت في موعده 

والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اتفق تماما مع مع ذكرة الاخ بخصوص الرد على السؤال الاول والثاني واضيف توضيح بسيط ان الجراوت grout الغاية منه هو حماية الكوابل من التأثر بالعوامل الجوية او المياه او الرطوبه ..... وهناك اختلاف في الحقن فالبعض يشترط الحقن للدكت والبعض الاخر لا يفضل ذلك والحقن ليس له علاقة بالفك الشدة formwork.
ومرفق ملف كامل بخصوص الجراوت.
​*
Grouting Operations​*Grouting should proceed as soon as possible after installation and stressing of the tendons.
Depending upon environmental conditions, temporary protection may be necessary and
temporary protection of the ends of the strands will be necessary. For example, grout inlets and
outlets may be closed drains opened and ends of tendons fitted 
with temporary caps.​
http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/bridge/pt/pt.pdf
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## هادي المهندس (26 يناير 2009)

*اشكر ردك*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اهلا باشمهندس هادي
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم

اشكرك اخي م. محي على الرد , بالنسبه لجوابك للسؤال الاول مضبوط كلامك وواضح بالنسبه لي لكن هناك من اعترض عملي وقال يجب تقسيم القوه وتوزيعها على الطرفين وانا لا اوافق بل عارضت لان القوه يجب ان تمرر بكاملها على الستراند ومن الطرفين , هو الاعتراض ليس خطأ لكن هناك الافضل والاصلح وهو نفس القوه للطرفين , لكن اردت ان يكون كلامي مستند على كود او اي شئ يدعم كلامي اذا امكن .

بالنسبه للسؤال الثاني ايضا كما اعتقد وكما تفضلت ان الكراوت هو للحفاظ على الستراند فقط وليس له اي علاقه بتحمل اي قوى , وقد تم اعتراض عملي وتوقيفه لاني فتحت الشده ورفعتها الى السقف الثاني وقامت الدنيا ولم تقعد وشرحت لهم لكن اناقش حائط ؟؟؟؟ لذا اردت ان اتاكد وكذلك اريد اي شئ استند عليه كود او اي دليل لذلك .


اكرر شكري وتقديري لك


----------



## هادي المهندس (26 يناير 2009)

*اشكرك استاذنا*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اتفق تماما مع مع ذكرة الاخ بخصوص الرد على السؤال الاول والثاني واضيف توضيح بسيط ان الجراوت grout الغاية منه هو حماية الكوابل من التأثر بالعوامل الجوية او المياه او الرطوبه ..... وهناك اختلاف في الحقن فالبعض يشترط الحقن للدكت والبعض الاخر لا يفضل ذلك والحقن ليس له علاقة بالفك الشدة formwork.
> ومرفق ملف كامل بخصوص الجراوت.
> ​*
> ...





السلام عليكم

اشكرك اخي م.رزق على سرعه الجواب وارسال المرفقات , نعم كما تفضلت لكن اريد اي دليل على ذلك كود او اي شئ كما ذكرت واعتقد انك سوف تدعمني بذلك .


واكرر شكري وتقديري لك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ان شاء الله سابحث لك عن اي مستند يدعم هذا الكلام - وان كنت اعتقد ان الحل سيكون علي يد استاذنا الجديد صاحب سلسله مكتبتي في ...... (ههههههههه) اخونا الفاضل المهندس انس - او اي زميل آخر - واللي يسبق فينا في الحصول علي المطلوب يبقي جزاه الله خير - المهم ان المصلحه تنقضي وتحصل علي المطلوب 

ونسال الله ان ييسر لك امرك 

وشكرا 
_
م محيي الدين محمــــد_


----------



## هادي المهندس (11 فبراير 2009)

*سؤال ..................*

السلام عليكم

عند اتمام عمليه الشد النهائي والتحضير للتقرير الذي مفاده الحصول على النتائج التي تبين لنا صحه عمليه الشد , وبما ان التقرير يعتمد على ( theoretical Extension ) التي يتم تصديرها من برنامج تصميم ال post tension , لذا اود ان اعرف ممن لديه المعلوات عن كيفيه ايجاد 
(theoretical Extension ) من المعادلات التي دخلت في التصميم .

لانه تم تقديم مخطط البوست تينشن وفيه رقم ال( theoretical Extension ) .
بعد ذلك تم الشد النهائي وتم تقديم التقرير وفيه ال( theoretical Extension ) يختلف عن المخطط لماذا ؟؟؟؟ علما انه يجب ان يكون واحد .
وعند الاطلاع وجد ان التقرير يحتوي على معادله يتم من خلالها ايجاد ال theoretical Extension ) وهي تساوي ( طول ال Strand * Factor ) والفكتر هو نسبه الاستطاله 
طيب اذا هكذا اذا يجب ان يتساوى ال theoretical Extension ) في المخطط والتقرير ؟؟؟؟
لا اعرف ما هو الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اي رقم يتم اعتماده للتقرير لان كل رقم يتم الحصول من خلاله على ارقام مختلفه ......... وهذا ما اقلقني ..................


اتمنى انكم فهمتم ما اقصد واذا لا ارجوا التنبيه.





مع تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (11 فبراير 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عند اتمام عمليه الشد النهائي والتحضير للتقرير الذي مفاده الحصول على النتائج التي تبين لنا صحه عمليه الشد , وبما ان التقرير يعتمد على ( theoretical Extension ) التي يتم تصديرها من برنامج تصميم ال post tension , لذا اود ان اعرف ممن لديه المعلوات عن كيفيه ايجاد
> (theoretical Extension ) من المعادلات التي دخلت في التصميم .
> ...



السلام عليكم أخي هادي

اما عن سؤالك الاول عن المعادلات النظرية , فأعدك ان ابحث لك عنه
اما عن موضوع الاستطالة Elongation فان الكود البريطاني يسمح بخطأ مقداره 7 %(زيادة او نقصان) بين القيمة النظرية (على المخططات) والقيمة بالموقع وعادة ما تكون المخططات مرفقة بجداول تبين قيم الاستطالةElongation لكل Tendon 

اذا زاد الفرق عن هذه القيمة , يتم مراجعة الشركة الدارسة لل post tension وطلب تبرير لهذا الفرق , والا فهذا دليل وجود مشكلة اما في التصميم او التنفيذ

أرجو ان اكون قد أجبت على سؤالك

أنس


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 فبراير 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عند اتمام عمليه الشد النهائي والتحضير للتقرير الذي مفاده الحصول على النتائج التي تبين لنا صحه عمليه الشد , وبما ان التقرير يعتمد على ( theoretical extension ) التي يتم تصديرها من برنامج تصميم ال post tension , لذا اود ان اعرف ممن لديه المعلوات عن كيفيه ايجاد
> (theoretical extension ) من المعادلات التي دخلت في التصميم .
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ممكن تذكر ارقام يا باشمهندس هادي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ - يعني علي سبيل المثال الاستطاله النظريه كانت كم في المخططات واصبحت كم بعد الشد 

وهل تم استخدام انواع كابلات اثناء التنفيذ غير الموجوده بالمخططات من البدايه - او بمعني اصح هل تم التنفيذ علي المخططات بدون اي تعديل اي شئ ؟

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــد_


----------



## هادي المهندس (11 فبراير 2009)

*لا اقصد هذا ................*



anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي هادي
> 
> اما عن سؤالك الاول عن المعادلات النظرية , فأعدك ان ابحث لك عنه
> اما عن موضوع الاستطالة Elongation فان الكود البريطاني يسمح بخطأ مقداره 7 %(زيادة او نقصان) بين القيمة النظرية (على المخططات) والقيمة بالموقع وعادة ما تكون المخططات مرفقة بجداول تبين قيم الاستطالةElongation لكل Tendon
> ...





السلام عليكم

اشكرك اخي انس على التواصل لكن اعتقد لم تفهم سؤالي ,,,,,,,,,, وما ذكرته فعلا يطبق بكل الاحوال واعتقد حسب الكود الامريكي المسموح هو 10% بالزياده والنقصان .

واما ما اقصده كالاتي ........

قدم المصمم مخطط لل post tention مع ذكر تفاصيل منها قوه الشد وهي 187kn والاستطاله حسب معادلات معينه اي النظريه هي تقريبا لاحد ال tendon هو 19.9سم .

وتم عمل الشد النهائي وعندما قدمت الشركه المنفذه التقرير اي الحسابات كما في الجدول المرفق اوجدت هناك اختلاف بين الاستطاله النظريه المقدمه على المخطط عن التقرير ... 
وأوجدت ان الاستطاله النظريه المقدمه في التقرير هي عباره عن طول الواير مضروب برقم قيمته 0,0045 وهو نسبه الاستطاله .

وبصراحه لا اعرف اي الارقام اعتمد هل رقم الاستطاله النظريه في المخطط ام في التقرير لاني اذا استخدمت الرقم في المخطط تكون فروقات بعيده جدا جدا عن المسموح بها , واذا اعتمدت رقم الاستطاله النظريه في التقرير تكون النتائج صح ومظبوطه .

اتمنى فهمتني


المرفق الاول التقرير حسب الاستطاله في التقرير.
المرفق الثاني حسب الاستطاله في المخطط.مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (11 فبراير 2009)

*اسف هنا الملفات............*

السلام عليكم


اسف هذه الروابط 

الاول
5th Floor 2.xls - 0.10MB

الثاني

5th Floor 2.xls - 0.10MB


مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (11 فبراير 2009)

*اشكرك اخي..........*



mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ممكن تذكر ارقام يا باشمهندس هادي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ - يعني علي سبيل المثال الاستطاله النظريه كانت كم في المخططات واصبحت كم بعد الشد
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم


اشكرك اخي م. محي على التواصل الطيب , اتمنى ان تقرأ مشاركتي السابقه سوف توضح ما اقصد .

مع تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (11 فبراير 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكرك اخي انس على التواصل لكن اعتقد لم تفهم سؤالي ,,,,,,,,,, وما ذكرته فعلا يطبق بكل الاحوال واعتقد حسب الكود الامريكي المسموح هو 10% بالزياده والنقصان .
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

اخي هادي , المقارنة دائما تكون بين الاستطالة النظرية الموجودة على المخطط للشركة الدارسة مع الاستطالة العملية في تقرير الشركة المنفذة وليس مع الاستطالة النظرية المقترحة من الشركة المنفذة 

اتمنى ان اكون قد اجبت على سؤالك


----------



## هادي المهندس (12 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

اشكرك اخي انس ,, لني اعرف هذه المعلومه واعتقد لم تفهموني على كل حال حسب ما درسته جيدا اوجدت ان المصمم خطأ بذكر الاستطاله النظريه لانها غير منطقيه .على كل حال الامور سوف تبين يوم الاحد لاني طلبتهم للاجتماع والله كريم .

مع تحياتي


----------



## toto_eng1945 (15 فبراير 2009)

يا محى انته كلامك جميل وبسيط والكلام الى انته قلته صح وبين ووضح الفكره ببساطه شديده لان الكابل دايما يوضح فى الجزء من الكمره الذى عليه moment حتى يولد قوى ضغط تعادل قوى الشد ففى حالة قطاع فى نصف الكمره لا تو جد اى مشاكل لوجود قوى شد من الاحمال ويعادلها الكابل بعمل قوى ضغط تقلل منها اما عند نهاية الكمره لايوجد strees نتيجه لوجود الركائز فيهكون فى قوى شد كبيره جدا نتيجه للكايل حيث بيعمل ضغط تحت وشد فوق وللتغلب على هذه المشكله يتم لف الكابل عند نهايته لغاية  N.X فيتولد .قو ضغط على N.X فيكون القطاع معرض لقوى ضغط صافيه وجربها على الساب هتلاقى ان الكابل يقلل من تاثير الMOMENT اربع مرات تقريبا وربنا الموفق شكرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 فبراير 2009)

toto_eng1945 قال:


> يا محى انته كلامك جميل وبسيط والكلام الى انته قلته صح وبين ووضح الفكره ببساطه شديده لان الكابل دايما يوضح فى الجزء من الكمره الذى عليه moment حتى يولد قوى ضغط تعادل قوى الشد ففى حالة قطاع فى نصف الكمره لا تو جد اى مشاكل لوجود قوى شد من الاحمال ويعادلها الكابل بعمل قوى ضغط تقلل منها اما_ عند نهاية الكمره لايوجد strees نتيجه لوجود الركائز فيهكون فى قوى شد كبيره جدا نتيجه للكايل حيث بيعمل ضغط تحت وشد فوق وللتغلب على هذه المشكله يتم لف الكابل عند نهايته لغاية n.x فيتولد .قو ضغط على n.x فيكون القطاع معرض لقوى ضغط صافيه_ وجربها على الساب هتلاقى ان الكابل يقلل من تاثير الmoment اربع مرات تقريبا وربنا الموفق شكرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

كيف لا يوجد اجهاد عند الركائز في نهاية الكمره - اليست العزوم السالبه الموجوده عند الركائز في البحور المستمره تعتبر اجهادات ودائما ما تكون اكبر من العزوم الموجبه وبالتالي فلكي نقلل تاثيرها يجب عمل لا مركزيه في مكان تاثير القوة بنقل مركز تاثير تلك القوة الي المنطقة ذات اجهادات الشد وهي الالياف العلويه للبلاطه ( عند الركيزه) 

وعموما لو انت عاوز تاخد تاثير القوة عند الركيزة في مكان محور التعادل - مافيش مشكله في ذلك - ولكن سيكون القطاع به قوي شد اكبر منها في حالة عمل عدم مركزيه لمكان تاثير القوة بالنسبة للالياف العلويه وبالتالي سيزداد التسليح العلوي نظرا لوجود قوة شد اكبر - وكده يبقي هناك فاقد في الجدوي الاقتصاديه للعنصر كان من الممكن ان نتفاداه بنقل مركز تاثير القوة 


والله اعلي واعلم 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــد_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (15 فبراير 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكرك اخي انس ,, لني اعرف هذه المعلومه واعتقد لم تفهموني على كل حال حسب ما درسته جيدا اوجدت ان المصمم خطأ بذكر الاستطاله النظريه لانها غير منطقيه .على كل حال الامور سوف تبين يوم الاحد لاني طلبتهم للاجتماع والله كريم .
> 
> مع تحياتي



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عملت ايه في الاجتماع يا باشمهندس هادي - ياريت يكون الحق ظهر وعرفت المشكله في ايه - وياريت تطمننا علي النتيجه اللي وصلتلها - انا بصراحه مش فاهم ايه السبب في اختلاف الارقام - عمال افكر في الموضوع من ساعتها ومش قادر اوصل لحل ياريت تطمنني 

وشكرا 
_
م محيي الدين محمد _


----------



## toto_eng1945 (15 فبراير 2009)

يا محى انا كان قصدى لو عندك بلاطه sample beam اما عن contnious beam فبيكون فى negative moment وده بيتحل عن طريق رفغ الكبل مسافه معينه فوق ال N.X حتى يولد قوى ضغط تقلل من تاثير هذا ال MOMENT وشكرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 فبراير 2009)

toto_eng1945 قال:


> يا محى انا كان قصدى لو عندك بلاطه sample beam اما عن contnious beam فبيكون فى negative moment وده بيتحل عن طريق رفغ الكبل مسافه معينه فوق ال n.x حتى يولد قوى ضغط تقلل من تاثير هذا ال moment وشكرا


 
طيب ما اختلفناش - وانا ماقلتش حاجه غير كده

وشكرا

_م محيي الدين محمد_


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (16 فبراير 2009)

كل المعلمومات التى ذكرتموها فعلا قيمة جدا و اشكركم عليها و لكنى اريد طريقة تصميم post tensin بالخطوات التفصيلية المملة بالعربى و ياريت كمان البرنامج عذرا على طلبى ؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (18 فبراير 2009)

يا اخوانى يا ريت حد يرد علية فى موضوع تصميم post tension 
ويا ريت برنامج متخصص فى هذا التصميم او خطوات التصميم بالساب


----------



## toto_eng1945 (18 فبراير 2009)

يا باش مهندسه مينفعش يتشرح على الساب شفوى لازم يكون حد قاعد اقدامك ويشرحولك بصى انا ممكن اسعدك ابعتيلى *****ك على ****** وانا هكلمك واديكى مثال محلول ومعايا ارقامه وازاى تدخليه على الساب علشان انا لسه واخده فى دورة الساب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 فبراير 2009)

*تعلم تصميم وتنفيذ Post Tension*

السلام عليكم
استكمالا للمشاركات السابقة اقدم لكم مجموعه من الكتب والبرامج المعلقة بالتصميم Post Tention
مع تمنياتي للاستفادة منها
http://www.4shared.com/file/48124908/d9ab66c7/DesignGuidePost-tensionedconcretefloors-CPS1.html?s=1 

http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم





anass81 قال:


> أختي الكريمة, بالنسبة لموضوع ال Post tension فالبرنامج المستخدم في الدراسة هو
> Adapt-PT لتصميم الجوائز =Beams​
> و Adapt-Floor pro لتصميم البلاطات = Slabs
> وهذه البرامج يصعب الحصول عليها مجانا
> ...


 
السلام عليكم​ 
اشكر للمهندس أنس اهتمامة وجزالله عنا كل خير لما يقدمة لهذا المنتدى.​ 
والحمدلله لمن يحسن الظن باخية المسلم ويلتمس له عذرا.

وانت كما قلت لضيق الوقت مع انني جهزت ملف الدورة في تصميم البلاطات المجهدة Post Tension Slab والتي عقدت حديثا .
ولكن الرد على المشاركات اليومية في المنتدى وقلة الوقت تأخرت في وضع الملف مع الشرح وكما علمت من خلال المقابلة معك ان لك خبرة في مجال PT لذلك سأضع الملف كاملا وننتظر منك التعليق على الامثلة الموجودة ففيها اكثر من مثال وان شاء الله يستفيد منها اكبر عدد من المهندسين واذا توفر الوقت سأقوم بوضع المثال والتعليق عليه ( المثال موجود في الملف المرفق)
وهذا الملف يحوي على ما يلي 
INTRODUCTION_TO_POST-TENSIONING_DESIGN
ADAPT-BUILDER
DESIGN_OF_POST-TENSION_SLAB
DESIGN_STEPS_USINGS_ADAPT_BUILDER
POST-TENSIOING_DESIGN_FOR_TYPICAL_FLOOR
POST-TENSIONING_SYSTEM
POST-TESNINING_ADVANTAGE_AND_APPLICATION
PRE-STRESSED_CONCRETE_A_PRACTICAL_DESIGN_APPROACH
PRE-STRESSED_CONCRETE_A_PRACTICAL_DESIGN_APPROACH
http://www.4shared.com/file/88512514/6ee9909c/PT_Slab.html?dirPwdVerified=44745af
تم تنزيل نفس المشاركة والملف في موضوع المثبت " تصميم البلاطة المجهدة" لسهولة الرجوع اليه​


واليكم هذه الهدية ( لم اجربها بعد )



 
Developed from the ground up with ADAPT Building Information Modeling (BIM) Technology, the ADAPT-Builder Platform is a collection of fully integrated design and analysis tools for all of your concrete floor system, foundation, and beam structures, whether with or without post-tensioning. The solution's intuitive and easy-to-use 3D component modeling capabilities allow you to quickly model any structure. In addition, the Builder Platform is the industry's only solution that gives you the flexibility to analyze 3D structural models using either the Finite Element Method (FEM) or the Equivalent Frame Method (EFM). With specialized design tools for concrete beam frames, one-way or column-supported flat slabs, parking structures, mat foundations, ground-supported slabs, and built-in building codes (e.g., American, Canadian, British, European, and Australian), ADAPT's Builder Platform will immediately streamline and improve your concrete design practice​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/199870604/adapdublp.rar​ 
مع تحياتي للجميع​ 



م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## anass81 (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا يا أستاذ رزق على هذه الملفات القيمة جدا, وان شاء الله انا جاهز لاية مساعدة


----------



## Abo Fares (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

الشكر الجزيل للأستاذ رزق حجاوي وجميع الأساتذة المشاركين في الموضوع، بارك الله بكم جميعاً.. 

تم فك تثبيت الموضوع تحقيقاً للسياسة الجديدة المذكورة في الإعلان التالي:
*إعـــــــلان*: مهم لجميع الأعضاء، سياسة جديدة في القسم، تفضلوا بالدخول 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا استاذنا الكبير م رزق حجاوى , اتمنى ان تواصل فى هذا الموضوع بعد فك التثبيت , واتحافنا بماهو جديد فى هذا المجال سواء فى التنفيذ او التصميم او البرامج.


----------



## خالد أوزقان (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي
لواستطعتم رفع الملف علي موقع اخر غير الرابيد شير لانه لا يعمل عندي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## anass81 (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

وجدت بفضل الله عز و جل هذا الكتاب القيم 
Post-tensioned Concrete Floors Design Handbook 

http://www.4shared.com/file/95489601/b9eebc80/Post-tensioned_Concrete_Floors_Design_Handbook.html

وتم اضافته للمكتبة

http://www.4shared.com/dir/11500306/51439164/POST_TENSIONED_SLABS.html


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدا يا اخ انس علي مساهماتك القيمه في هذا المنتدي وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## anass81 (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

هذه مجموعة من الابحاث و الدراسات المفيدة المتعلقة بالموضوع

http://www.post-tensioning.org/technical.php


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا باشمهندس انس وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## KROMOSOM (18 أبريل 2009)

شكراً للجميع على فتح و نقاش الموضوع اعلاه

ولكن لدى استفسار ما هى مساوئ تأخير الشد؟ . يعنى ادا تم صب بلاطة ووصلت المقاومة ل 100% من المقاومة بعد 4 أيام فهل يجوز تأخير شد الكابلات لأكثر من 28 يوم؟؟ علماً بأن شقوق قد حدثت بالخرسانة فى اليوم الثانى و قد تم تأخير الشد حتى تتم المعالجة للشقوق بواسطة الحقن.

قرأت من قبل انه لا يجوز تأخير الشد لابعد من زمن الشك النهائى للخرسانة و لكن الاسباب لدلك لم تزكر فهل هو خوفاً من حدوث الصدأ او حدوث تشققات بالخرسانة.

و هل يجدى الشد بعد كل هدا التأخير ام ان البلاطة يجب ان تزال و يعاد صبها من جديد؟؟.

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 أبريل 2009)

*الجواب كالاتي ....................*



kromosom قال:


> شكراً للجميع على فتح و نقاش الموضوع اعلاه
> 
> ولكن لدى استفسار ما هى مساوئ تأخير الشد؟ . يعنى ادا تم صب بلاطة ووصلت المقاومة ل 100% من المقاومة بعد 4 أيام فهل يجوز تأخير شد الكابلات لأكثر من 28 يوم؟؟ علماً بأن شقوق قد حدثت بالخرسانة فى اليوم الثانى و قد تم تأخير الشد حتى تتم المعالجة للشقوق بواسطة الحقن.
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم

اولا اخي بالنسبه الى سؤالك هل يمكن تأخير الشد ؟؟ بالطبع لا يمكن تأخيره اكثر من الحد المعقول اي بعد اتمام فحص المكعبات للسقف الكونكريتي بعد 48 ساعه اي يجب ان تكون النتائج 25 % من قوه خرسانه السقف كي يبدا الشد الابتدائي وبعد ثلاثه اياماي يجب ان تكون النتائج 75% فما فوق كي يبدا الشد النهائي ..... وكما نعلم بعد اكتمال الشد تبدا مرحله حقن دكتات الستراند للحفاض عليه من الصدأ بعدها ممكن البدء بالسقف التالي والا لا يمكن القيام باعمال السقف التالي .

اما بالنسبه للتشققات ........ عاده تحدث التشققات بسبب عدم وجود شبكه عليا من الحديد لان الحديد العلوي هو الذي يمنع حدوث التشققات هذا سبب كبير نسبيا للتشققات لذا اغلب المصممين الان بداوا باضافه حديد علوي ......... علما ان معالجه التشققات لا تأخذ كل هذا الوقت حيث يمكن عمل الشد وبعد ذلك يتم المعالجه طبعا اذا كانت التشققات منطقيه وليست ذات اسباب كبيره .


ولي سؤال هل خلال هذه الفتره لم يتم عمل اي سقف فوق السقف المنفذ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لذا اذا لم يتم عمل اي سقف اخر وتم معالجه التشققات بصوره صحيحه يمكن عمل الشد ولكن ليس بالقيمه النهائيه لقوه الشد بعمل الشد بمرحلتين لضمان سلوك السقف .............

مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا اخي استاذ رزق...................*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استكمالا للمشاركات السابقة اقدم لكم مجموعه من الكتب والبرامج المعلقة بالتصميم post tention
> مع تمنياتي للاستفادة منها
> http://www.4shared.com/file/48124908/d9ab66c7/designguidepost-tensionedconcretefloors-cps1.html?s=1
> ...






السلام عليكم

كيفك م. رزق اتمنى ان تكون بخير ....... اسف قد يكون رؤيتي للموضوع متاخرا لاني ابتعدت عن المنتدى لفتره وكذلك لم اعلم بفك تثبيت الموضوع وبحثت عنه كثيرا لكن دون جدوى ....... المهم

حاول تحميل الملف لكن يظهر ان الملف غير موجود .. اعتقد قد تجاوزه المده المحدد لذا اذا امكن رفعه من جديد ولو نزعجك واكيد انت مشغول لكن وكما تعلم اني من المهتمين بهذا الموضوع .

مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (18 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كيفك م. رزق اتمنى ان تكون بخير ....... اسف قد يكون رؤيتي للموضوع متاخرا لاني ابتعدت عن المنتدى لفتره وكذلك لم اعلم بفك تثبيت الموضوع وبحثت عنه كثيرا لكن دون جدوى ....... المهم
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي هادي , الرابط عبارة عن مجموعة من الملفات في مسبق الاجهاد , وهذا هو مرة ثانية

http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0

على فكرة , معظم هذه الملفات من مكتبتي 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/1957422/13636c44/sharing.html?rnd=73

ولي سؤال عندك , هل تم التأكد من موضوع التشققات , وان السبب هو عدم وجود شبكة الحديد العلوية, علما ان هذا الموضوع يفترض ان يكون قد تم اخذه بعين الاعتبار عندما طالب الكود بوجود حد ادنى من pre-compression 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassananas (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تفصيل اكثر عن برامج وشروحات للتصميم(Ram Concept) اذا امكن وارجوا المساعده لما فيها فائده للجميع


----------



## KROMOSOM (18 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اولا اخي بالنسبه الى سؤالك هل يمكن تأخير الشد ؟؟ بالطبع لا يمكن تأخيره اكثر من الحد المعقول اي بعد اتمام فحص المكعبات للسقف الكونكريتي بعد 48 ساعه اي يجب ان تكون النتائج 25 % من قوه خرسانه السقف كي يبدا الشد الابتدائي وبعد ثلاثه اياماي يجب ان تكون النتائج 75% فما فوق كي يبدا الشد النهائي ..... وكما نعلم بعد اكتمال الشد تبدا مرحله حقن دكتات الستراند للحفاض عليه من الصدأ بعدها ممكن البدء بالسقف التالي والا لا يمكن القيام باعمال السقف التالي .
> 
> ...


 

الاخ العزيز هادى شكراً على التعقيب و الرد القيم على استفسارى و ارجو ان نسمع مشاركتك باستمرار.

نعم فى العادة يتم الشد ل 25% اولاً ثم لاحقاً 75% من القدوة التصميمية للكابلات و فى بعض المشاريع يتم الشدعلى مرة واحدة 75% و هدا بعض وصو الخرسانة لنسبة 80% من مقاومتها التصميمية.

نحن نتبع الطريقة الثانية حيث يتم الشد كلياً على مرحلة واحدة 75%.
فى الطابق رقم 41 حدثت تشققات فى اليوم التالى للصب و كان عرض التشققات يصل لاكثر من 7 مم فى بعض المناطق مع العلم ان هده الحالة لم تحدث لنا فى السقوفات السابقة مع العلم ان البلاطات متشابهة كلياً سماكات مساحات و مساحات و توزيع حديد.

لم يصب سقف فوق من هدا السقف لانه توجب تقديم دراسة بواسطة طرف ثالث متخصص فى الفحوصات لان هدا النوع من التشققات لا يقبل معالجته الا بملء التشققات باستخدام الحقن و مادة مخصصة من منتجات (هيلتى - سيكا - فوسروك او غيرهم) لهدا لم يتم الشد او اضافة القراوت حتى اليوم.

بالنسبة للشد وحقن القراوت فى الدكتات فحسب ما قرأت من قبل يجب ان يتم قبل وصول الخرسانة للشك النهائى و لكن للاسف لا ازكر ماهى الاسباب لكن حسب اعتقادى فان السبب هو تعرض الخرسانة للانكماش و الشد مع مرور الزمن دون مشاركة الحديد للتقليل من دلك كما ان الرطوبة تعرض الكابلات للصدأ و التاكل و ظهور برادة الحديد التى بدورها ستقلل من تماسك الحديد مع الخرسانة و كدلك تقليل ديمومة الخرسانة واضعاف الحديد و تاكله مع مرور الزمن. والله اعلم.

ما اعتقده ان ملء الدكتات نفسه يحتاج لملئه بمادة خاصة لان القراوت فى حالتنا الراهنة لن يتعاملمع الصدأ و خصوصا و اننا فى منطقة دات رطوبة عالية جداً فنحن نشييد فى البحرين متاخمين للخليج العربى و لك ان تتصور الرطوبة.

من ناحية اخرى اعتقد ان السقف يجب ان يعاد صبه او على الاقل يجب استبدال الكابلات الحالية للبلاطة المزكورة. فهل هدا صحيح ام اننى متخوف اكثر من اللازم.


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا اخي العزيز...........*



anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي هادي , الرابط عبارة عن مجموعة من الملفات في مسبق الاجهاد , وهذا هو مرة ثانية
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز م. أنس عساك بخير ووفقك الله في رساله الماستر ....... اشكرك اخي على الملفات .

اما بالنسبه لسؤالك نحن هنا في الامارات تقريبا تم التعميم من قبل بلديه الشارقه بان يكون تصميم البوستينشن بطبقه عليا من الحديد للسبب الذي ذكرته اي منعا لحدوث التشققات لان الحديد العلوي هو الذي يقاوم التشقق shrinkage .
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (18 أبريل 2009)

*اخي العزيز.......*



kromosom قال:


> الاخ العزيز هادى شكراً على التعقيب و الرد القيم على استفسارى و ارجو ان نسمع مشاركتك باستمرار.
> 
> نعم فى العادة يتم الشد ل 25% اولاً ثم لاحقاً 75% من القدوة التصميمية للكابلات و فى بعض المشاريع يتم الشدعلى مرة واحدة 75% و هدا بعض وصو الخرسانة لنسبة 80% من مقاومتها التصميمية.
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز اولا وكما قلت لك الخطأ من البدايه لتاخر اتخاذ الحل السريع ......... المهم

من الصعب جدا او المستحيل تبديل الكبلات لاسباب كثيره اهمها وجود ضغط الكونكريت وكذلك وجود الكراسي التي تعيق بصوره كبيره دخول الكيبل , وكذلك من الصعوبه اخي ان نقرر ازاله السقف لانني ليس في الواقع لكنك مهندس ولك حس هندسي في ايجاد المبررات الهندسيه لحل المشكله وحاول ان تتاكد قبل اتخاذ القرار واذا امكن ارفع صور عن السقف واعلمنا بكل جديد .......

مع تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (18 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي العزيز اولا وكما قلت لك الخطأ من البدايه لتاخر اتخاذ الحل السريع ......... المهم
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

انا اتفق تماما مع المهندس هادي , واعتقد ان مسألة وجود تشقق بمقدار 7 ملم ليست بالخطورة التي تستدعي اعادة صب السقف او تبديل الكابلات
وسؤالي هو ما الفرق بين هذا الطابق والطوابق السابقة؟ هل الكابلات متماثلة تماما والابعاد الهندسية متماثلة؟
اذا كان الجواب نعم , فالمشكلة برأيي هي مشكلة تنفيذية , ويجب استشارة اختصاصي بالمسبق الاجهاد للوقوف على الية اصلاح المشكلة, مع العلم انه يمكنك الاستفسار وطرح المشكلة على الشركة التي قامت بالدراسة 

وتقبل تحياتي

أنس


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي العزيز اولا وكما قلت لك الخطأ من البدايه لتاخر اتخاذ الحل السريع ......... المهم
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اتفق بكل ما ذكره المهندس هادي ، ولكن العمل الهندسي لا يقوم على الخوف بدون ان يكون هناك اسباب تبرر هذا الخوف.
1- عليك التأكد من قوة الخرسانه للبلاطة نفسها ويمكن ذلك من خلال اخذ عينات Cores ( في المناطق التي لا يوجد بها كابلات) للتأكد من قوة الخرسانه الحقيقية في الموقع.
2- قد يكون سبب التشققات عدم كفاية سمك الغطاء الخرساني فوق دكت الكوابل .
3- ان يكون تم الشد الى قوة اكثر من التصميمي.
4- ان يكون قد حصل عملية حجز للكيبل اثناء الشد ( بسبب عدم انتظام الميل وسببه يكون الكراسي) وتم الشد الى قوة اكبر من تحمل الخرسانه للحصول على الشد المطلوب.
5- بعد البحث عن اسباب التشققات يتم البحث عن الحلول
- معالجة التشققات.
- التأكد من قدرة تحمل البلاطة ويكون ذلك من خلال اجراء فحص التحميلLoading Test ( وقد تم شرح طريقة فحص التحميل في موضوع " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية".
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-41.html​


----------



## KROMOSOM (19 أبريل 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> اتفق بكل ما ذكره المهندس هادي ، ولكن العمل الهندسي لا يقوم على الخوف بدون ان يكون هناك اسباب تبرر هذا الخوف.
> 1- عليك التأكد من قوة الخرسانه للبلاطة نفسها ويمكن ذلك من خلال اخذ عينات cores ( في المناطق التي لا يوجد بها كابلات) للتأكد من قوة الخرسانه الحقيقية في الموقع.
> ...


 
العزيز حجاوى شكراً على المشاركة.
نعم ادا كانت عملية الشد للكابلات قد تمت فلا خلاف ان السبب هو واحد من الاسباب التى دكرت اعلاه و لما كانت هناك مشكلة فى المعالجة.
لكن الموضوع بصورة اوضح هو ان الكيبلات لم يتم شدها ابدا لا جزئياً و لا كلياً . كما ان الاختلاف فى وجهة النظر ليس فى معالجة التشققات لانه يمكن ملئها بالحقن كما قلنا فالان يوجد فى مجال الانشاءات الكثير من المواد الفاعلة والتى لها مواصفات تقنية عالية و انما الموضوع هو فى تأخير الشد كل هده المدة التى تعدت اكثر من 28 يوم و تعدت زمن الشك النهائى للخرسانة و مساؤئ دلك على الخرسانة و على الكابلات فهل يمكن ان تفيدنا فى دلك و نكون لك مقدرين؟.
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 أبريل 2009)

kromosom قال:


> العزيز حجاوى شكراً على المشاركة.
> نعم ادا كانت عملية الشد للكابلات قد تمت فلا خلاف ان السبب هو واحد من الاسباب التى دكرت اعلاه و لما كانت هناك مشكلة فى المعالجة.
> لكن الموضوع بصورة اوضح هو ان الكيبلات لم يتم شدها ابدا لا جزئياً و لا كلياً . كما ان الاختلاف فى وجهة النظر ليس فى معالجة التشققات لانه يمكن ملئها بالحقن كما قلنا فالان يوجد فى مجال الانشاءات الكثير من المواد الفاعلة والتى لها مواصفات تقنية عالية و انما الموضوع هو فى تأخير الشد كل هده المدة التى تعدت اكثر من 28 يوم و تعدت زمن الشك النهائى للخرسانة و مساؤئ دلك على الخرسانة و على الكابلات فهل يمكن ان تفيدنا فى دلك و نكون لك مقدرين؟.
> وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم - تاخير الشد في حد ذاته لا يمثل اي مشكله - لان المفروض شد الكابلات بالقوة المصمم عليها يجب ان يتم تحت شرطين اساسيين هما :-

_ -الاول وهو خاص بالكابل نفسه_ ان يكون الكابل نفسه يتحمل قوة الشد ولا ينهار اثناء الشد - لذلك يجب الا تتجاوز قوة الشد 80% من القوة القصوي للكابل نفسه والتي ينهار عندها - وهذا ما يتم مراجعته وذكره في تقرير الشد بحيث ان الانفعال الحادث في الكابل في الموقع لا يتجاوز 10% من الانفعال التصميمي والمعتمد علي مادة تصنيع الكابل 

_- والثاني هو خاص بقوة تحمل الخرسانه_ لان عمليه الشد للكابلات ستتحول الي عمليه ضغط علي الخرسانه ولابد وان تكون الخرسانه قادره علي تحمل هذا الضغط الناتج عن عمليه الشد - لذلك فان عملية الشد يجب ان تتم بعد وصول الخرسانه لاجهاد يساعدها علي تحمل هذا الضغط ومقاومته وده اللي بيمثل 70% من اجهاد الخرسانه بعد 28 يوم كما تنص المواصفات - وهذه القيمه هي قيمه دنيا لاجهاد الخرسانه - يعني يجب الا تقل عنها لاتمام عملية الشد - لكن لو زادت مافيش مشكله لان الخرسانه اصبحت اقوي وهذا يعتبر عامل امان اكثر لعمليه الشد - واحنا غالبا لما بيجيلنا نتائج تكسير المكعبات وبتكون مطلوب توصب 28 نيوتن /مم2 لكي يتم الشد علي اعتبار ان اجهاد الخرسانه بعد 28 يوم هو 40 نيتون /مم2 - فاننا نلاحظ في بعض الاحيان ان اجهاد الكسر لمكعبات بعد 72 ساعه وصل الي 35 نيوتن / مم2 وبيتم الشد ولا تظهر اي مشكله لان معامل الامان اصبح اكتر ولكن لو ان الخرسانه اقل من 28 فهذا هو الذي يؤدي الي تاجيل الشد الي ان تصل الي الاجهاد اللازم للشد او اكتر منه 

وموضوع تاثير الرطوبه علي الكابلات اعتقد ان شهر او شهرين ليست المده التي تؤدي الي صدأ الكابلات وتاثرها بالرطوبه لان لو حسبتها فعليا هاتلاقي ان البلاطه ممكن تستغرق شهرتقريبا حتي يتم تغطية الكابلات بعد الشد واغلاق النهايات الخارجيه للكابلات - يعني البلاطه بتاخد لها حوالي 10 ايام حتي يتم الصب مثلا وكمان اسبوع او 10 ايام فترة شد واعداد التقرير والحقن - بالاضافه ان الحديد بيكون موجود في الموقع قبل كده باسبوع او عشرة ايام - يعني متوسط شهر والكابلات معرضه للعوامل الجويه - فلا اعتقد ان هذا يمكن ان يؤدي الي تلف الحديد والا فكيف للمبني سيستمر 50 او 60 سنه 

المشكله في الشروخ اللي موجوده هو انك تعالجها صح وتتاكد من قوة تحمل الخرسانه قبل عملية الشد بطرق مختبريه - حتي لا يحدث مشكله ما اثناء عملية الشد - نتيجة ضعف الخرسانه - وهي دي من وجهة نظري المشكله الحقيقيه ان تكون الخرسانه ضعيفه وتنهار اثناء عملية الشد لا قدر الله 

وانا انصحك ترجع للمصمم لو ثبت ان لقوة الخرسانه بالموقع اقل من القيمة التصميميه لكي يعيد حساباته وتقليل معامل لامان بالتالي تقليل قوة الشد حتي تتناسب مع قوة الخرسانه بالموقع بحيث يكون هذا التقليل لا يؤثر علي مقاومة الاحمال في المرحله النهائيه التشغيليه للبلاطه - لان عندالمصمم الافتراضات التي تم اخذها في الاعتبار والحسابات التي تؤدي الي مدي قبول الخرسانه بوضعها الحالي في الموقع ام لا 

وفي النهايه لازم يكون قلبك جامد ولا تتوتر حتي تستطيع ان تفكر في المشكله وكيفية الحل بهدؤ - وكن متاكد ان الله سبحانه وتعالي جعل لكل مشكله حل - والفرق بين الحلول وبعضها هو عامل التكلفه - وتكسير البلاطه واعادة صبها لا يعتبر حل لانه اسهل الحلول واكثرها تكلفه -وقد لا يستدعي الامر كل ذلك 

 والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## KROMOSOM (19 أبريل 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي الكريم - تاخير الشد في حد ذاته لا يمثل اي مشكله - لان المفروض شد الكابلات بالقوة المصمم عليها يجب ان يتم تحت شرطين اساسيين هما :-
> 
> ...


 

الاخ محى الدين شكراً على التوضيح و الشكر ايضاً موصول لكل الاخوة و من ساهموا فى الرد و اثراء الموضوع . الان صرت مطمئناً ان الحل يجب ان يكون للخرسانة فقط و ان تاخر الشد لن يؤثر على قدرة البلاطة.
جزاكم الله خيراً ووفقكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 أبريل 2009)

KROMOSOM قال:


> الاخ محى الدين شكراً على التوضيح و الشكر ايضاً موصول لكل الاخوة و من ساهموا فى الرد و اثراء الموضوع . الان صرت مطمئناً ان الحل يجب ان يكون للخرسانة فقط و ان تاخر الشد لن يؤثر على قدرة البلاطة.
> جزاكم الله خيراً ووفقكم


 
عفوا اخي الكريم الشكر لله وحده - وجزاك الله خيرا 

ولي ملاحظه هامه وهي الا يتم فك الشده قبل اجراء عملية الشد النهائي طبعا,,,,,,,, والتاكد من مطابقته للحلول التي تم التوصل اليها 

لان بدون انجاز عملية الشد اصبحت البلاطه خرسانه مسلحه وليست بلاطه لاحقة الشد - وفي الحاله دي ها يكون التسليح السفلي للبلاطه غير كافي لمقاومة الشد الموجود في منتصف البحر والذي يتم ملاشاته او تقليله بعمليه الشد - ويفضل تامين الشده جيدا كل فتره لضمان تثبيتها وعدم حدوث اي هبوط للبلاطه deflection 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــــــد_


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 أبريل 2009)

KROMOSOM قال:


> العزيز حجاوى شكراً على المشاركة.





KROMOSOM قال:


> نعم ادا كانت عملية الشد للكابلات قد تمت فلا خلاف ان السبب هو واحد من الاسباب التى دكرت اعلاه و لما كانت هناك مشكلة فى المعالجة.
> لكن الموضوع بصورة اوضح هو ان الكيبلات لم يتم شدها ابدا لا جزئياً و لا كلياً . كما ان الاختلاف فى وجهة النظر ليس فى معالجة التشققات لانه يمكن ملئها بالحقن كما قلنا فالان يوجد فى مجال الانشاءات الكثير من المواد الفاعلة والتى لها مواصفات تقنية عالية و انما الموضوع هو فى تأخير الشد كل هده المدة التى تعدت اكثر من 28 يوم و تعدت زمن الشك النهائى للخرسانة و مساؤئ دلك على الخرسانة و على الكابلات فهل يمكن ان تفيدنا فى دلك و نكون لك مقدرين؟.
> وجزاك الله عنا كل خير​



السلام عليكم
اشكرك على التوضيح في السؤال ولكن للاسف للان تفصيل كامل للمشكلة لم يتضح بالنسبة لي لذلك اتمنى عليك الرد على الاسئلة التالية
1- اثناء عملية الصب ماذا كانت نتائج درجة الحرارة وفحص Slump
2- هل تم تغيير مصدر مورد الخرسانة ام لا ؟ 
3- ماذا كانت نتائج الكسر للمكعبات التي توضع في الموقع وعلى عمر 7 ايام وعلى عمر 28 يوم.
4- مكان التشققات التي ظهرت في البلاطة ( اذا امكن رسم كروكي لمكان التشققات على مخطط البلاطة ) حيث يحدد عمق وعرض وطول التشققات وشكلها لان ذلك يعطي تصور للمشكلة.
5- ما هي القوة التصميمية للخرسانة لمقارنتها بنتائج الخرسانه المكعبية.
6- اذا كان هناك شك بالخرسانه فيجب اخذ عينات اسطوانية core test ومقارنة نتائجها بالمكعبات والقوة التصميمية.
7- اذا امكن الحصول على نتائج كسر الخرسانه من المورد للمشاريع الاخرى والتي تم فيها صب الخرسانه للتأكد هل كانت مشكلة عامة ام خاصه عندك في الموقع فقط.
8- معدل السماكة الحقيقي للبلاطة ( كمية الصب على المساحة الفعلية للبلاطة) وهل مشكلة التشققات ظهرت في مواقع اخرى قام المورد بصبها في ذلك اليوم او قبله او بعد بيوم او يومين.
9- هل التشققات بشكل موازي وفوق دكت الكوابل ام انه بشكل حديد التسليح العلوي اي ينطبق مع الشبكة العلوية لحديد التسليح.
ومن خلال كلامك استنتجت ان هناك مشكلة في قوة كسر المكعبات وهذا السبب تم تأجيل شد الكيبلات ام أن السبب في التأجيل للشد هو بسبب التشققات في البلاطة ؟؟.
فاذا كان السبب من التشققات​


----------



## HANY ALY (4 مايو 2009)

Alsalamo alikom
eng. Mohie
jazakom allaho kheiran , it is one of the best information i got about posttension


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (7 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع 
جزاكم الله خيرا
مرفق صور لمشروع حديث يجري تنفيذة الأن وبلاطات الاسقف مدعمة بال post tension


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (7 مايو 2009)

إليكم مزيد من الصور 
ولكن الداكت الموضوع به الكابلات ليس متصل بل يوضع كل كابل علي حده في ماسورة بلاستيك (ماسورة كهرباء )وإن كنت اري عدم صحة ذلك .
وذلك لان الوضع هكذا لا يتيح إمكانية وضع كمية كافيه من الجراوت داخل المواسير التي تحوي الكابلات 
هذا رأيي الشخصي الذي يحتمل الخطأ


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 مايو 2009)

احمد بن الخطاب قال:


> إليكم مزيد من الصور
> ولكن الداكت الموضوع به الكابلات ليس متصل بل يوضع كل كابل علي حده في ماسورة بلاستيك (ماسورة كهرباء )وإن كنت اري عدم صحة ذلك .
> وذلك لان الوضع هكذا لا يتيح إمكانية وضع كمية كافيه من الجراوت داخل المواسير التي تحوي الكابلات
> هذا رأيي الشخصي الذي يحتمل الخطأ


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك مشاركتك ، ولكن لي تعليق على اعمال الصب للخرسانه والتي تظهر في الصور فتحتاج الي المزيد من الاهتمام وخصوصا في طريقة الصب واماكن توقفق الصب تحتاج الي معالجة.
واذا كانت لديك علاقة بالشروع ان يتم المشاركة بالمزيد من المعلومات عن المشروع من حيث المساحة وسماكة البلاطة والمجازات لها = spans وكذلك القوة التي يتم شد الكبيلات لها في المرحلة الابتدائية initial والمرحلة النهائية final ومقدار الاستطالة elongation وبعد كم يوم تم فك الشدة =الطوبار formwork قوة الخرسانة.
مع تمنياتنا لك بالتقدم والمزيد من المشاركات


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (7 مايو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لك مشاركتك ، ولكن لي تعليق على اعمال الصب للخرسانه والتي تظهر في الصور فتحتاج الي المزيد من الاهتمام وخصوصا في طريقة الصب واماكن توقفق الصب تحتاج الي معالجة.
> واذا كانت لديك علاقة بالشروع ان يتم المشاركة بالمزيد من المعلومات عن المشروع من حيث المساحة وسماكة البلاطة والمجازات لها = spans وكذلك القوة التي يتم شد الكبيلات لها في المرحلة الابتدائية initial والمرحلة النهائية final ومقدار الاستطالة elongation وبعد كم يوم تم فك الشدة =الطوبار formwork قوة الخرسانة.
> مع تمنياتنا لك بالتقدم والمزيد من المشاركات


 


سعدت بمروركم مهندس رزق حجاوي
بالنسبة للمشروع فأنا ليس لدي علاقة بالمشروع ولكن جلبت الصور من خلال زيارتي للمشروع وحديثي مع بعض المهندسين الزملاء العاملين بالمشروع أبديت لهم ما تفضلتم به من توجية من أنه يجب العناية أكثر بالصب وأماكن توقف الصب وأماكن صب الجروات وأماكن شد الكابلات ويجب متابعة الشركة التي تقوم بتنفيذ ال post tensions بعناية 
والذي علمته أن البحر تقريبا 16 متر 
وسأعمل إن شاء الله علي توجيهم إلي العناية بباقي الملاحظات التي تفضلتم بضرورة العناية بها


----------



## anass81 (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

بعض الكتالوجات والمعلومات المفيدة عن ال post -tension 

http://www.williamsform.com/Contact_Us/PDF.html

وللتذكير هذا رابط لمكتبة مفيدة في هذا المجال

http://www.4shared.com/dir/11500306/51439164/POST_TENSIONED_SLABS.html


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (22 يونيو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> عفوا اخي الكريم الشكر لله وحده - وجزاك الله خيرا
> 
> ولي ملاحظه هامه وهي الا يتم فك الشده قبل اجراء عملية الشد النهائي طبعا,,,,,,,, والتاكد من مطابقته للحلول التي تم التوصل اليها
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
تعليق بسيط بالنسبة لفك الشدة قبل الشد النهائي 
ان كانت نسبة الشد الاولي تغطي الاحمال الميتة ووزن العنصر فلا داعي لانتظار الشد النهائي ونستطيع فك الشدة


----------



## هادي المهندس (22 يونيو 2009)

*انتباه رجاءا.............*



المهندس ابوعادل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تعليق بسيط بالنسبة لفك الشدة قبل الشد النهائي
> ان كانت نسبة الشد الاولي تغطي الاحمال الميتة ووزن العنصر فلا داعي لانتظار الشد النهائي ونستطيع فك الشدة




السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز ان مبدا عمل البوست تينشن هو اعتماد تحمل السقف بنسبه كبيره على قوه تحمل الواير الناتج من الشد , وقوه الشد = الشد الابتدائي + الشد النهائي , لذا تكون ملاحظتك بالتاكيد خطأ لان الواير لم يحصل على قوه الشد الكامل لتحمل القوى المصمم عليها لان السقف ليس فقط قوى ميته لا بل هناك قوى حيه متمثله بالعماله والمعدات وغيرها طبعا اذا كنت تقصد الوقت الاني . فارجوا الانتباه .


مع تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 يونيو 2009)

المهندس ابوعادل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تعليق بسيط بالنسبة لفك الشدة قبل الشد النهائي
> ان كانت نسبة الشد الاولي تغطي الاحمال الميتة ووزن العنصر فلا داعي لانتظار الشد النهائي ونستطيع فك الشدة


 
 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نسبة الشد الابتدائي ليس لها علاقه بالاحمال ولكنها مرتبطه - بالتنفيذ اكثر لتقليل الشروخ وتحسين خواص القطاع - بمعني ان الشد الابتدائي يتم بقوة تمثل نسبة من القوة الاصليه التي سيتم الشد بها علي ان تكون قوة الخرسانه تجاوزت 1/4 من القيمه المميزه المطلوبه لها - فلا يعقل ان الخرسانه بعد 24 ساعه يمكن ان تتحمل الاجهاد الناتج عن الاحمال الميته مثلاً - 

والفرق بين الشد الابتدائي والنهائي يومين اتنين فقط - كما ان بعض المصممين لا يحتاج الي عمل شد ابتدائي لانه غير اساسي - يعني ممكن تلاقي تصميم لا يشترط شد ابتدائي ولكنه يعتمد علي الشد النهائي فقط اي بعد 72 ساعه من صب الخرسانه ووصولها الي القوة المطلوبه 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م / محيي الدين محمــــــــــد_


----------



## kh_sa8 (20 يوليو 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]شكرا لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع الشيق الجميل وقمه الجمال فكره العقبري الذي فكر كيف يلاشي عزم الانحناء بعزم خارجي وبعكس اتجاهه وبذلك حول القطاع الي قطاع ضغط قادره الخر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سانه علي تحمله وبمعامل امان لقدرتها الهائله علي تحمل الضغط وقد تصل الي 60 نيوتن/مم2[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ونجح في ذلك محققا انتصارا عظيما في مجال الهندسه المدنيه ونقله كبيره جدا بفكره الراقي والممتع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم اجد ما اكتبه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فاحببت ان انقل لكم قصه هذا العبقري بلغه الانجيليزيه التي اوصلت لنا هذا العلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اتركم مع القصه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]The Master of Prestressed Concrete[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]The man known as "Mr. Prestressed Concrete" was born in Fuzhou, China in 1912. As a boy, his first career choice was to become a politician, but his father encouraged him to pursue a career in engineering.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Educated at home in his youth, the boy did not begin formal schooling until he was 11 years old. Nonetheless, he passed the college entrance exams at the age of 14 with the top math score at Jiaotong University's Engineering School and went on to earn a B.S in Civil Engineering. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]This son of a Chinese Supreme Court Justice then moved to the U.S. and earned a Master's Degree in Civil Engineering at UC Berkeley. His master's thesis on direct moment distribution was the first student thesis ever published by ASCE.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]In 1933, the newly graduated engineer moved back to China, where he worked for the Yunnan-Chongqing Railroad. At the age of 25 he became the railroad's chief engineer and he oversaw the survey, design and construction of more than 1,000 bridges in China's mountainous regions. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]After World War II, he accepted a teaching position at UC Berkley and immigrated to the U.S. with his wife. It was there that he began his pioneering research on prestressed concrete that changed the history of building - making possible today's high rises and long-span structures. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]His list of projects include ground-breaking structures throughout the world. He designed the Moscone Convention Center in San Francisco - a massive earth-covered structure having the largest underground room in the world when built in 1982. He also designed the first prestressed-steel arch bridge in the world at the Twin Cities in Minnesota. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]His own home in El Cerrito, CA was the first residential structure in the world constructed  using prestressed concrete.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]He received numerous awards during his lifetime, including the National Medal of Science in 1986 - the highest scientific honor in the U.S.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Who was this pioneering engineer?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tung-Yen "T.Y." Lin[/FONT][FONT=&quot] was recognized as one of the greatest pioneering leaders in the fields of long-span construction and prestressed concrete. In 1954, at the age of 42, he established a consulting firm in San Francisco that still exists to this day. In 1994, the San Francisco Chronicle reported, "Lin is perhaps the greatest structural engineer in the world, and surely the most fearless."[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]In addition to his pioneering designs, Lin published the first textbook on prestressed concrete construction. And he organized the first World Conference on Prestressed Concrete in 1957, which was attended by more than 1,200 engineers, architects and contractors from around the world.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Lin held numerous positions at UC Berkley through the years, including chair of the Division of Structural Engineering and Structural Mechanics. He retired from UC Berkley in 1976 to lead his consulting firm, T.Y. International full time. He left the firm in 1992 and formed Lin Tung-Yen China, Inc., which focused on engineering projects in China.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]When Lin received the National Medal of Science in 1986, he handed President Reagan a 16-page plan for a 50-mile bridge linking Alaska and Siberia. While his bridge, named the Intercontinental Peace Bridge, has never been built, the plan demonstrated the technical feasibility of this difficult project. Lin described how to overcome the Arctic elements by prefabricating sections of the bridge in port and floating the sections into place.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]In addition to the National Medal of Science, Lin was a member of the National Academy of Scientists and received the ACEC Medal of Honor, Freyssinet Medal, the 1994 UC Berkeley Alumnus of the Year, and the Albert Caquot of France Award. He was the first recipient of the ASCE's Outstanding Lifetime Achievement in Design Award. Lin contributed more than 100 technical and research papers and co-authored three textbooks in structural engineering. Many of his works are considered "bibles of the industry".[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]T.Y. Lin passed away on November 15, 2003. He was survived by his wife of 62 years and two children. Ben C. Gerwick, Jr., a UC Berkeley professor emeritus of civil engineering said of Lin, "He was far ahead of his time. He always wanted what he was doing in the technical and structural field to carry over to society in a broader way. His enthusiasm inspired creativity in engineers throughout the world."[/FONT]

​


----------



## fsjstar (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ صاحب الموضوع 
الزملاء المهندسين
شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع
بعد اشهر من متابعتي للموضوع ودراستي له عملت معمل لانتاج مواد الpost tension 
والحمدلله رب العالمين
زميلكم
ابوسالم


----------



## هادي المهندس (21 يوليو 2009)

*بالتوفيق انشاء الله..........*



fsjstar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ صاحب الموضوع
> الزملاء المهندسين
> شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> ...





السلام عليكم

بالتوفيق اخي العزيز لكن اريد ان استوضح منك بهذه العباره ( عملت معمل لانتاج مواد الpost tension ) ....... كما يعلم الجميع ان مواد البوستينشن يجب ان تكون نظام معتمد وليس ورشه تصنيع لانه يجب ان تكون بمواصفات خاصه حسب الكود المستخدمه لذا ارجوا التوضيح واطلاعنا بالامر............. 

مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (22 يوليو 2009)

*ملفات جميله ومفيده .........*

السلام عليكم

هذه الملفات المرفقه مفيده وتوضيحيه لنظام ال Posttension واتمنى ان تستفيدوا منه .........​
مع تحياتي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 يوليو 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هذه الملفات المرفقه مفيده وتوضيحيه لنظام ال Posttension واتمنى ان تستفيدوا منه .........​
> مع تحياتي


 السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس هادي على هذه الملفات القيمة.
وان شاء الله عن قريب ستكون هناك متابعة لموضوع Post Tension Floors & Beams لما للموضوع من اهمية من الناحية العملية.


----------



## هادي المهندس (2 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا لاهتمامك*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر المهندس هادي على هذه الملفات القيمة.
> وان شاء الله عن قريب ستكون هناك متابعة لموضوع post tension floors & beams لما للموضوع من اهمية من الناحية العملية.



السلام عليكم

اشكر اخي الكبير المهندس رزق على مواصلته واهتمامه بالموضوع واتمنى ان نستمر بالموضوع وانا على اهبه الاستعداد وكذلك انك وعدتنا بتفاصيل عن التصميم ونحن بالانتظار .......


مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## fsjstar (12 أغسطس 2009)

*ملحقات وعدد*

السلام عليكم
اليوم نتكلم عن ملحقات وعدد مفيدة 
هذه قاطعة متنقلة لقطع الاسلاك بعد اجراء الشد النهائي افضل من استعمال الشعله الاوكسيستيلينيه
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbhoNN9zOts
المهندس بوسالم


----------



## fsjstar (12 أغسطس 2009)

وهذا غطاء يحتوي على مواد لحمايه ال Anchor ,Wedge,strand
من الرطوبه والصدأ


----------



## fsjstar (12 أغسطس 2009)

وهذه القطعة مفيدة في سهولة تركيب ال wedge لاحتوائها على مغناطيس


----------



## رزق حجاوي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*The Post-Tensioned Concrete Tennis Court Construction Process*

السلام عليكم
ارحب بكم من جديد في موضوع Post Tension=P.T حيث اتابع معكم في هذه المشاركة استخدام Post Tension في البلاطات الارضية Salb on Grade واضع هنا مثال لتنفيذ ارضية ملعب التنس الارضي وذلك باستخدام تقنية P.T حيث يستفاد من هذه التقنية في منع تشقق البلاطة Cracks او الحصول تهبيط لاي جزء منها فهي ستعمل في هذه الحالة كوحدة واحدة One Unit
والفوائد من استخدام هذه التقنية كما يلي 
Ability to span unstable soils 
Increased resistance to settling and/or heaving 
Elimination of cold joints around net posts and fence posts 
Better uniformity of play 
More controlled slope for drainage 
Stable, attractive concrete edge 
Lower maintenance costs. This is important if future access is limited by landscaping, structures, etc. 
Eliminates the potential liability from structural cracking 
Ability to construct over existing courts, thereby saving valuable resources associated with demolition and disposal​مراحل العمل
تنفيذ الاعمال الترابية وتسويتها من خلال استخدام تنقنية الليزر التي يتم تركيب على منصب Tand ومن خلال موازنته على المستوى المطلوب يصدر الجهاز اشعة على مستوى واحد وبشكل دائري ومن خلال تركيب جهاز استقبال على اله التسوية Grader حيث يصدر الجهاز صوتا متواصلا خلال عملية التسوية اذا كان المنسوب صحيح واي اختلاف يتوقف الصوت ( على شكل نين) وبالتالي يصحح السائق المنسوب وتستخدم هذه التقنية في الاعمال الترابية التي تتطلب دقة في العمل وللمساحات الكبيرة





1. laser grading
After rough grading, the fine grade is achieved with the use of a laser controlled machine to create a true plane with tolerances to ± 3/8”. A perimeter beam is then excavated for the cable anchors.

تركيب الكوابل بالاتجاهين مع وضع اماكن الفتحات في البلاطة الارضيةSOG




2. cable placement
Forms are set to grade using laser technology to assure uniform planarity throughout. The post-tensioning tendons are placed in both directions, with spacing determined by slab length and soil conditions.

صب الخرسانة بالسماكة المطلوبة تسويتها LEVELING بواسطة الة التسوية التي فيها جهاز هز الخرسانة VIBRATION مثبت على سكة الة التسوية




3. concrete placement
Steel forms are used to assure uniformity of planarity. These forms are pre-drilled to accept the cable anchoring system.

انهاء وجهة الخرسانة بشكل املس SMOOTH بواسطة الة خاصة (هولي كبتر)




4. concrete finishing
Using equipment specifically designed for working large areas of concrete, the slab is finished in multiple directions, assuring planarity and texture across the entire court complex.

تركيب شبك الحماية الخارجي في الفتحتات المخصصه في الارضية




5. fence posts
Fence posts are installed at the perimeter beam into the wet concrete to eliminate cold joints at these locations.

شد الكوابل بعد التاكد من قوة الخرسانه انها تحقق المطلوب حسب القوة التصميمية




6. tendon stressing
Once the concrete has achieved a specific compressive strength, the tendons are hydraulically tensioned to 33,000 p.s.i. and anchored at 28,900 p.s.i. Following final stressing, cable ends are cut off 3/4” inside the edge of slab and the pocket is grouted to prevent rusting of the tendons.

عزل سطح الخرسانة بمواد خاصة وتركيب الارضية حسب المواصفات




7. surfacing
Standard surfacing consists of multiple coats of acrylic color applied to the prepared concrete. For resilience, a variety of cushioned surfaces are available

استكمال تركيب القطع الخاصة بملعب التنس الارضي




8. accessories
A full line of accessories, including windscreens, lighting, benches, and other amenities, is available to customize your project. 

والى اللقاء في مشاركة اخرى


----------



## life for rent (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كل الشكر والتقدير على هذة المعلومات الاكثر من رائعة
ودة رابط فيه فيديوهات تعليمية عن برنامج adapt 
http://www.adaptsoft.com/webinar.php


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 ديسمبر 2009)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط لاهميته لجميع الاعضاء وحرصا على استفادة الجميع به

*مثبــت:* موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tahab (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اقطار الكوابل الي ذكرها الاخ رزق للمسافات القصيرة اسمحوا لي بان ارفق منظر لجسر في مدخل مدينة القدس الغربية واقطار الكوابل فية تتراوح ما بين 15سم الى 25سم http://www.araburban.net/news/1192.html


----------



## tahab (1 يناير 2010)

اسمحوا لي ايضا ان اضيف http://www.betondaruch.co.il/apage/12298.php


----------



## maher-mohamed (4 يناير 2010)

لو امكن ممكن اعرف ايه المقصود بالpour strip وكيفية تنفيذة ولكم جميعا ولاستاذى المهندس رزق جزيل العرفان والتقدير


----------



## هادي المهندس (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

نعود اليوم لنتكلم عن هذا الباب وابدا بسؤالي:

*عندما يتم تصميم السقف على اساس بوست تينشن هل يتم احساب القوه الافقيه الخاصه بالزلازل على اعتبار تحملها على الحديد الاضافي للاعمده والحوائط ( الكور ) او على الستراند ( واير البوست تينشن ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


انتظر الجواب منكم اعزائي


----------



## anass81 (2 مارس 2010)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> نعود اليوم لنتكلم عن هذا الباب وابدا بسؤالي:
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي هادي

جوابي على سؤالك من خلال الدراسة التي اقوم بها لبرجين حاليا في سوريا, ان قوى الزلازل يتم تحميل قسم كبير منها على الحديد العادي_ الاضافي_ مع ادخال مساهمة البوستينشن (القليلة نسبيا) في المقاومة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 مارس 2010)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> نعود اليوم لنتكلم عن هذا الباب وابدا بسؤالي:
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا بالاخ هادي كيف حالك - ان شاء الله تكون بخير وفي احسن حال

اعتقد انه لا توجد علاقة بين البلاطات ونظام مقاومة احمال الزلازل في المنشآت - حيث ان البلاطات تعتبر هي الكتل المطلوب تصميم المنشأ تحت تاثير حركتها بسبب الزلازل 

وبالتالي يتم مقاومة الاحمال الجانبيه علي حوائط القص والاعمده - يعني العناصر الانشائيه الراسيه او الشاقوليه - انما البلاطات عموما - او العناصر الافقيه - لا تدخل في نظام مقاومة الاحمال الجانبيه الا بنسبه ضئيله 

فمن هذا المنطلق لا توجد علاقه بين الكابلات في البلاطه اللاحقه ومقاومة الزلازل 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## هادي المهندس (2 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم

اشكرك اخي انس واخي م.محي وبارك الله بكم ... نعم هذا هو الصح وانا كنت متاكد لكن احببت ان اشاوركم .... وسبب سؤالي هو : في احد المباني كانت البلاطه سمكها 25 سم وكان ارتفاع الكراسي للبروفايل للكيبل هو في المناطق ذات العزم العالي السالب هو 22 سم وكذلك 18 و20 وهكذا لذا تم تقليل الارتفاع الى 17 سم من قبل المصمم وكانت الخرائط بدون موافقه البلديه المهم وبعد فتره سنه تقريبا طالبت البلديه بدراسه التصميم والخرائط وفي هذه الفتره تغير المصمم لذا طرح هذا السؤال وتم الجواب لكن ارادوا مرجع او دليل كتابي وليس شفهي ,, هذه القصه كلها 



مع تحياتي*


----------



## hassanaki (3 مارس 2010)

((انار الله صباحك بالقرآن.وزادك عافية واطمئنان.ووهبك شفاعة حبيب الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان.وايدك بنصر منه على الانس والجان.وأسأل الله ان نلتقى فى اعلى الجنان
أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك .وذكرا يشغل وقتك .وعفوا يغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك
أسأل الله لك جمال يوسف .ومال قارون .وحكمة لقمان .وملك سليمان .وصبر ايوب .وعدل عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسول الله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتك وغفر ذلتك وادام سرورك)


----------



## anass81 (14 مارس 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اهلا بالاخ هادي كيف حالك - ان شاء الله تكون بخير وفي احسن حال
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم أستاذي محي

لدي تعقيب بسيط على مداخلتك لو سمحت لي, عادة لا تساهم البلاطات في مقاومة قوى الزلازل الافقية والتي تقاوم عن طريق الجمل الاطارية أو جملة جدران قص . 
ولكن , هناك حالة مهمة يجب الانتباه لها وهي حال كون البلاطة مدروسة على أن تعمل كوثاقة مع العناصر الشاقولية , وبالتالي ينشأ عند مكان اتصال البلاطة مع العنصر الشاقولي عزم سالب يجب مقاومته , الان , هذا العزم السالب في بلاطات ال Post -Tension يتم دراسة ما يوفره ال Post-Tension من مقاومة له والباقي يتم تحميله على الحديد السالب عند المسند

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك

"وفوق كل ذي علم عليم"


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 مارس 2010)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم أستاذي محي
> 
> لدي تعقيب بسيط على مداخلتك لو سمحت لي, عادة لا تساهم البلاطات في مقاومة قوى الزلازل الافقية والتي تقاوم عن طريق الجمل الاطارية أو جملة جدران قص .
> ولكن , هناك حالة مهمة يجب الانتباه لها وهي حال كون البلاطة مدروسة على أن تعمل كوثاقة مع العناصر الشاقولية , وبالتالي ينشأ عند مكان اتصال البلاطة مع العنصر الشاقولي عزم سالب يجب مقاومته , الان , هذا العزم السالب في بلاطات ال post -tension يتم دراسة ما يوفره ال post-tension من مقاومة له والباقي يتم تحميله على الحديد السالب عند المسند
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا اهلا دكتور انس - فينك ياراجل من زمان نسال الله ان تكون بخير واحسن حال ان شاء الله - ده انت كنت بتظهر اكتر من كده وانت في امريكا :7: - يعني كل ماتقرب مننا تختفي كده وما نشوفك 

كلام سليم 100؟% يا دكتور انس وان كانت هذه الحالات نادره نظرا لان سمك البلاطه عند الاعمده غالبا مايكون غير كافي لمقاومة قوي القص و العزوم الناتجه عن الاحمال الشاقوليه مما يجعلنا نزيد سمك البلاطه في هذه المنطقه - لان زيادة سمك البلاطه مع ثبات قوة الشد تعني تحسين مقاومة القطاع في البلاطه المجهده - حتي ولو كان زيادة السمك ناتج عن مقاومة قوي القص الثاقب حيث انه يجب استغلال هذه الزيادة في تحسين المقاومة بقدر المستطاع ليكون التصميم اقتصادياً 

وعلشان كده كلامك مظبوط في النقطه دي وهو ان يتم تحميل الجزؤ الخاص بالبوست تينشن مايستطيع تحمله من العزوم السالبه والباقي يتم مقاومته بحديد تسليح 

لان الكابلات مشدوده بقوة ثابته وبالتالي لها سعه محدده تتفق مع سمك البلاطه وقيمة اللا مركزيه للكابل عن مركز القطاع - وطبعا من الصعب زيادة كابلات لهذا الامر حتي لا تزداد القوة علي القطاع الخرساني وتصبح اكبر من تحمله - انما ممكن نزود حديد تسليح او نزود سمك القطاع لهذا الامر 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــد_


----------



## the poor to god (25 مارس 2010)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> الخطوة الاخيرة من دراسة الجدوى
> 
> الخطوة السابعة والاخيرة /
> 
> ...


ا أخى الكريم اول مررة ادخل فى هذا الجهد الجبار وكل الاخوى مشكوريين خاصة الاخ رزق حجاوى اريد ان اشير فقط الى شىء اخر فى المقارنة هو هام جدا جدا الا هو فرق تكلفة سرعة الانشاء نظرا لسرعة فك الشدات حيث انى اقوم بالعمل بأحد المبانى 44 طابق بجدة يتم صب 5 طوابق فى الشهر فى حين فة حالة سقف عادى غير مسبق الصب كانت الفترة الازمة لفك الشدات هو 27 يوم وهذا كان من اسباب استخدام طريقة post tension


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 مارس 2010)

the poor to god قال:


> ا أخى الكريم اول مررة ادخل فى هذا الجهد الجبار وكل الاخوى مشكوريين خاصة الاخ رزق حجاوى اريد ان اشير فقط الى شىء اخر فى المقارنة هو هام جدا جدا الا هو فرق تكلفة سرعة الانشاء نظرا لسرعة فك الشدات حيث انى اقوم بالعمل بأحد المبانى 44 طابق بجدة يتم صب 5 طوابق فى الشهر فى حين فة حالة سقف عادى غير مسبق الصب كانت الفترة الازمة لفك الشدات هو 27 يوم وهذا كان من اسباب استخدام طريقة post tension


السلام عليكم
اشكر لكم كلاماتك الطيبه وما الجهد الذي بذل مني او من الاخ المهندس محمد زايد الا لوجه الله تعالى والحمدلله الذي نفع غيرنا بالعلم الذي من" الله به علينا.
ونسأل الجميع الدعاء لنا ولوالدينا ومن لهم حق علينا بالهداية والمغفرة .


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (26 مارس 2010)

*مرحبا......

اسال عن الخواص الفيزيائية والكيميائية للخرسانة مسبقة الاجهاد و عن المواصفات الخاصة بها و عن امكانية توفيرها...
شكرا........*


----------



## عبد الوارث (4 يوليو 2010)

السؤال هو هل هناك عمر افتراضي للبوست تينشن وماهي العيوب بعد مرور 20 سنة من الاستخدام ؟؟؟


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (4 يوليو 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء 
لدي سؤال عن التسليح العلوي في نظام البلاطات المجهدة هل يكون فوق الأعمدة فقط أم تضاف أيضا شبكة تسليح علوية لمقاومة الانكماش في حالة زيادة سمك البلاطات عن القيم المحددة بالأكواد المختلفة
مع خالص الشكر و التقدير على هذا الموضوع الرائع
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## esaf (5 يوليو 2010)

*متى يتم إضافة شبكة علوية للأسقف سابقة الإجهاد لاحقة الشد*



سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أرجو الرد
> مع الشكر و التحية



غالبا مايكون التسليح العلوى فى الأسقف سابقة الإجهاد لاحقة الشد عند الأعمدة فقط لأن هذا النوع من الأسقف تكون مقاومتة للإنكماش عالية بسبب إجهاد الضغط المحورى الذي يسببة شد الكابلات ممكا يققل حدوث شروخ الإنكماش ولكن فى بعض الإحيان يتم إضافة شبكة علوية لمقاومة الإنكماش عند زيادة سمك البلاطة عن قيمة معينة هذه القيمة ليست محددة بأكواد ولكن غالبا ماتكون 35 سم وفى بلدية دبى يشترط شبكة علوية اذا زاد سمك البلاطة عن 30 سم
وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 يوليو 2010)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء
> لدي سؤال عن التسليح العلوي في نظام البلاطات المجهدة هل يكون فوق الأعمدة فقط أم تضاف أيضا شبكة تسليح علوية لمقاومة الانكماش في حالة زيادة سمك البلاطات عن القيم المحددة بالأكواد المختلفة
> مع خالص الشكر و التقدير على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> تقبلوا تحياتي


السلام عليكم
يتم تسليح البلاطة Post Tension Slab =PST بين الاعمدة بشبكة تسليح سفلية لمقاومة الاجهادات الناتجة عن الانكماش والحرارة ، اما في منطقة العمود فيتم بسبب اجهادت الثقب Punshing shear وقد تحتاج البلاطة عند الاعمدة بالاضافة لشبكة التسليح العلوية والسفلية الى جسور مع كانات لمقاومة هذه الاجهادت او يتم استخدام shear studs اذا كانت هذه الاجهادات كبيرة واليك صور توضح ذلك



















شبكة تسليح سفلية بين الاعمدة وعند الاعمدة شبكة علوية وسفلية بالاضافية الى Steel Shear Studs لمقاومة اجهادت Punshing shear عند الاعمدة





















شبكة تسليح سفلية بين الاعمدة وعند الاعمدة شبكة علوية وسفلية لمقاومة اجهادت Punshing shear عند الاعمدة
وهناك العديد من المشاركات وضحت طريقة التصميم لهذه البلاطات وحديد التسليح يمكن الرجوع اليها
واليك هذا المثال
http://www.vsl.net/Portals/0/vsl_techreports/PT_Slabs.pdf​


----------



## anass81 (5 يوليو 2010)

esaf قال:


> غالبا مايكون التسليح العلوى فى الأسقف سابقة الإجهاد لاحقة الشد عند الأعمدة فقط لأن هذا النوع من الأسقف تكون مقاومتة للإنكماش عالية بسبب إجهاد الضغط المحورى الذي يسببة شد الكابلات ممكا يققل حدوث شروخ الإنكماش ولكن فى بعض الإحيان يتم إضافة شبكة علوية لمقاومة الإنكماش عند زيادة سمك البلاطة عن قيمة معينة هذه القيمة ليست محددة بأكواد ولكن غالبا ماتكون 35 سم وفى بلدية دبى يشترط شبكة علوية اذا زاد سمك البلاطة عن 30 سم
> وشكرا


 
السلام عليكم

السلام عليكم

كما ذكر الأخ الكريم , فإنه لا يوجد أي اشتراط بالكود يحدد ماهي سماكة البلاطة التي يجب استخدام حديد علوي انشائي فيها , وغالبا نقوم بوضع شبكة علوية إنشائية (ليس تسليح حسابي) عندما تزيد سماكة البلاطة عن 30 سم (غالبا شبكة حديد 8 مم أو 10 مم)
أما الحديد العلوي في منطقة الاعمدة وجدران القص فهو إما حديد ناتج عن الزلازل أو حديد إضافي ناتج عن التصميم أو حديد مطلوب حسب الكود الذي يحدد نسبة معينة من الحديد كحد أدنى في حال لم يوجد تسليح علوي عند المساند
"وفوق كل ذي علم عليم"


----------



## ابو المينا (17 سبتمبر 2010)

كل الاخوة مشكورين ولكن الى حتى الان لم ارى اى مثال على هالموضوع محلول يدوى


----------



## إووسي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ولو دققنا اكتر في القوة الخارجيه والتي تؤثر في مركز القطاع -مكان تاثيرها - نكتشف ان هذة القوة مطلوبه خصيصا لتوليد اجهادات ضغط لملاشاة اجهادات شد ناتج عن عزوم -
> طيب ما نجرب ونجعل هذة القوة الخارجيه عبارة عن عزوم وذلك بعمل عدم مركزيه لمكان تاثير القوة المذكورة - بمعني اني ابعدها عن مركز القطاع بمسافه مقدارها e - وبالتالي هاقدر انقلها الي مركز القطاع بقوة قيمتها p وعزوم مقدارها p*e -
> وهنا نقف ونسال هذة اللا مركزيه في اي جهة سيتم عملها في جهة الشد ام في جهة الضغط - والاجابه تكون طبعا جهة الشد لاني ببساطه عندي اجهادات شد تحاول ان تقوم بتقسيم العنصر من اسفل - في حالة الكمرة البسيطه- الي قسمين فلكي اقوم بملاشاه تاثير هذه القوة فيجب ان اضع قوة تعمل علي تجميع هذين القسمين
> وهي دي فكرة دراسة الحاله الثانيه والتي في المرفقات
> ...




جزيل الشكر لمجهود المهندسين م. محي و م.ابو الحلول و م. أيمن ولاننسى صاحب الموضوع م. رزق.
ولكن أذا أمكن هنالك مداخلة بسيطة:
كلنا متفقين على ان كابل الشد ممكن ان يأخذ مسارا منحنيا في ال post tension اي مابعد الصب "فقط" على الأقل لحد الآن. ولكن هذا المسار المنحني يجب ان يكون عكس مسار منحني العزوم وليس كما جاء في توضيحاتكم انه يأخذ مسار منحني العزوم moment diagram . ولكم مني فائق الأحترام


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

إووسي قال:


> جزيل الشكر لمجهود المهندسين م. محي و م.ابو الحلول و م. أيمن ولاننسى صاحب الموضوع م. رزق.
> ولكن أذا أمكن هنالك مداخلة بسيطة:
> كلنا متفقين على ان كابل الشد ممكن ان يأخذ مسارا منحنيا في ال post tension اي مابعد الصب "فقط" على الأقل لحد الآن. ولكن هذا المسار المنحني يجب ان يكون عكس مسار منحني العزوم وليس كما جاء في توضيحاتكم انه يأخذ مسار منحني العزوم moment diagram . ولكم مني فائق الأحترام


 
هو فعلاً عكسه في نوعية القوة الناتجة علي القطاع الخرساني - بمعني ان العزوم التي تولد قوي شد في جهة معينه يتم التاثير علي هذه الجهة بقوي ضغط من الكابلات (علي القطاع الخرساني ) - لان الكابلات المشدودة -بعد الشد تؤثر علي القطاع الخرساني بقوي ضغط وتكون هذه القوي في نفس مسار منحني العزوم - ولان مسار منحني العزوم هو المعرض لشد وبالتالي فالكابل ياخذ نفس مسار العزوم.

 والقوي الخارجيه بعد الشد تجعل العنصر او القطاع الخرساني مضغوط - فقوي الشد بالكابلات تتحول الي قوي ضغط علي الخرسانه 

انما لو اثرنا عكس منحني العزوم يعني الشد الناتج موجود في اسفل القطاع والقوة الخارجيه بالكابل تؤثر لاعلي نبقي كده زودنا الضغط علي الخرسانه المضغوطه وتركنا الشد في الجهة الاخري كما هو 

والله اعلي اعلم

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_


----------



## إووسي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> هو فعلاً عكسه في نوعية القوة الناتجة علي القطاع الخرساني - بمعني ان العزوم التي تولد قوي شد في جهة معينه يتم التاثير علي هذه الجهة بقوي ضغط من الكابلات (علي القطاع الخرساني ) - لان الكابلات المشدودة -بعد الشد تؤثر علي القطاع الخرساني بقوي ضغط وتكون هذه القوي في نفس مسار منحني العزوم - ولان مسار منحني العزوم هو المعرض لشد وبالتالي فالكابل ياخذ نفس مسار العزوم.
> 
> والقوي الخارجيه بعد الشد تجعل العنصر او القطاع الخرساني مضغوط - فقوي الشد بالكابلات تتحول الي قوي ضغط علي الخرسانه
> 
> ...



ارجو مراجعة هذا المرفق لتوضيح وجهة نظري


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

إووسي قال:


> ارجو مراجعة هذا المرفق لتوضيح وجهة نظري


 
هو المفروض ان منحني العزوم بيترسم عكس المنحني اللي حضرتك ارفقته - بمعني ان العزم الموجب هو جهة الشد او جهة ديل سهم العزم 
ولكن هناك بعض الدول العربيه يرسمون العزم كما بالمرفق ولكن دعنا نتفق ان الفكرة هي ان الكابل يتم وضعه جهة الشد وهذا ماتم وضعه في المرفق 

يعني نقدر نقول ان منحني العزوم - في المرفق - مرسوم عكس الاتجاه الشائع في معظم كتب التحليل الانشائي وبكده يبقي كلام حضرتك صح ايضاً 

لكن انا تكلمت عن الاتجاه الشائع او الدارج في كتب التصميم او التحليل الانشائي - لان المفروض العزم الموجب جهة الشد والكمرة او الجسر المرفق به الشد في الاتجاه السفلي وبالتالي فتم وضع الكابل جهة الشد وهذا هو المفهوم العام 

والله ولي التوفيق 

م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــد


----------



## إووسي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> هو المفروض ان منحني العزوم بيترسم عكس المنحني اللي حضرتك ارفقته - بمعني ان العزم الموجب هو جهة الشد او جهة ديل سهم العزم
> ولكن هناك بعض الدول العربيه يرسمون العزم كما بالمرفق ولكن دعنا نتفق ان الفكرة هي ان الكابل يتم وضعه جهة الشد وهذا ماتم وضعه في المرفق
> 
> يعني نقدر نقول ان منحني العزوم - في المرفق - مرسوم عكس الاتجاه الشائع في معظم كتب التحليل الانشائي وبكده يبقي كلام حضرتك صح ايضاً
> ...




الحمد لله ان المفهوم متفق عليه.
لكن لايوجد هنالك مفروض في ان ارسم منحني العزوم عكس ماهو وارد في جميع الكتب والمراجع التي وقعت بين يدي ولا علم لي كيف ترسم بعض الدول العربية منحني العزوم ولكن في معظم كتب التحليل الأنشائي يتم رسم القوى والعزوم الموجبة فوق خط ال DATUM وهذا هو المفروض حيث ان خط ال Datum هو الخط البياني الفاصل بين القيم الموجبة والتي هي في أعلى الخط والقيم السالبة التي في اسفل الخط وكما موضح في الأمثله المرفقة


----------



## nobel40 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم جميعا

انا بس عندي سؤال ه كيفية تحديد سمك البلاطه ال post tension

يعني لو عندي بحور 12 متر -- يبقي كام و لو عندي بحور 16 متر يبقي سمك البلاطه كام بصرف النظر عن تصميم البوست تنشن نفسه لانه هيتم من خلال مقاول البوست تنشن

انا كل الي عاوزه اني اصمم الاعمده و القواعد

فا يريت حد يفيدني

وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

nobel40 قال:


> سلام عليكم جميعا
> 
> انا بس عندي سؤال ه كيفية تحديد سمك البلاطه ال post tension
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم
لتحديد سماكة بلاطة البوست تنشن (المجهدة)post tension slab بشكل مبدئي يكون L/30-45 حيث يعتمد ذلك على الاحمال الحية live load وعلى وجود وجود drop beams .
وبشكل مفصل الك هذا الرابط(صفحة 9)
http://www.amsteele.com/downloads/2 CCL Post Tensioned Slabs.pdf


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

nobel40 قال:


> سلام عليكم جميعا





nobel40 قال:


> انا بس عندي سؤال ه كيفية تحديد سمك البلاطه ال post tension
> يعني لو عندي بحور 12 متر -- يبقي كام و لو عندي بحور 16 متر يبقي سمك البلاطه كام بصرف النظر عن تصميم البوست تنشن نفسه لانه هيتم من خلال مقاول البوست تنشن
> 
> انا كل الي عاوزه اني اصمم الاعمده و القواعد
> ...


السلام عليكم
لتحديد سماكة بلاطة البوست تنشن (المجهدة)post tension slab بشكل مبدئي يكون L/30-45 حيث يعتمد ذلك على الاحمال الحية live load وعلى وجود وجود drop beams .
وبشكل مفصل اليك هذا الرابط(صفحة 9)
http://www.amsteele.com/downloads/2 CCL Post Tensioned Slabs.pdf​


----------



## nobel40 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا علي الاهتمام


----------



## engero (23 يناير 2011)

من حق كل مهندس عربى ان يفخر لوجود هذا المحراب للعلم الرهيب فهو مملؤ بالعلم القيم


----------



## MHMD FARAG (15 فبراير 2011)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله /
> 
> بارك الله فيك اخي / المهندس رزق على هذا المجهود وهذه المبادرة والتي اعتدناها منك ,
> 
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا علي ما قدمتم لكن سؤالي الان هو 
لماذا نلجئ في التنفيذ الي post tention في المباني هل ذلك لتقليل التكاليف في الحديد فقط ...وما تفاصيل تقليل التكاليف بمعني كم نسبة تقليل التكاليف. 
واذا كنا نلجئ الي post tention لتقليل الوقت فما هو زمن فك الشدات بعد الصب.
ارجو الافادة وفقكم الله الي كل خير.


----------



## mdsayed (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود زين العابدين (31 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على افادتكم
لكن ارجو التوضيح هل الكيبل يوضع مع اتجاه العزوم ولا مع عكس اتجاه العزوم لمقاومته
انا اعرف في pre stressed يتم وضع الكيبل عكس اتجاه العزوم
ارجو الايضاح لان هذا الموضوع مهم وشكرا


----------



## anass81 (31 مارس 2011)

MHMD FARAG قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا علي ما قدمتم لكن سؤالي الان هو
> لماذا نلجئ في التنفيذ الي post tention في المباني هل ذلك لتقليل التكاليف في الحديد فقط ...وما تفاصيل تقليل التكاليف بمعني كم نسبة تقليل التكاليف.
> واذا كنا نلجئ الي post tention لتقليل الوقت فما هو زمن فك الشدات بعد الصب.
> ارجو الافادة وفقكم الله الي كل خير.



السلام عليكم

اعتذر عن التأخر في الرد
بالنسبة لتقليل التكاليف فهي في بعض دراسات الجدوى value engineering وصلت الى حوالي 20%

بالنسبة للوقت , من الممكن فك الشدات بعد 5 أيام من الصب


----------



## anass81 (31 مارس 2011)

محمود زين العابدين قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير على افادتكم
> لكن ارجو التوضيح هل الكيبل يوضع مع اتجاه العزوم ولا مع عكس اتجاه العزوم لمقاومته
> انا اعرف في pre stressed يتم وضع الكيبل عكس اتجاه العزوم
> ارجو الايضاح لان هذا الموضوع مهم وشكرا



السلام عليكم

الكيبل (Tendon) له profile يكون مع اتجاه العزوم 

المركبة العمودية الناتجة عن هذا ال profile هي التي تعاكس عمل العزوم


----------



## حائل نت (31 مارس 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع القيم جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان اعمالك.


----------



## Ahmed_hassan0009 (30 مايو 2011)

Gazak alah kol 5eer....Mawdo3 momtaaz


----------



## بروف حسين (1 يونيو 2011)

*ساعدونى احتاج لبروفايل للكيبلات فى posttension*

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى..
لو سمحتم احتاج لبروفايل كامل صورة
او مخطط للبروفايل للكيبلات ......
والمركبة العمودية لها لو امكن التوضيح
فى انتظار ردكم


----------



## سرسوره (27 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتهكل عام و انتم بخيراردت احياء الموضوع للافادة و الاستفاده من الاخوه الاعزاء امثال م. حجازي و محي و ايمن و النشيط م. ابو الحلولاتمني ان احصلي علي البرنامج المستخدم في تصميم ال ( post tension ) في الامارات او اي دوله و ان اتعلم استخدامه علي الكمبيوتر الخاص بيانا عندي خبرة بالتنفيذ في الموقع فقطارجوا المساعدهو جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن الغلباوي (27 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
ممكن روابط البرامج لتحليل وتصميم والعمل
على الprestress
post tenstioned concrete


----------



## aymanallam (27 أكتوبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نظرا لانتشار البلاطات المجهدة pre-tension concrete slab وكثرة الاسئلة في هذا الموضوع سأبدأ باذن الله بطرح هذا الموضوع وسيقسم كما يلي
> 1- مرحلة التصميم
> 2- مرحلة التنفيذ
> ...






جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق​


----------



## سعد عبدالحليم (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (27 أكتوبر 2011)

بجد تسلموووووووووووووووووووا


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (27 أكتوبر 2011)

التوضيح اكتر لو سمحتم


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 نوفمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه المشاركة للمهندس Keto
> 
> وهناك شرح مبدئي لهذا البرنامج في المشاركات بالصفحة رقم 1
> ...



*الاخ الفاضل المهندس رزق 
هذا الرابط لايعمل وبالرغم من وجود روابط اخرى ادرجها الزملاء الافاضل يوجد بها البرنامج على اربعة اجزاء تقريبا الا انه عند الدخول على الرابط الذى به المكتبه التى تحتوى على البرنامج وبعض 
المواضيع الاخرى المتعلقة به كتب وخلافه نجد adapt part 1& adapt part2& adapt part4ولا يوجد adapt part3 ,,وبالتالى يبقى الجزء الثالث الذى بدونه لايمكن الحصول على البرنامج , امل التكرم 
بالنظر فى هذه المشكله او التصحيح والتوجيه 
وفى النهاية فمهما شكرنا وقلنا فلن نوفيكم لنتم وجميع الزملاء المشاركين فى الموضوع حقكم ولكن 
نقول جزاكم الله خيرا ورفع قدركم وشرح صدوركم واثابكم اجركم فى الدنيا والاخرة 
وما عند الله خير وابقى ............................................... وفقنا الله واياكم *​


----------



## marshal111 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

ياريت يجماعه اي حد عنده موضوع في ال connections in prestressed concrete وهكون مشكور جدا ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 ديسمبر 2011)

marshal111 قال:


> ياريت يجماعه اي حد عنده موضوع في ال connections in prestressed concrete وهكون مشكور جدا ارجو الرد سريعا


 السلام عليكم
السؤال غير واضح ؟؟
اذا امكن التفصيل اكثر من حيث بيان العناصر الانشائية التي ترغب بربطها معها.
اليك هذه المواضيع للتعرف اكثر
http://www.pci.org/view_file.cfm?file=P_MNL-129-98.pdf
http://www.pcine.org/cfcs/cmsIT/bas...le&fileID=2D8EFD4C-F1F6-B13E-8AF2F35A7D4083AD
http://www.pci.org/files/PCI_DWP_binder_ch4.pdf​


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (8 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو

شكرا للسادة والزملاء المشاركين ولكن لدي تعقيب ان قيمة الشد الاعظمية حسب الكو الاميركي 80 %ولكن ماذا في حال انقطاع احد الكابلات اثناء الشد , وماذا في حال كانت الاستطالة افعلية اقل من الاستطالة النظرية ..............
ففي هذه الحالة يجب شد احد strands في tendon بقيمة اكبر من القيمة المسموحة بالكود 80% <<<<<<<< لذا هل يقترح ان تصمم الكابلات على 75% وتشد بالقيمة العظمى للكود 80%

SEE THE 
*18.5.1 *— Tensile stress in prestressing steel shall not
exceed the following:
(a) Due to prestressing steel jacking force ....... *0.94**f**py*
but not greater than the lesser of *0.80**f**pu *and the
maximum value recommended by the manufacturer
of prestressing steel or anchorage devices.


----------



## مهندس عامر (8 فبراير 2012)

عاشت ايدك مهندس رزق الحجاوي الموضوع شيق واستمرو على بركة الله


----------



## مهندس رواوص (9 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (11 فبراير 2012)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو
> 
> شكرا للسادة والزملاء المشاركين ولكن لدي تعقيب ان قيمة الشد الاعظمية حسب الكو الاميركي 80 %ولكن ماذا في حال انقطاع احد الكابلات اثناء الشد , وماذا في حال كانت الاستطالة افعلية اقل من الاستطالة النظرية ..............
> ففي هذه الحالة يجب شد احد strands في tendon بقيمة اكبر من القيمة المسموحة بالكود 80% <<<<<<<< لذا هل يقترح ان تصمم الكابلات على 75% وتشد بالقيمة العظمى للكود 80%
> ...


 

من له خبرة بأعمال التصميم باpost tention وخصوصا بدول الخليج ,,,,,,, هل ( يجب ) من الكثير من المصممين ان يصمموا الstrand على قيمة شد عظمى 75%fpu وان يصلو بقيمة الشد الفعلية المطبقة على الكابل اذ استدعى الحاجة 80%fpu ??? وذلك لاخذ بعين الاعتبار الكثيلر من الضياعات وسوء التنفيذ التي لاتطابق قوى التصميم حسب الكود.

وشكرا


----------



## anass81 (11 فبراير 2012)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> من له خبرة بأعمال التصميم باpost tention وخصوصا بدول الخليج ,,,,,,, هل ( يجب ) من الكثير من المصممين ان يصمموا الstrand على قيمة شد عظمى 75%fpu وان يصلو بقيمة الشد الفعلية المطبقة على الكابل اذ استدعى الحاجة 80%fpu ??? وذلك لاخذ بعين الاعتبار الكثيلر من الضياعات وسوء التنفيذ التي لاتطابق قوى التصميم حسب الكود.
> 
> وشكرا



Assalam Alaikum

The BS code allows you to stress to 75 % maximum, whereas the ACI code allows you to reach 80 % . But in certain cases where you have an elongation is less than the designed when about 15-20 % you can stress again up to 85 % as per ACI. 

It is not feasible to stress 75 % as per ACI code just to account for future problems.

I hope this answers your question.


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (11 فبراير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> Assalam Alaikum
> 
> The BS code allows you to stress to 75 % maximum, whereas the ACI code allows you to reach 80 % . But in certain cases where you have an elongation is less than the designed when about 15-20 % you can stress again up to 85 % as per ACI.
> 
> ...


 
عزيزي انس ان ACI كود يقول التالي بخصوص قوى الشد الاعظمية ....هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=95853&page=27#ixzz1m62w83IC

*18.5.1 *— Tensile stress in prestressing steel shall not
exceed the following:
(a) Due to prestressing steel jacking force ....... *0.94**f**py*
but not greater than the lesser of *0.80**f**pu *and the
maximum value recommended by the manufacturer
of prestressing steel or anchorage devices
 فالقيمة العظمى لقوى الشد يجب ان تكون اقل من قيمتين A-O.8Fpu ومتطلبات المصنع .... ولاتوجد قيمة مسموحة ينصها الكود ACI على ان تصل قيمة الشد الاعظمية 0.85Fpu وكما ان القيمة المسموحة للكود aci للاستطالة لاتتجاوز +-7%,,, لذا فاي قيمة اقل من -7% تتطلب اعادة الشد من جديد وفوق القيمة الاعظمية التي نصها الكود ACI وهي 0.80Fpu وعندئذ نقع بمنطقة الخطر ؟؟؟؟؟ لذا أتوقع ان اغلب المصممين في الدول العلربية يصممون على قوة شد اعظمية 75% ويشدون الكابلات على 0.80 Fpu في الحالة الحرجة فقط ؟؟؟؟؟ارجو من له خبرة التعقيب من فضلكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## wagih khalid (11 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## anass81 (11 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

كما قلت سابقا ، فانه من غير المجدي اقتصاديا ان تقوم بالشد على قيمة 75٪ بينما يسمح لك الكود بالوصول الى 80 ٪
اما عن موضوع اعادة الشد ، فان هناك العديد من المراجع ومن ضمنها ال pti تسمح لك بإعادة الشد على قوة اكثر من 80 ٪ ولكن وفق تقدير المصمم ذو الخبرة

جوابي هذا يعتمد على دراستي وتنفيذي للعديد من المشاريع في امريكا والشرق الاوسط

واذا اردت المزيد من التوضيح ، فانا جاهز


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (12 فبراير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كما قلت سابقا ، فانه من غير المجدي اقتصاديا ان تقوم بالشد على قيمة 75٪ بينما يسمح لك الكود بالوصول الى 80 ٪
> اما عن موضوع اعادة الشد ، فان هناك العديد من المراجع ومن ضمنها ال pti تسمح لك بإعادة الشد على قوة اكثر من 80 ٪ ولكن وفق تقدير المصمم ذو الخبرة
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك اخي انس على هذه المبادرة الطيبة . لكن 

ممكن ان تفيدنا بمرجع عن تلك النقطة رغما اننا نصمم على aci كود هذه نقطة اما عن النقطة الاخرى هل نسمح للمهندس المصمم ان يتجاوز حد الكود في قوى الشد الاعظمية المطبقة على الstrand وبتجاوز قيم اجهادات الشد في الخرسانة 0.5 جذر (FC) بحالة SERVICE COMBINATION 

وجزاك الله خير اخي العزيز انس


----------



## anass81 (12 فبراير 2012)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي انس على هذه المبادرة الطيبة . لكن
> 
> ممكن ان تفيدنا بمرجع عن تلك النقطة رغما اننا نصمم على aci كود هذه نقطة اما عن النقطة الاخرى هل نسمح للمهندس المصمم ان يتجاوز حد الكود في قوى الشد الاعظمية المطبقة على الstrand وبتجاوز قيم اجهادات الشد في الخرسانة 0.5 جذر (FC) بحالة SERVICE COMBINATION
> 
> وجزاك الله خير اخي العزيز انس



السلام عليكم

بالنسبة للنقطة الاولى فسوف ارفع لك المرجع غداً بإذن الله

بالنسبة للنقطة الثانية ، فإذا كانت البلاطة تعمل باتجاهين 2 way slab فان الكود الامريكي لا يسمح بتجاوز هذه القيمة
اما بالنسبة للبلاطات one way ab فان الكود يسمح لك بالوصول الى 0.62 جذر f'c


----------



## anass81 (13 فبراير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كما قلت سابقا ، فانه من غير المجدي اقتصاديا ان تقوم بالشد على قيمة 75٪ بينما يسمح لك الكود بالوصول الى 80 ٪
> اما عن موضوع اعادة الشد ، فان هناك العديد من المراجع ومن ضمنها ال pti تسمح لك بإعادة الشد على قوة اكثر من 80 ٪ ولكن وفق تقدير المصمم ذو الخبرة
> ...



دعني أعود للنقطة الاولى التي اثرتها وهي الحالة التي يكون فيها الاستطالة في الموقع اقل من الاستطالة النظرية بنسبة تتجاوز ال 10٪ 
في هذه الحالة وبعد التاكد من ان الاستطالات المأخوذة صحيحة وبعد التاكد ان الاستطالة النظرية صحيحة ولا خطأ فيهما نقوم بالاتي
اولا نتأكد ان القوة التي تم شد الكيبل عليها هي القوة التصميمية
ثانيا وبعد التاكد من ذلك نقوم بتدقيق المكان المحيط بهذا الكيبل لمعرفة ما اذا كان هناك ما يعيق عملية الشد
فإذا اكتشفنا ان هناك بالفعل ما يعيق مثل وجود كثافة في الحديد في مسار الكيبل او غيره ، نقوم بإعادة عملية الشد بقوة تزيد عن القوة التصميمية بمقدار 5 ٪ ونأخذ القراءة الناتجة عن الاستطالة ونقارنها بالاستطالة النظرية الناتجة عن نفس قوة الشد 
واذا تبين لنا ان المشكلة لا تزال موجودة ، فان هذا يعني في الغالب اننا اخطأنا في فرض معاملات الاحتكاك وعلينا اعادة التصميم بناء على معامل احتكاك اكبر

ارجو ان اكون قد أوضحت الفكرة


----------



## sea2007 (18 فبراير 2012)

لقد رايت كثير من المشاريع الpost tension ولدى سوال

لماذا لا يتم وضع شبكه من الحديد العلوى فى post tension slab (flat slab

على الاقل لتقليل تاثير الحرارة والانكماش

نرجو الافادة


----------



## anass81 (19 فبراير 2012)

sea2007 قال:


> لقد رايت كثير من المشاريع الpost tension ولدى سوال
> 
> لماذا لا يتم وضع شبكه من الحديد العلوى فى post tension slab (flat slab
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

يتم وضع شبكة من الحديد العلوي عادة في البلاطات التي تزيد سماكتها عن 30 سم


----------



## sea2007 (19 فبراير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يتم وضع شبكة من الحديد العلوي عادة في البلاطات التي تزيد سماكتها عن 30 سم


 

شكرا اخى الكريم على الرد

ولكن لو ما ذكرت صحيح فليس هناك حاجة للحديد العلوى للبلاطه cast in place flat slab

ثانيا فى اى كود ذكر اننا نحتاج حديد علوى لتخانة 30 او اكثر


----------



## anass81 (19 فبراير 2012)

sea2007 قال:


> شكرا اخى الكريم على الرد
> 
> ولكن لو ما ذكرت صحيح فليس هناك حاجة للحديد العلوى للبلاطه cast in place flat slab
> 
> ثانيا فى اى كود ذكر اننا نحتاج حديد علوى لتخانة 30 او اكثر



المعلومة التي ذكرتها ليست من الكود ولكنها من المتعارف عليه في بلاطات ال Post tension

بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول , الجواب عليه هو : ما الفرق بين ال Post tension slab وال cast in place flat slab ?


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (20 فبراير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بالنسبة للنقطة الاولى فسوف ارفع لك المرجع غداً بإذن الله
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو

انا بانتظار المرجع الذي يسمح لنا بقيمة للشد تتجاوز القيمة المسموح لها بالكود ACI318,08 ,وهي الاتتعدي القيمة الاقل من القيمتين التاليتين (0.80Fpu&manufacture recomendation) 

اما بالنسبة للنقطة الثانية استاذي الكريم وفي حالة البلاطة العاملة باتجاهين فإن المصمم الذي قد قدم التصاميم فقد تجاوز في قيمة اجهاد الشد في الخرسانة عن SQ(FC) 0.5
بقيمة 20-30-50-90 -100 % في حالة SERVICE COMBINATION في كثير من المقاطع 
ومستدلا بذلك على انه قد قام بتدقيق المقطع الخرساني على حالة ULTIMATE COMBINATION وتم وضع حديد تسليح (REBAR) اضافي لتغطية ذيادة الاجهاد عن الاجهاد المسموح وبحجة اننا قيدناه بسماكة للبلاطة الخرسانية وبدون وجود DROP PANAL حول العمود وقد انعكس ذلك ايضا على قيمة PRE COMPRESION الاعظمية فوصلت لقيمة عظمى وهي 0.80 MPA فقام بتجاوز الاجهاد المسموح وحل مشكلته بهذه الطريقة فهل هذا الكلام صحيح اخ انس علما اننا نصمم بالكود ACI ,و CLAS U (يعني المقطع غير قابل لل CRACK
ارجو من لديه خبره بهذا المجال افادتنا بذلك سريعا لانني بحوار مع المصمم ولم اصل معه لنتيجة ( هل البلاطة امنة)

وشكرا" للجميع


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (20 فبراير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> دعني أعود للنقطة الاولى التي اثرتها وهي الحالة التي يكون فيها الاستطالة في الموقع اقل من الاستطالة النظرية بنسبة تتجاوز ال 10٪
> في هذه الحالة وبعد التاكد من ان الاستطالات المأخوذة صحيحة وبعد التاكد ان الاستطالة النظرية صحيحة ولا خطأ فيهما نقوم بالاتي
> اولا نتأكد ان القوة التي تم شد الكيبل عليها هي القوة التصميمية
> ثانيا وبعد التاكد من ذلك نقوم بتدقيق المكان المحيط بهذا الكيبل لمعرفة ما اذا كان هناك ما يعيق عملية الشد
> ...


 
استاذي الكريم انس ان القيمة المسموحة بالكود ACI بخصوص فرق الاستطالة (النظرية عن الفعلية)هي 7% وليس 10% 

Stressing records Tolerance :The Maximum Permissible Tolerance for the stressing records should not Exceed 7% as Highlighted in Section 18.20.1

اما بخصوص قيمة الشد الاعظمية فحسب الكود ACI
Tensile Stresses: As mentioned in 18.5.1 the Jacking Force should not 
exceed 0.8Fu & Initial Stressing Should not Exceed 0.74fpu 

فهل يسمح بتجاوز هذه القيمة ؟ بالشد بعد ان تم التصميم على القيمة الاعظمية للكود وماهو بتقديرك استاذ انس فرق السعر لبلاطة خرسانية صصممت غلى اساس 0.80 Fpu وكان سعر المتر المربع 55 ريال ,ونفس البلاطة صممت على 0.75Fpu فماهو فرق السعر في البلاطة الاخرى في حال تشابه المعطيات .
ارجو الرد ممن لديه الخبرة يااخواني الكرام


----------



## anass81 (20 فبراير 2012)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو
> انا بانتظار المرجع الذي يسمح لنا بقيمة للشد تتجاوز القيمة المسموح لها بالكود ACI318,08 ,وهي الاتتعدي القيمة الاقل من القيمتين التاليتين (0.80Fpu&manufacture recomendation)
> 
> اما بالنسبة للنقطة الثانية استاذي الكريم وفي حالة البلاطة العاملة باتجاهين فإن المصمم الذي قد قدم التصاميم فقد تجاوز في قيمة اجهاد الشد في الخرسانة عن SQ(FC) 0.5
> ...


السلام عليكم اخي احمد

بالنسبة للمرجع، فانا قد نسيت رفعه لك 
بالنسبة لتجاوز الإجهادات الservice فهو غير مسموح أبدا حسب كود ال aci طالما ان المقطع مصنف على انه غير متشقق class u وهذا يجب ان يكون واضحا من خلال ال design criteria التي تم وضعها في بداية المشروع 
بشكل مختصر ، المقاول يحاول تقليل نسبة الpost tension في البلاطة من خلال تعويض فرق الإجهادات التي تزيد عن الإجهادات المسموحة بالكود بوضع حديد عادي وهذا غير مسموح في كود ال aci


----------



## anass81 (20 فبراير 2012)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> استاذي الكريم انس ان القيمة المسموحة بالكود ACI بخصوص فرق الاستطالة (النظرية عن الفعلية)هي 7% وليس 10%
> 
> Stressing records Tolerance :The Maximum Permissible Tolerance for the stressing records should not Exceed 7% as Highlighted in Section 18.20.1
> 
> ...



كلامك صحيح 100٪ فكود ال aci 318 يسمح بتجاوز النسبة اكثر من 7٪ ولكن الكود الاسترالي يسمح بالوصول الى 10٪ وهذا هو المتعارف عليه في الامارات
بالنسبة لفرق السعر على المار المربع فهل نسبة الحديد العادي في الحالتين واحدة؟ وهل سوف يكون هناك اختلاف في سماكة البلاطة ؟ وهل سوف يتم تغيير الجملة الإنشائية مثل اضافة جسور او drop caps?


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (21 فبراير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي احمد
> 
> بالنسبة للمرجع، فانا قد نسيت رفعه لك
> بالنسبة لتجاوز الإجهادات الservice فهو غير مسموح أبدا حسب كود ال aci طالما ان المقطع مصنف على انه غير متشقق class u وهذا يجب ان يكون واضحا من خلال ال design criteria التي تم وضعها في بداية المشروع
> بشكل مختصر ، المقاول يحاول تقليل نسبة الpost tension في البلاطة من خلال تعويض فرق الإجهادات التي تزيد عن الإجهادات المسموحة بالكود بوضع حديد عادي وهذا غير مسموح في كود ال aci


 

شكرا على سرعة الرد استاذ انس لكن انا بانتظار المرجع الخاصة بتخطي قوى الشد الاعظمية عن 0.80 Fpu (التي تمثل القيمة الاعظمية بالكود الواجب تطبيقها على الكابلات وليس التصميم عليها)

اما بخصوص ان المقطع معرف انه غير متشقق بمبادئ التصميم ولكن النتائج اثبتت عكس ذلك فقام المقاول بالرد على ذلك بانه قام بتدقيق deflection على انه مقطع متشقق ببرنامجه adapt ?
فهل هذا صحيج من حيث سلوك البلاطة الانشائية استاذ انس .


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (21 فبراير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> كلامك صحيح 100٪ فكود ال aci 318 يسمح بتجاوز النسبة اكثر من 7٪ ولكن الكود الاسترالي يسمح بالوصول الى 10٪ وهذا هو المتعارف عليه في الامارات
> بالنسبة لفرق السعر على المار المربع فهل نسبة الحديد العادي في الحالتين واحدة؟ وهل سوف يكون هناك اختلاف في سماكة البلاطة ؟ وهل سوف يتم تغيير الجملة الإنشائية مثل اضافة جسور او drop caps?


 

اسال استاذ انس ماهو فرق السعر الذي يجب ان اعطيه للمقاول كعمل post tention ( تصميم والاشراف على تنفيذ ) على بلاطة سماكتها x في حال طلبت منه ان يصمم على 75%Fpu واثناء التنفيذ ان يشد بالحالة القصوى على 80%Fpu .في حين ان معطياته على التصميم (التصميم والشد على 80%Fpu والسعر 55 ريال سعودي)
والحالة الاخرى نحن نطلب منه على نفس المشروع (التصميم 75%Fpu والتنفيذ بالخالة القصوى 80%Fpu وسماكة البلاطة نفسها والسعر بهذه الحالة مجهول)
وشكرا


----------



## anass81 (21 فبراير 2012)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> شكرا على سرعة الرد استاذ انس لكن انا بانتظار المرجع الخاصة بتخطي قوى الشد الاعظمية عن 0.80 Fpu (التي تمثل القيمة الاعظمية بالكود الواجب تطبيقها على الكابلات وليس التصميم عليها)
> 
> اما بخصوص ان المقطع معرف انه غير متشقق بمبادئ التصميم ولكن النتائج اثبتت عكس ذلك فقام المقاول بالرد على ذلك بانه قام بتدقيق deflection على انه مقطع متشقق ببرنامجه adapt ?
> فهل هذا صحيج من حيث سلوك البلاطة الانشائية استاذ انس .



تدقيق ال deflection لا يغني عن حساب ال stresses والكود وضح ذلك بأن المطلوب هو تدقيق الاجهادات والتي يجب ان تكون ضمن الحدود المسموحة بها
اما السهم , فله جدول خاص به وحدود مسموحة خاصة به 

لو تشبث برأيه , اطلب منه ان يعطيك مسقط او جدول يوضح فيه عرض الشق crack width عند كل عمود او جدار وفي وسط المجاز ويجب أن يكون ضمن الحدود المسموحة والتي هي عدم وجود تشقق اي : crack width = 0 mm


----------



## anass81 (21 فبراير 2012)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> اسال استاذ انس ماهو فرق السعر الذي يجب ان اعطيه للمقاول كعمل post tention ( تصميم والاشراف على تنفيذ ) على بلاطة سماكتها x في حال طلبت منه ان يصمم على 75%Fpu واثناء التنفيذ ان يشد بالحالة القصوى على 80%Fpu .في حين ان معطياته على التصميم (التصميم والشد على 80%Fpu والسعر 55 ريال سعودي)
> والحالة الاخرى نحن نطلب منه على نفس المشروع (التصميم 75%Fpu والتنفيذ بالخالة القصوى 80%Fpu وسماكة البلاطة نفسها والسعر بهذه الحالة مجهول)
> وشكرا



في جميع الاحوال , لا يجوز ان تصمم على قيمة وتقوم بالشد على قيمة أخرى 
you have to be consistent


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (21 فبراير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> تدقيق ال deflection لا يغني عن حساب ال stresses والكود وضح ذلك بأن المطلوب هو تدقيق الاجهادات والتي يجب ان تكون ضمن الحدود المسموحة بها
> اما السهم , فله جدول خاص به وحدود مسموحة خاصة به
> 
> لو تشبث برأيه , اطلب منه ان يعطيك مسقط او جدول يوضح فيه عرض الشق crack width عند كل عمود او جدار وفي وسط المجاز ويجب أن يكون ضمن الحدود المسموحة والتي هي عدم وجود تشقق اي : crack width = 0 mm


 

الف شكر استاذ انس على معلوماتك القيمة هذه لكن سؤالي ان المقاول تخطى الاجهاد الشد المسموح للخرسانة ببعض المقاطع بقيمة اكثر من ضعف مقاومة الخرسانة على الشد ببلاطة تعمل باتجاهين ووصل اجهاد الشد =1.1sqr(fc والمسموح 0.5sqr(fc ولايوجد عنده اي مشكلة وانه قام بتنفيذ وتصميم ملايين الأمتار المربعة بنفس النتائج بحجة انه الغا drop panal بتصاميمه ليريح المقاول الرئيسي وفي حال سألته عن عرض الشق (حسابيا) بالمودل الذي لديه في كل مقطع تم تجاوز فيه اجهاد الشد المسموح للخرسانة واجابني بان عرض الشق =0mm بحساباته التي رفض ان يعطينا المودل adapt بحجة ان هذا الطلب يعتبر من خارج نطاق قوانين شركته . فماذا افعل بهذه الحالة وألف شكر استاذ انس


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (21 فبراير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> في جميع الاحوال , لا يجوز ان تصمم على قيمة وتقوم بالشد على قيمة أخرى
> you have to be consistent


 

صحيح كلامك استاذ انس ولكن المشكلة في حال واجهتك مشكلة بالموقع وخاصلة stress record tolerance وكان الفرق بين القيمة النظرية والفعلية للاستطالة elongation اقل من المسموح بها ولنفرض -15% فماذا نفعل ؟؟؟ هناك نقص بالقوى داخل البلاطة الخاصة بهذا الstrand فعندئذ ممكن ان ارفع من قوة الشد للstrand بقيمة يحددها المهندس المصمم او ذو الخبرة بهذا المجال بشرط ما اتخطى القيمة المسموح بها بالكود وهي 0.80%,وهناك مشكلة اخرى في حال انقطاع strand فماذا علي ان افعل ؟ عندئذ يجب ان احل المشكلة بنفس الطريقة.

الخلاصة استاذ انس فممكن للمصمم ان يصمم على قيمة اقل من المسموح لها بالكود بشيء بسيط 0.77Fpu
وان تصل باجهاد الشد ببعض الكابلات التي عليها مشكلة بالموقع ( لم تحقق الاستطالة المطلوبة , انقطاع الكابل .......)الى 0.80Fpu كقيمة قصوى 
فهل تايدني الراي استاذ انس 


نقطة اخرى استاذ انس فماذ كون +15% (الفرق بين الاستطالة النظرية والفعلية )فماذا نفعل عندئذ؟

والف شكر مرة اخرى .


----------



## anass81 (21 فبراير 2012)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> الف شكر استاذ انس على معلوماتك القيمة هذه لكن سؤالي ان المقاول تخطى الاجهاد الشد المسموح للخرسانة ببعض المقاطع بقيمة اكثر من ضعف مقاومة الخرسانة على الشد ببلاطة تعمل باتجاهين ووصل اجهاد الشد =1.1sqr(fc والمسموح 0.5sqr(fc ولايوجد عنده اي مشكلة وانه قام بتنفيذ وتصميم ملايين الأمتار المربعة بنفس النتائج بحجة انه الغا drop panal بتصاميمه ليريح المقاول الرئيسي وفي حال سألته عن عرض الشق (حسابيا) بالمودل الذي لديه في كل مقطع تم تجاوز فيه اجهاد الشد المسموح للخرسانة واجابني بان عرض الشق =0mm بحساباته التي رفض ان يعطينا المودل adapt بحجة ان هذا الطلب يعتبر من خارج نطاق قوانين شركته . فماذا افعل بهذه الحالة وألف شكر استاذ انس



بشكل مختصر , التصميم ليس امناً وعليكم أن تعودوا الى ال Design criteria التي تم الاتفاق عليها مع المصمم والاستشاري , واي تغيير فيها يعتبر اخلالاً بالسلامة الانشائية للبلاطة ويتطلب ايقاف التصميم نظراً لعدم مطابقته للكود


----------



## anass81 (21 فبراير 2012)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> صحيح كلامك استاذ انس ولكن المشكلة في حال واجهتك مشكلة بالموقع وخاصلة stress record tolerance وكان الفرق بين القيمة النظرية والفعلية للاستطالة elongation اقل من المسموح بها ولنفرض -15% فماذا نفعل ؟؟؟ هناك نقص بالقوى داخل البلاطة الخاصة بهذا الstrand فعندئذ ممكن ان ارفع من قوة الشد للstrand بقيمة يحددها المهندس المصمم او ذو الخبرة بهذا المجال بشرط ما اتخطى القيمة المسموح بها بالكود وهي 0.80%,وهناك مشكلة اخرى في حال انقطاع strand فماذا علي ان افعل ؟ عندئذ يجب ان احل المشكلة بنفس الطريقة.
> 
> الخلاصة استاذ انس فممكن للمصمم ان يصمم على قيمة اقل من المسموح لها بالكود بشيء بسيط 0.77fpu
> وان تصل باجهاد الشد ببعض الكابلات التي عليها مشكلة بالموقع ( لم تحقق الاستطالة المطلوبة , انقطاع الكابل .......)الى 0.80fpu كقيمة قصوى
> ...



اذا كان الفرق في الاستطالة لكابلات طولها افل من 15 م حوالي +-15% , فلا مشكلة , اما في الكابلات التي هي اطول من هذا , فيجب الالتزام بالحد الاقصى هو 10% 
اذا ظهر ان الاستطالة في الكبل اقل من الاستطالة المطلوبة في كثير من الكابلات , فهذا يعني ان عوامل الاحتكاك التي تم ادخالها في الحسابات النظرية غير صحيحة ويجب اعادة تقييمها

اما ان كانت الحالة غير عامة , فهذا يعني ان هناك ما ادى الى حدوث احتكاك اكبر اعاق عملية الشد
الحل , الاول , اعادة عملية الشد بنفس القوة التصميمية التي هي 80% و رؤية فيما لو تغيرت الاستطالة
الثاني, ان يتم انقاص قوة الشد في الدراسة النظرية بنفس المقدار التي نقصت فيه الاستطالة ورؤية ما هو اثر هذا الضياع على التصميم


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (21 فبراير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> بشكل مختصر , التصميم ليس امناً وعليكم أن تعودوا الى ال Design criteria التي تم الاتفاق عليها مع المصمم والاستشاري , واي تغيير فيها يعتبر اخلالاً بالسلامة الانشائية للبلاطة ويتطلب ايقاف التصميم نظراً لعدم مطابقته للكود


 

اولا بعتذر كتيير على كثرة الأسالة وبارك الله فيه استاذ انس على مجهودك الاكثر من رائع في مساعدتي في اتخاذ اي قرار وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.

لكن سؤالي هل برنامج الadapt بيعطيني عرض الشق الذي طلبتني ان اسأله للمقاول وهل هناك برنامج انشائي خاص بال post tention يوضح لي عرض الشق .وفي حال اجابني البرنامج ان عرض الشق 0.00 mm فماذا افعل.

والفين شكر مرة اخرى


----------



## anass81 (21 فبراير 2012)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> اولا بعتذر كتيير على كثرة الأسالة وبارك الله فيه استاذ انس على مجهودك الاكثر من رائع في مساعدتي في اتخاذ اي قرار وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
> 
> لكن سؤالي هل برنامج الadapt بيعطيني عرض الشق الذي طلبتني ان اسأله للمقاول وهل هناك برنامج انشائي خاص بال post tention يوضح لي عرض الشق .وفي حال اجابني البرنامج ان عرض الشق 0.00 mm فماذا افعل.
> 
> والفين شكر مرة اخرى



برنامج Adapt لا يعطي عرض الشق 
واذا ادعى غير ذلك ,فاطلب منه اللوحة التي تظهر عرض الشق

هناك برنامج ال Ram concept يعطي عرض الشق على شكل كونتورات او قيم او حتى جداول واتوقع ان المصمم في حالتك لا يجيده


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (21 فبراير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> اذا كان الفرق في الاستطالة لكابلات طولها افل من 15 م حوالي +-15% , فلا مشكلة , اما في الكابلات التي هي اطول من هذا , فيجب الالتزام بالحد الاقصى هو 10%
> اذا ظهر ان الاستطالة في الكبل اقل من الاستطالة المطلوبة في كثير من الكابلات , فهذا يعني ان عوامل الاحتكاك التي تم ادخالها في الحسابات النظرية غير صحيحة ويجب اعادة تقييمها
> 
> اما ان كانت الحالة غير عامة , فهذا يعني ان هناك ما ادى الى حدوث احتكاك اكبر اعاق عملية الشد
> ...


 
شكرا استاذ انس مرة اخرى وأؤيد وجهة نظرك 

بالنسبة للحل الاول الذي طرحته وحسب مافهمته ( انه يتم تحرير الكابل بعد عملية الشد بعد ان حصل على الاستطالة الكافية ويتم شده من جديد) فاتوقع ان سلوك الكابل لم يعد يسلك نفس السلوك لخواص مادته 

اما بالنسبة للحل الاخر فاذا اظهرت النتائج وصول بعض النقاط من الstress الكبر من المسموحة بالخرسانة وذلك لكون ان الكايبل كان مهما جدا وكان في منطقة (HIDDEN BEAM( ولايمكن تعويض هذه النقص بالقوى فماذا نفعل ونحن اوصلنا الكايبل اثناء التصميم للقوة الشد الاعظمية وقد تم الشد على هذه القوى .


والف شكر مرة اخرى على ايضاح بعض النقاط الخافتة استاذ انس ولجميع الزملاء.


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (21 فبراير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> برنامج adapt لا يعطي عرض الشق
> واذا ادعى غير ذلك ,فاطلب منه اللوحة التي تظهر عرض الشق
> 
> هناك برنامج ال ram concept يعطي عرض الشق على شكل كونتورات او قيم او حتى جداول واتوقع ان المصمم في حالتك لا يجيده


 

الف شكر استاذ انس لكن اتوقع ان يعيد الاجابة من جديد انع عوض هذا الفرق بالجهاد بحديد التسليح وان حديد التسليح سيمتص هذا الفرق بالاجهاد ولايوجد هناك اي مشكلة بالتشققات والمشكلة استاذ انس نحن في مرحلة الانشاء ولم نلاحظ اي تشقق للبلاطة رغم اننا لم نطبق بعد (super dead load &live load(

لكن المشكلة الشركة كبيرة كتيير يا استاذ انس وانا قد استلمت المشروع بمنتصفه منذ شهر ممثلا للمقاول الرئيسي بتدقيق المشروع ولم اكن موجود منذ بداية المشروع.ولا اريد ان اعمل اي مشكلة حتى لايتم عرقلة المشروع والمشروع عبارة عن برج 24 طابق بمسطح 120x60 م

هذه نقطة والنقطة الاخرى ان عقد المقاول الثانوي كان تصميم البلاطات(post tention( وتنفيذها فقط على vertical load وعلى الاستشاري او المقاول الرئيسي ان يدرس هذه البلاطة على احمال lateral load و thermal load على الرغم ان طول المبنى 120 م بدون فاصل تمدد والطامة الكبرى ان مهندس المقاول الرئيسي السابق لم ياخذ بعين الاعتبار كل هذه الاحمال الغير متضمنة العقد الاساسي للمشروع وانا بدت باخذها منذ استلام المشروع . 

نقطة اخرى بالنسبة للحسابات التي يقدمها بغض النظر عن تخطي اجهاد الشد المسموح للخرسانة وهو 0.5sqr(fc فان حالة تراكب الحمولات الناتجة عن long term deflection بحساباته =3self weight +1.96(super dl)+1.13ll+3prestress
فقد اعتبر ان تطبيق حمولة (super dl(بعد 45 يوم من صب الخرسانة وهذا منافي للواقع لكون وجود حركة للعمال ووجود مواد وسقالات بعد تصلب الخرسانة مباشرة وفي حال طبقنا حمولة (super dl( بعد اليوم الاول من صب الخرسانة فان علاقة deflection تصبح كما يلي 
3self weight +3(super dl+1.15 ll+3prestress
فماذا تنصحني اخ انس ان اعمل وانا في هذه الحالة والمشروع سيؤثر علينا كمقاول رئيسي على الرغم ان الاستشاري عندنا خارج التغطية لكونه لايعلم بpost tention 

والف شكر مرة اخرى.


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (22 فبراير 2012)

اين الردود


----------



## anass81 (22 فبراير 2012)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> شكرا استاذ انس مرة اخرى وأؤيد وجهة نظرك
> 
> بالنسبة للحل الاول الذي طرحته وحسب مافهمته ( انه يتم تحرير الكابل بعد عملية الشد بعد ان حصل على الاستطالة الكافية ويتم شده من جديد) فاتوقع ان سلوك الكابل لم يعد يسلك نفس السلوك لخواص مادته
> 
> ...



بالنسبة للحل الثاني , يمكن اللجوء لحلول تقوية للبلاطة كاستخدام الكربون فيبر وغيره


----------



## anass81 (23 فبراير 2012)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> الف شكر استاذ انس لكن اتوقع ان يعيد الاجابة من جديد انع عوض هذا الفرق بالجهاد بحديد التسليح وان حديد التسليح سيمتص هذا الفرق بالاجهاد ولايوجد هناك اي مشكلة بالتشققات والمشكلة استاذ انس نحن في مرحلة الانشاء ولم نلاحظ اي تشقق للبلاطة رغم اننا لم نطبق بعد (super dead load &live load(
> 
> لكن المشكلة الشركة كبيرة كتيير يا استاذ انس وانا قد استلمت المشروع بمنتصفه منذ شهر ممثلا للمقاول الرئيسي بتدقيق المشروع ولم اكن موجود منذ بداية المشروع.ولا اريد ان اعمل اي مشكلة حتى لايتم عرقلة المشروع والمشروع عبارة عن برج 24 طابق بمسطح 120x60 م
> 
> ...



بالنسبة لتراكب الحمولات المذكورة اعلاه يجب على المصمم ان يذكر كيف حصل عليها وماهي عوامل ال Creep and shrinkage التي تم اخذها في الحسبان
بالنسبة لموضوع ال Thermal فمن الافضل والأأمن ان يتم وضع فاصل تمدد على ال 60 متر والا فان التشققات سوف تظهر في البلاطات .على مصمم البلاطات ان يعطي ضمان ان البلاطات سوف لن تتشقق نتيجة عدم وجود فاصل تمدد وهو جزء من مسؤوليته وضمانته لاعمال البلاطات. 
الافضل ايضا ان يتم وضع شبكة حديد علوي لمنع التشققات. وكل هذا لا بد ان يتم حسابه بشكل دقيق من قبلك او من قبل الاستشاري وحتى تبسط الامر عليك , حاول ان تعمل مودل على ال Etabs واعتبر فيه البلاطة Flat slab و تضع فيه حالة التحميل الناتجة عن الحرارة ومن ثم مقارنة الحديد المطلوب منها مع الحديد الموجود في اللوحات


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (23 فبراير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> بالنسبة لتراكب الحمولات المذكورة اعلاه يجب على المصمم ان يذكر كيف حصل عليها وماهي عوامل ال Creep and shrinkage التي تم اخذها في الحسبان
> بالنسبة لموضوع ال Thermal فمن الافضل والأأمن ان يتم وضع فاصل تمدد على ال 60 متر والا فان التشققات سوف تظهر في البلاطات .على مصمم البلاطات ان يعطي ضمان ان البلاطات سوف لن تتشقق نتيجة عدم وجود فاصل تمدد وهو جزء من مسؤوليته وضمانته لاعمال البلاطات.
> الافضل ايضا ان يتم وضع شبكة حديد علوي لمنع التشققات. وكل هذا لا بد ان يتم حسابه بشكل دقيق من قبلك او من قبل الاستشاري وحتى تبسط الامر عليك , حاول ان تعمل مودل على ال Etabs واعتبر فيه البلاطة Flat slab و تضع فيه حالة التحميل الناتجة عن الحرارة ومن ثم مقارنة الحديد المطلوب منها مع الحديد الموجود في اللوحات


 
سلام عليكم 

بالنسبة لدراسة احمال الحرارة فإنني عملت دراسة بذلك عن طريق برنامج ال etaps &safe
بفرق درجة الحرارة 15 درجة مئوية ولكن لوحظ ان البلاطة بحاجة لحديد سفلي عالي يزيد عن حديد shrinkage الموجود بالبلاطة قطر 10 كل 200 بالاتجاهين وكذلك بحاجة لحديد علوي (رغم عدم وجود حديد علوي بالبلاطة post tention الا فوق الاعمدة فقط ) واليلاطة غير امنة على thermal loads .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 فبراير 2012)

anass81 قال:


> بالنسبة لتراكب الحمولات المذكورة اعلاه يجب على المصمم ان يذكر كيف حصل عليها وماهي عوامل ال Creep and shrinkage التي تم اخذها في الحسبان
> بالنسبة لموضوع ال Thermal فمن الافضل والأأمن ان يتم وضع فاصل تمدد على ال 60 متر والا فان التشققات سوف تظهر في البلاطات .على مصمم البلاطات ان يعطي ضمان ان البلاطات سوف لن تتشقق نتيجة عدم وجود فاصل تمدد وهو جزء من مسؤوليته وضمانته لاعمال البلاطات.
> الافضل ايضا ان يتم وضع شبكة حديد علوي لمنع التشققات. وكل هذا لا بد ان يتم حسابه بشكل دقيق من قبلك او من قبل الاستشاري وحتى تبسط الامر عليك , حاول ان تعمل مودل على ال Etabs واعتبر فيه البلاطة Flat slab و تضع فيه حالة التحميل الناتجة عن الحرارة ومن ثم مقارنة الحديد المطلوب منها مع الحديد الموجود في اللوحات


 السلام عليكم
يعتمد الطول المسموح به دون وجود فواصل تمدد expansion joints=movement joints على عددة عوامل :​
فرق درجات الحرارة التي ستعرض لها المنشأ (معزول ومكيف ام غير معزول).​
طريقة التنفيذ (تنفيذ فاصل صب pour strips ) وتم شرح ذلك بالتفصيل في مشاركات سابقة.​
وضع حديد تسليح لمقاومة الاجهادات الناتجة عن فرق درجات الحرارة ، الانكماش ، التقلص.​





















فاصل الصب pour strip
للمزيد حول هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=275329&page=5
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=92366
http://www.structuremag.org/Archives/2010-10/C-StrucDesign-Iqbal-Oct10.pdf​


----------



## anass81 (23 فبراير 2012)

محمد احمد كحاط قال:


> سلام عليكم
> 
> بالنسبة لدراسة احمال الحرارة فإنني عملت دراسة بذلك عن طريق برنامج ال etaps &safe
> بفرق درجة الحرارة 15 درجة مئوية ولكن لوحظ ان البلاطة بحاجة لحديد سفلي عالي يزيد عن حديد shrinkage الموجود بالبلاطة قطر 10 كل 200 بالاتجاهين وكذلك بحاجة لحديد علوي (رغم عدم وجود حديد علوي بالبلاطة post tention الا فوق الاعمدة فقط ) واليلاطة غير امنة على thermal loads .



بناء على ذلك , يجب وضع الحديد الاضافي هذا المطلوب


----------



## Abeer-eng (6 مايو 2012)

المناقشة مفيدة ...


----------



## moonabc (11 يوليو 2012)

*أريد برنامح adapt الذي يصمم البرلاطات سابقة الأجهاد*

أريد برنامح adapt الذي يصمم البرلاطات سابقة الأجهاد مع شرح فديو لطريقة تثبيت البرنامج وشرح لكيفية إستخدامه في التصميم إذا أمكن 
جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## anass81 (15 يوليو 2012)

moonabc قال:


> أريد برنامح adapt الذي يصمم البرلاطات سابقة الأجهاد مع شرح فديو لطريقة تثبيت البرنامج وشرح لكيفية إستخدامه في التصميم إذا أمكن
> جزاكم الله خيرا .



السلام عليكم

بالنسبة للبرنامج , فاخر نسخة منه هي ال 4 , في الرابط التالي

http://www.4shared.com/folder/ZmH-Zw4R/Civil_Programs.html

بالنسبة للتعليم , فلا توجد روابط مفيدة لك حاليا لأن الشركة لم تضع فيديوهات تعليمية كثيرة , ولكنني سوف أرفع بعض الفيديوهات قريبا


----------



## cr710 (27 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر مجهود رائع


----------



## هانى حميده (29 أغسطس 2012)

*لا إله إلا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله*​


----------



## Mohamed laith (15 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Mohamed laith (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (13 فبراير 2013)

ممتاز بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (17 فبراير 2013)

رائع كنت بدور علية


----------



## eng.amr10 (7 مارس 2013)

ممكن يا اساتذتى الكبار اى فيديو لشرح كيف يتم تصميم سقف post tension على برنامج adapt يكون مبسط او pdf يشرح خطوات التصميم على البرنامج لانى محتاجه كثيرا فى مشروع التخرج

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الاستفاضة في الشرح و التوثيق و الدعم التقني لهذا الموضوع


----------



## eng_ahmed.m1991 (12 مارس 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ayedrashdan (22 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم

صراحة هذا موضوع مهم جداً ومفيد, وبشكر مهندسينا الافاضل على شرحهم الوافي في التنفيذ لبلاطات ال post tension 

لكن يا اخوان بدنا مشاركات من* مهندسين التصميم لمثل ذلك النوع من البلاطات وان يكون الشرح خطوة خطوة من البداية وحتى وضع ال tendon layout واشياء اخرى على المخططات, طبعا يا ريت يكون باستخدام البرامج مثل ال Ram concept او Adapt pt.
*
ومشكورين سلفاً.​


----------



## مهند الامين احمد (1 سبتمبر 2013)

بالنسبه لعمليه فك شدات السقف هل الخمسه ايام كافيه ي باش مهندس اولا 
بالنسبه الي عمليه الشد الابتدائي كم تكون قيمه قوة الشد المسلطه وبعد كم يوم من الصب تحديدا
بالنسبه الي الشد النهائي كم توصل تكون قوة الشد النهائه المسلطه
هل الخمسه ايام كافيه لكل العمليات


----------



## anass81 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

مهند الامين احمد قال:


> بالنسبه لعمليه فك شدات السقف هل الخمسه ايام كافيه ي باش مهندس اولا
> بالنسبه الي عمليه الشد الابتدائي كم تكون قيمه قوة الشد المسلطه وبعد كم يوم من الصب تحديدا
> بالنسبه الي الشد النهائي كم توصل تكون قوة الشد النهائه المسلطه
> هل الخمسه ايام كافيه لكل العمليات


الأيام الخمسة كافية

عادة يتم شد 25 ٪ بعد يومين و من ثم إكمال الشد حتى 75-80٪ عند اليوم الذي تصل فيه مقاومةالبيتون إلى المقاومة المحددة بالمواصفات


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (6 يناير 2014)

موضوع فعلا يستحق القرائه
:56: جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم:56:

​


----------



## redafetouh (10 أغسطس 2014)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## egyptsystem (11 أغسطس 2014)

*تنفيذ البوست تنشن*

*تنفيذ البوست تنشن​*


----------



## eng shekoo (27 أغسطس 2014)

هل يوجد من معه لوحات post tension


----------



## ABDALGHANI (27 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكورين على المجهود


----------



## Mohamed laith (14 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خبر على المعلومات القيمه
لدي استفسار هل هناك ضرر اذا قمنا برفع البريكاست سلاب قبل شد القيردر(اوميقا قيردر)


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أكتوبر 2014)

mohamed sengal قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خبر على المعلومات القيمه
> لدي استفسار هل هناك ضرر اذا قمنا برفع البريكاست سلاب قبل شد القيردر(اوميقا قيردر)


السلام عليكم
يجب مراجعة المصمم او التأكد من قدرة التحمل لحديد التسليح للجيردر للعزم moment الناتج عن الوزن الذاتي للبلاطة.لانه اذا كان حديد التسليح غير كاف فان البلاطة ستشقق نتيجة تشكل العزم بسبب الوزن الذاتي لها.
وفي معظم الحالات لا يتم تصميم البلاطات على حديد تسليح يكفي لحملها قبل شد القيردر.


----------



## Mohamed laith (15 أكتوبر 2014)

عليكم السلام
جزاك الله خبرا مهندس رزق
هل سيظهر الشق في مكان الالتقاء بين web , bottm slab


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 أكتوبر 2014)

mohamed sengal قال:


> عليكم السلام
> جزاك الله خبرا مهندس رزق
> هل سيظهر الشق في مكان الالتقاء بين web , bottm slab


السلام عليكم
نعم سيهظر هناك خط فاصل ولكن اذا تم وضع sealnat الخاص بالفواصل فيتم تغطيتة والدهان عليه.


----------



## Mohamed laith (16 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق


----------



## A.Bozan (6 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكورين السادة الافاضل على الشروح الوافية 
ولكن هل هناك أي اشتراطات او احتياطات واجبة عند تنفيذ ال Post tension slabs في البيزمنت بسبب وجود retaining walls او اي جدار بعطالة كبيرة
الذي اعرفه عن الموضوع انه يجب وضع pour strip
ولكن هل من الممكن تفاديه 
وشكرا


----------



## anass81 (6 نوفمبر 2014)

A.Bozan قال:


> مشكورين السادة الافاضل على الشروح الوافية
> ولكن هل هناك أي اشتراطات او احتياطات واجبة عند تنفيذ ال Post tension slabs في البيزمنت بسبب وجود retaining walls او اي جدار بعطالة كبيرة
> الذي اعرفه عن الموضوع انه يجب وضع pour strip
> ولكن هل من الممكن تفاديه
> وشكرا



السلام عليكم

اذا كان ال Retaining wall محيط بال Post tensioned slab من كل الجهات , فالافضل عمل Pour strips لتفادي الاجهادات الناتجة عن ال Restraining والتي من الممكن ان تؤثر على الجدار المحيطي اولا , وتؤدي الى ظهور Cracks عند ال Joint ثانيا


----------



## A.Bozan (8 نوفمبر 2014)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اذا كان ال Retaining wall محيط بال Post tensioned slab من كل الجهات , فالافضل عمل Pour strips لتفادي الاجهادات الناتجة عن ال Restraining والتي من الممكن ان تؤثر على الجدار المحيطي اولا , وتؤدي الى ظهور Cracks عند ال Joint ثانيا


شكرا بشمهندس انس ولكن هل من الممكن تفادي ال pour strip ب تكنيك معين وشكرا


----------



## خالد بن الوليد ع (17 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## مهندسه ميرال (2 يناير 2016)

ADAPTالسلام عليكم يا ريت لوحد عنده تحميل برنامج adapt لتصميم البوست تينشن ينزله بلييز محتاجاه ضرورى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 يناير 2016)

مهندسه ميرال قال:


> ADAPTالسلام عليكم يا ريت لوحد عنده تحميل برنامج adapt لتصميم البوست تينشن ينزله بلييز محتاجاه ضرورى


السلام عليكم
اليك طلبك وهي موجود في مشاركات سابقة لهذا الموضوع ومنها
الفايل والبرنامج موجود في اربعة اجزاء علي هذا الرابط
​http://www.4shared.com/dir/5387768/38d83dc3/sharing.html#dir=F1vUOCgk
[h=2]اExample of a Post-tensioned Slab[/h]http://web.eng.fiu.edu/prieto/Tall-B...of-PT-Slab.pdf​[h=2]Example of a Post-tensioned Two-Way Slab[/h]http://web.eng.fiu.edu/prieto/Tall-B...-Way-Slabs.pdf​هذه بعض من الدراسات المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع من موقع شركة Adapt

http://www.adaptsoft.com/building-literature.php

وفيها كيفية حساب الضياعات و الاستطالة





​


----------



## مهندسه ميرال (3 يناير 2016)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليك طلبك وهي موجود في مشاركات سابقة لهذا الموضوع ومنها
> الفايل والبرنامج موجود في اربعة اجزاء علي هذا الرابط
> ​http://www.4shared.com/dir/5387768/38d83dc3/sharing.html#dir=F1vUOCgk
> ...


شكرا بشمهندس رزق بس للاسف كل المواقع دى مش بتفتح معرفشى ليه


----------



## a7medsmt (19 أبريل 2016)

للتذكير بموضوع رائع
شكرا لكل من ساهم فيه


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 أكتوبر 2016)

ما أجمل ان تقرأ موضوع للمهندس القدير محي الدين Mohy_2003
إنه يستحق جائزة فى تبسيط العلوم وشرح الحقائق العلمية بطريقة سهلة وعملية وسريعة
كما يجب أن لا أنسي أن أخص بالشكر المهندس القدير موسوعة الهندسة المدنية م رزق حجاوى

سعدت كثيرا بقرأتى ومراجعتى معكم هذا الموضوع الشيق
تقبلوا منى زملائي جميعا خالص الشكر والتحية والتقدير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 أكتوبر 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> ما أجمل ان تقرأ موضوع للمهندس القدير محي الدين Mohy_2003
> إنه يستحق جائزة فى تبسيط العلوم وشرح الحقائق العلمية بطريقة سهلة وعملية وسريعة
> كما يجب أن لا أنسي أن أخص بالشكر المهندس القدير موسوعة الهندسة المدنية م رزق حجاوى
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل م ميشيل علي كلماتك الطيبه


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 أكتوبر 2016)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل م ميشيل علي كلماتك الطيبه


ما أجمل أن يلتقي الأصدقاء مرة أخرى عبر صفحات هذا المنتدى الجميل ...
هذه العبارات هى أقل ما يقل لمهندس مفكر مبدع مثلك مهندس محيي ... 
فكم من مواهب جميلة وعقول نيرة وأصحاب خبرات جليلة ألتقيت بهم عبر هذا المنتدي 
فهنالك من يحفظ ويقرأ ويردد العلم 
وهناك ايضا عقول ذكية تتعلم وترقب وتفكر وتلاحظ وتحلل .. وتأتى ألينا بالخبرات على طبق من ذهب كما يقولون ...
وأنت واحد من أصحاب هذه المواهب النادرة ...
بارك الله فيك مهندس محيي ..
وأمنيتى أن يظل الملتقي يستفيد من قلمك وعلمك وخبراتك ...
تقبل منى خالص التحية وجزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 ديسمبر 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> ما أجمل أن يلتقي الأصدقاء مرة أخرى عبر صفحات هذا المنتدى الجميل ...
> هذه العبارات هى أقل ما يقل لمهندس مفكر مبدع مثلك مهندس محيي ...
> فكم من مواهب جميلة وعقول نيرة وأصحاب خبرات جليلة ألتقيت بهم عبر هذا المنتدي
> فهنالك من يحفظ ويقرأ ويردد العلم
> ...



ربنا يجازيك خير يا باشمهندس ميشيل


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 ديسمبر 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> ما أجمل ان تقرأ موضوع للمهندس القدير محي الدين Mohy_2003
> إنه يستحق جائزة فى تبسيط العلوم وشرح الحقائق العلمية بطريقة سهلة وعملية وسريعة
> كما يجب أن لا أنسي أن أخص بالشكر المهندس القدير موسوعة الهندسة المدنية م رزق حجاوى
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ما أجمل ان ترى عودة الطيور المهاجره الى وطنها 
صحيح الاوضاع العامه فى الوطن العربى على غير مايرام 
ولكن سعدنا بعودة م محى الدين محمد 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (20 ديسمبر 2016)

المنتدى يحتاج لعودة الجميع حتى ينتعش و يستطيع الاستمرار كمنتدى عريق وسط انتشار الصفحات الهندسية على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي .. [MENTION=163775]mohy_y2003[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=34437]محمد ابو مريم[/MENTION]
[MENTION=432469]mecheil.edwar[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=79098]zeeko[/MENTION]

خالص تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (21 ديسمبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 ديسمبر 2016)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ما أجمل ان ترى عودة الطيور المهاجره الى وطنها
> صحيح الاوضاع العامه فى الوطن العربى على غير مايرام
> ولكن سعدنا بعودة م محى الدين محمد
> تقبل تحياتى



جزاكم الله خيرامهندسنا الكريم اسامة نوارة...........ونسال الله ان يصلح احوال امتنا العربيه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 ديسمبر 2016)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> المنتدى يحتاج لعودة الجميع حتى ينتعش و يستطيع الاستمرار كمنتدى عريق وسط انتشار الصفحات الهندسية على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي .. @mohy_y2003
> @محمد ابو مريم
> @mecheil.edwar
> @zeeko
> ...




جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس سيف ........ونسال الله ان ييسر احوالنا ويصلح امورنا ....وان نعود للمشاركة افضل من ذي قبل ان شاء الله 
خالص تحياتي


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 فبراير 2019)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من شارك في هذا العمل


----------

